# Ibanez NAMM 2017



## eightsixboy

Is it too early for a Ibanez NAMM 2017 thread?


I'm hoping for more of this














image hosting


----------



## Dooky

In response to your question: Yes.


----------



## apexiwildchild

eightsixboy said:


> Is it too early for a Ibanez NAMM 2017 thread?
> 
> 
> I'm hoping for more of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image hosting



this is a wired guitarist run order..will it makes to the 2017 line up?idk


----------



## Isolationist

While I'd like to see more models like that, that specific model won't be in the lineup. It was a limited run.

I just want more RGDs and RGAs, maybe another FR.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch

Hopeully (not holding my breath) theyll make a 27" 7 with the old 7 string neck profile


----------



## Zado

http://www.ibanez.co.jp/gc/index.html

mh?


----------



## Rocks256

Guess Ibanez borrowed credits for paint, enough of black guitars


----------



## Ivars V

RGD 8. Enough is said.


----------



## Rachmaninoff

eightsixboy said:


> Is it too early for a Ibanez NAMM 2017 thread?



For Ibanez, it's too late for stainless steel frets...


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Ibanez have said they won't do SS frets and its very unlikely they will anytime soon. 

We will probably get some more exotic veneer versions of the 652/752 series.


----------



## Ludgate

Rachmaninoff said:


> For Ibanez, it's too late for stainless steel frets...





Lorcan Ward said:


> Ibanez have said they won't do SS frets and its very unlikely they will anytime soon.



There is hope! 

Ibanez RG6UCS







SPEC
neck type	Super Wizard HP 5pc Maple/Walnut neck w/KTS&#8482; TITANIUM rods
body	Basswood body
fretboard	Bound Ebony fretboard
fret	*Jumbo Stainless Steel frets *w/Prestige fret edge treatment
bridge	Lo-Pro Edge tremolo bridge
neck pickup	Bare Knuckle Aftermath (H) neck pickup (Passive/Alnico)
bridge pickup	Bare Knuckle Aftermath (H) bridge pickup (Passive/Ceramic)
factory tuning	1E, 2B, 3G, 4D, 5A, 6E
string gauge	.009/.011/.016/.024/.032/.042
hardware color	Cosmo black


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Thats awesome! I really don't want to see the price of that thing. The markup for the BKPs alone are crazy.

Edit: &#8364;2835 on the site. So J-custom price.


----------



## Lasik124

Its never to early for this thread! Haha


----------



## Ludgate

Availability might be a problem as well, seems like it's going to be a spot model in Japan.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Oh! 






http://www.ibanez.co.jp/products/eg...6&cat_id=1&series_id=1&data_id=256&color=CL01

Late 2016 model but could be a sign of whats to come next year.


----------



## Malkav

Lorcan Ward said:


> Oh!
> 
> http://www.ibanez.co.jp/products/eg...6&cat_id=1&series_id=1&data_id=256&color=CL01
> 
> Late 2016 model but could be a sign of whats to come next year.



That's pretty cool, not my kinda aesthetic but definitely nice to see them going in that kind of direction. Really don't dig the way they cut off the top at the forearm contour though...


----------



## jerm

Lorcan Ward said:


> Oh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ibanez.co.jp/products/eg...6&cat_id=1&series_id=1&data_id=256&color=CL01
> 
> Late 2016 model but could be a sign of whats to come next year.



I really need this.


----------



## 77zark77

Lorcan Ward said:


> Oh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ibanez.co.jp/products/eg...6&cat_id=1&series_id=1&data_id=256&color=CL01
> 
> Late 2016 model but could be a sign of whats to come next year.




love this one 

but specs are weird on the website
It's a lo-pro edge isn't it ?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

77zark77 said:


> love this one
> 
> but specs are weird on the website
> It's a lo-pro edge isn't it ?



Yes it's a Lo-Pro Edge.


----------



## Spicypickles

I know this is sacrilegious, but I really wish they had a 6string RG with a beefed up neck. I like the body styles and flat boards but I cant handle how thin they are.


----------



## jerm

Website lists an Edge Zero. Strange.


----------



## Mathemagician

Spicypickles said:


> I know this is sacrilegious, but I really wish they had a 6string RG with a beefed up neck. I like the body styles and flat boards but I cant handle how thin they are.



You're not alone. Their Wizard 3 neck is fantastic.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Spicypickles said:


> I know this is sacrilegious, but I really wish they had a 6string RG with a beefed up neck. I like the body styles and flat boards but I cant handle how thin they are.



So much this!  I used to own a 6-string RG, but wound up selling it because the neck was too thin for my giant hands. I've heard the ones on the RGIB6 baritone model are a little thicker, but haven't gotten to try one myself, and I know baritones aren't for everyone.


And since we're on the subject of what we want next year, I will add just that...more freakin' baritones! RG would be cool, but I'd love to see some more of the offbeat shapes get the baritone treatment, like the AX, FR, or maybe even a Talman (now I know I'm dreaming  ).


----------



## Sparkplug

If they finally offer reversed headstock RG7's and/or relaunch RG's in Vintage Violin finish, I'll be happy for the rest of my life.


----------



## Remster

Lorcan Ward said:


> Oh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ibanez.co.jp/products/eg...6&cat_id=1&series_id=1&data_id=256&color=CL01
> 
> Late 2016 model but could be a sign of whats to come next year.



Now THAT's a gorgeous guitar


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Malkav said:


> That's pretty cool, not my kinda aesthetic but definitely nice to see them going in that kind of direction. Really don't dig the way they cut off the top at the forearm contour though...



Odd choice since all other J-customs have the tops bended over the arm contour. 



Spicypickles said:


> I know this is sacrilegious, but I really wish they had a 6string RG with a beefed up neck. I like the body styles and flat boards but I cant handle how thin they are.


----------



## TedEH

Sweet jebus, that spalted thing looks cool.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

Bending diseased/rotten wood doesn't seem prudent.


----------



## broj15

I just want them to make a 6 string prestige with some kind of lo profile style trem or a prestige 6 with the tight end bridge.


----------



## Zeriton

broj15 said:


> I just want them to make a 6 string prestige with some kind of lo profile style trem or a prestige 6 with the tight end bridge.



S series prestige for the lo pro, or the signature models for the low profile?


----------



## InCasinoOut

Fingers crossed for more Prestige FRs again!!! I want a shred Tele badly.


----------



## vinniemallet

Ibanez just need: release more RGs 7 strings non black color. Solid colors, sparkle colors, flamed maple top with good colors and their sales gonna BOOM! Or at least their sales to the ss.org community haha


----------



## Leviathus

Waitin to see if the JEM30th will be the 777 reissue, thats the word on Jemsite.


----------



## s2k9k

Sparkplug said:


> If they finally offer reversed headstock RG7's and/or relaunch RG's in Vintage Violin finish, I'll be happy for the rest of my life.



Vintage Violin really is the best


----------



## knet370

pls bring back guitars with lo pro piezo equipped guitars


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Spicypickles said:


> I know this is sacrilegious, but I really wish they had a 6string RG with a beefed up neck. I like the body styles and flat boards but I cant handle how thin they are.




Find an RGT-3120. The Ultra 3 is more like a Strat than an RG.


----------



## jwade

Really looking forward to a new UV.


----------



## Andromalia

Isn't it a bit early to create a topic without any announcement that will just endup as a wish list of things that won't happen ? ^^


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Andromalia said:


> Isn't it a bit early to create a topic without any announcement that will just endup as a wish list of things that won't happen ? ^^



Probably, but what are a lot of SS.O posts but people wishing for gear that doesn't exist?  Soon enough, Ibanez will start releasing models, maybe within the next month, so these first few "wishlist" pages will get buried anyways.


----------



## Church2224

They are most likely doing a 30th anniversary guitar for the RG and the JEM. Be interesting to see what they do for it.


----------



## celticelk

As ever, I hope for non-superstrat 7s: FR, Talman, their semi-hollow line.


----------



## Jake

Adam Of Angels said:


> Find an RGT-3120. The Ultra 3 is more like a Strat than an RG.



I was coming here to say the same about the RGT220a, it's not super beefy but definitely strat like.


----------



## SwingMachine

Ivars V said:


> RGD 8. Enough is said.



+1. Loved the RGD line since I first played the RGD7 a few years ago. I would kill for an RGD 8


----------



## MikeH

I haven't purchased a brand new guitar since the first year the S5470 came out. If Ibanez makes a mid-range (Premium or Iron Label) FR7, that will change.


----------



## laxu

I just want multiscale basses that don't look as boring as the SRFF series. For guitars they should just not let Ibanez pick any more shades of black.


----------



## A-Branger

BrailleDecibelSoon enough said:


> naaahh Ibanez never does those sneak peaks things like ESP does. Usually someone here finds a 2017 catalog in internet like a moth before NAMM.
> 
> For now the only thing we have is the basses showed at the Bass Player Live event


----------



## Andromalia

Although I already have all the basses I need, that FF SR looks pretty good. Not sure a fanned board is necessary for a 4 strings though, given that most bassists downtuning go the way of 5+ strings and don't just downtune a 4 strings.


----------



## A-Branger

true, but most of bassist who need a multiscale bass because how far they are downtuning usually only play 3 strings, 4 tops hehehe  

jokes aside its kinda true due to the nature of the music style


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Hm just remember everyone. No matter what they release, we will still have:

"Scale length. Ermaguerd"
"It's boring colors. "
"I'd buy it if had passive routes(ERG players)" 


Excited though for 2017. I picked up a prestige 8 this year and it is pretty great.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

s2k9k said:


> Vintage Violin really is the best



Quoted for truth.
The more natural looking finishes Ibanez does really do look great. I'm actually holding out for a vintage violin to pop up before I fulfill my RGA121 gas just because it looks so much better than all the other options.


----------



## Triple-J

The 7 string version of the FRIX6FEAH has to be a definite for next year as they published a photo of it in a press release during summer but the model wasn't actually mentioned in it and it still hasn't turned up on their website yet.


----------



## manu80

still waiting fot the iron label xiphos. Saw one on ebay but still never found any anywhere. was it limited to a specific country ?
Love how ibanez and mayo steal each other... this open pore Tele 7 looks good.


----------



## Gio18

Zado said:


> http://www.ibanez.co.jp/gc/index.html
> 
> mh?



Bring it to AMERICA!!


----------



## Ziricote

Ibanez is really rip off Mayones looks in tops


----------



## Jeffbro

Ziricote said:


> Ibanez is really rip off Mayones looks in tops



This again? Flame burst tops are owned by mayones now? Are we gonna ignore how mayones guitars are shaped extremely similar to the S which ibanez came up with 30 years ago?


----------



## celticelk

Triple-J said:


> The 7 string version of the FRIX6FEAH has to be a definite for next year as they published a photo of it in a press release during summer but the model wasn't actually mentioned in it and it still hasn't turned up on their website yet.



I'd take that. I'd prefer passive routes, though.


----------



## Hollowway

Yeah, I'm suuuuper excited for their basses from that photo. As weird as it is, I literally just got my first ever Ibanez instrument - a SR300e. I got it for $184 dollars, and it's crazy good, so I'm now wanting more ibby basses. Those semihollows and that crazy half fretted model are def on my short list.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Triple-J said:


> The 7 string version of the FRIX6FEAH has to be a definite for next year as they published a photo of it in a press release during summer but the model wasn't actually mentioned in it and it still hasn't turned up on their website yet.




Scale length? Does Ibanez have any 26.5-27" 7-strings other than RGD, Jake Bowen sig?


----------



## GXPO

Ziricote said:


> Ibanez is really rip off Mayones looks in tops


 This hurts my brain.. Please explain


----------



## Ultraussie

I would love to see more fanned frets, different 7 string body shapes, and a combination of the two
I can only dream about something redicuolus like an Iceman or Xphibios fanned fret 7 string


----------



## Spicypickles

Jake said:


> I was coming here to say the same about the RGT220a, it's not super beefy but definitely strat like.





Those are neck through though, yea? 


I just want a bog standard RG, prestige level would be nice (652, etc.) with a wizard 3 neck then. Nothing fancy, just a little more meat.


----------



## HaloHat

BrailleDecibel said:


> I'd love to see some more of the offbeat shapes get the baritone treatment, like the AX, FR, or maybe even a Talman (now I know I'm dreaming  ).



+1 on a 27" scale 7 string FR 

Ebony board please...


----------



## BusinessMan

manu80 said:


> still waiting fot the iron label xiphos. Saw one on ebay but still never found any anywhere. was it limited to a specific country ?
> Love how ibanez and mayo steal each other... this open pore Tele 7 looks good.



I think they discontinued it (?). I saw a few for sale but I don't think they sold too well. Too bad because it looked beast and would've loved a 7 string model.

I could be wrong though


----------



## Thelamon

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Scale length? Does Ibanez have any 26.5-27" 7-strings other than RGD, Jake Bowen sig?



Just browsing through their normal models, I didn't see any with the old XL designation, so I would assume (someone more knowledgeable correct me if I'm wrong) there aren't any non-artist guitars with that scale length.


----------



## ixlramp

Seeing as they have a 7 string SR half-fretless bass there i would like a bolt-on low price 7 string SR bass. They should make ERB affordable just as they have with ERGs.


----------



## Sparkplug

Thelamon said:


> Just browsing through their normal models, I didn't see any with the old XL designation, so I would assume (someone more knowledgeable correct me if I'm wrong) there aren't any non-artist guitars with that scale length.



sadly no. the XL series ended a long time ago. The only series with a scale length > 25.5 are the RGD models and a 28" Iron Label 6 string, but I'm not sure if this particular model is discontinued too.

I'm wondering if Ibanez does some kind of market research. They could easily create some money makers every year just by reading through several forums and listen to people's demands.


----------



## Decipher

Is November to early to start this? Yes. 

Really not much out there for rumors..... Other than the new Tosin Abasi FF8 proto he's been playing. Gotta think that'll be @ NAMM. Anything and everything else will only be wishes at this point.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Most likely won't see anything until December or early January, when the UK catalog comes up. Ibanez aren't friendly like Schecter and ESP with the teasers and whatnot.


----------



## A-Branger

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I'm suuuuper excited for their basses from that photo. As weird as it is, I literally just got my first ever Ibanez instrument - a SR300e. I got it for $184 dollars, and it's crazy good, so I'm now wanting more ibby basses. Those semihollows and that crazy half fretted model are def on my short list.



I started the same with a SR300dx back in 1999 and I havent found any other bass that is that good and that cheap than Ibanez I love them 

as for the half/half one, I think its more of a show concept rather than a production line, just like they did not long ago but on the oposite side of the fretboard, and if they do then it would be a limited version too expensive too buy, like they do with the SR premium line

The semi-hollows they do look amazing. But dont get your hopes too high. My current Ibanez bass has a piezzo sistem and by itself its not a pleasant sound, it doesnt work like on a guitar would. Maybe they change the EQ in these new ones?. Piezzo on bass sounds better when mixed with magnetic pups imo. Maybe you like it, if so then get one and post lots of pics


----------



## Forkface

i would like to see more tight-end bridges used across the board. After i got my JC with one i dont think i'll ever like another bridge. 





its an incredible piece of hardware


----------



## s2k9k

Forkface said:


> i would like to see more tight-end bridges used across the board. After i got my JC with one i dont think i'll ever like another bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its an incredible piece of hardware



Yeah for sure. Probably one of my favorite bridges EVER. Especially on an Ibby like that one.


----------



## Dooky

Decipher said:


> Is November to early to start this? Yes.
> 
> Really not much out there for rumors..... Other than the new Tosin Abasi FF8 proto he's been playing. Gotta think that'll be @ NAMM. Anything and everything else will only be wishes at this point.



Yep. My thoughts exactly. 
Now we're going to have 15 pages of people posting their wish list, amongst the occasional small bit of actual confirmed news... with people then commenting about how "I would've be interested if it had a reverse headstock" when in reality they more than likely still wouldn't have bought one.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Why in the **** did you have to post that J-Custom again?
I had *just* finally gotten over the gas that post gave me.

I've thought about buying just the tight end to throw on a couple of my normal RGs, you can scoop them up on reverb pretty cheap, about the same price as a hipshot. I've just never played one and I doubt they share the same mounting holes as the standard ibby bridge so I'd like to avoid drilling unless I know I'm gunna dig it.


----------



## Zado

Church2224 said:


> They are most likely doing a 30th anniversary guitar for the RG and the JEM. Be interesting to see what they do for it.




I thought these would be it, but when I posted em noone cared, and I can't read japanese so..

http://www.ibanez.co.jp/gc/index.html

this looks fine tho


----------



## Viginez

these are 2013 japan market


----------



## lucidguitar

Forkface said:


> i would like to see more tight-end bridges used across the board. After i got my JC with one i dont think i'll ever like another bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its an incredible piece of hardware



+1 I love the Tight-End bridge. I don't might the new Gibraltar IIs that they've been using but definitely prefer the Tight-End by far. It just feels like the Lo-Pro profile which is exactly what I like.


----------



## Leviathus

I would love to see some new Korn sevs, seems like they're about due. If they put out Munky's black 7 string JEM as a signature model that would be awesome, or if they reissued the K7's.


----------



## Ludgate

This S6521 just popped up on Ishibashi. Hopefully an indicator that there will be more Prestige level, dual humbucker and fixed bridge S series in the works.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch

Ludgate said:


> This S6521 just popped up on Ishibashi. Hopefully an indicator that there will be more Prestige level, dual humbucker and fixed bridge S series in the works.



That burst looks horrible. They did that at a prestige factory?


----------



## Ludgate

ImBCRichBitch said:


> That burst looks horrible. They did that at a prestige factory?



Yeap, they sure did. Not too sure what you're expecting from a silver burst though, looks fine to me.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch

Ludgate said:


> Yeap, they sure did. Not too sure what you're expecting from a silver burst though, looks fine to me.



It looks terrible compared to my buddys LP Custom silverburst. This one looks like silver with the edges black, no burst. Idk if that was intentional or not


----------



## Ludgate

ImBCRichBitch said:


> It looks terrible compared to my buddys LP Custom silverburst. This one looks like silver with the edges black, no burst. Idk if that was intentional or not



Ah, I see what you mean now. Not sure if it's intentional too, seeing that they are capable of pretty impressive bursts on the models with figured tops.


----------



## A-Branger

think you might be comparing a burst with a fade???, maybe they decided to do the "burst" as small as they could?, although Im with you that this looks more like a black line than a burst, it doesnt really looks more different than others Ive seen around


----------



## OmegaSlayer

A - You can't put Hipshot-ish bridges on guitars when you manufacture Tight End...
B - Again great guitars with non matching headstocks
C - Rosewood fingerboards all over the place...not much maple love
Total - 
Come on Ibby...try to be the best guitar brand again


----------



## BangandBreach

Holy cow, would I like a 7 string FR.


----------



## narad

ImBCRichBitch said:


> It looks terrible compared to my buddys LP Custom silverburst. This one looks like silver with the edges black, no burst. Idk if that was intentional or not



It was intentional.


----------



## jerm

It's not a very gradual burst, which sucks IMO.

Also, I thought they were going to fix the awful plastic pickup switch cover?


----------



## A-Branger

jerm said:


> Also, I thought they were going to fix the awful plastic pickup switch cover?



I dont think they can due to the thickness of the body in that section, the switch wont fit if it were screw directly into the top


----------



## olejason

Rosewood on a black guitar looks so cheap. I'm glad to see them offering more ebony and maple options, hopefully that trend continues.


----------



## jerm

A-Branger said:


> I dont think they can due to the thickness of the body in that section, the switch wont fit if it were screw directly into the top


at least make it out of wood for the Prestige models.


----------



## metallifan3091

Or use a toggle switch instead of a blade, like the six7fdfm does. I LOVE the S shape but I hate that piece of plastic. It looks cheap as hell.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Ludgate said:


> This S6521 just popped up on Ishibashi. Hopefully an indicator that there will be more Prestige level, dual humbucker and fixed bridge S series in the works.



It may not be the most gradual fade in the world, but I dig it...it reminds me of the finish on the old custom that Mike Mushok used to have back in the early days of Staind.


----------



## dirtool

OmegaSlayer said:


> A - You can't put Hipshot-ish bridges on guitars when you manufacture Tight End...
> B - Again great guitars with non matching headstocks
> C - Rosewood fingerboards all over the place...not much maple love
> Total -
> Come on Ibby...try to be the best guitar brand again


D - Ugly middle dot


----------



## Thelamon

dirtool said:


> D - Ugly middle dot



I am with you on that, I wish Ibanez would move away from the plain dot inlays; I almost bought an RGDUC for that reason, before I looked into how much value they were losing on resale.


----------



## pkgitar

BrailleDecibel said:


> It may not be the most gradual fade in the world, but I dig it...it reminds me of the finish on the old custom that Mike Mushok used to have back in the early days of Staind.


I'd kill for a silverburst Mushok.


----------



## Sparkplug

BrailleDecibel said:


> It may not be the most gradual fade in the world, but I dig it...it reminds me of the finish on the old custom that Mike Mushok used to have back in the early days of Staind.



This and Heads silverburst lacs RG.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

pkgitar said:


> I'd kill for a silverburst Mushok.



That makes two of us on that one, that thing is absolutely perfect specs-wise for what I would want in an Ibanez baritone. I guess we'll just have to hope for that "Dysfunction" 20th-anniversary tour for a reissue.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

dirtool said:


> D - Ugly middle dot


----------



## Blood Tempest

Neon Jem777s are being rumored here: https://www.facebook.com/rodney.james.McIntyre10/posts/10210050920022364

For those too lazy to click, the poster says this:


> This is extremely exciting! 2017 the 3 great neon Ibanez Jem777's will be returning! 1987-2017 30 year anniversary models of the Jem777LNG Lochness Green, Jem777SK Shocking Pink, Jem777DY Desert Sun Yellow. Awesome!!


----------



## Leviathus

yes. YES. YES! YES!!!!


----------



## Blood Tempest

The OP is saying its definitely confirmed, but I'm still a bit skeptical due to the fact he doesn't have something official to post backing the claim. But it would make a lot of sense since it is the 30 year anniversary of the initial release for these. Would be really cool.


----------



## cardinal

That's nice but Im guessing they'll be $7k or something like that.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Yep. Totally not getting my hopes up in thinking I would ever be able to own one


----------



## LordHar

They are confirmed by Rich (Ibanezrules) and the only thing he divulged was that they are made in the Fujigen plant and that they are priced very reasonable.


----------



## Jeffbro

OmegaSlayer said:


> A - You can't put Hipshot-ish bridges on guitars when you manufacture Tight End...
> B - Again great guitars with non matching headstocks
> C - Rosewood fingerboards all over the place...not much maple love
> Total -
> Come on Ibby...try to be the best guitar brand again



It is common knowledge that tight end >>> hipshot


----------



## cardinal

LordHar said:


> They are confirmed by Rich (Ibanezrules) and the only thing he divulged was that they are made in the Fujigen plant and that they are priced very reasonable.



That's encouraging. I was terribly disappoint in the latest UV. I was hoping they'd be Fujigen and a few thousand. Instead they were much higher priced. I'm not even sure they've sold well. Seems like a lot of Ibanez runs sell out even at the high prices, but lots of places have those $7k UVs.


----------



## Andromalia

Well, those 7K UVs were only 20 of each or something, so I'm pretty sure they actually sold *all* of them to dealers.


----------



## cardinal

^ yeah but lots of dealers have them on eBay and Reverb. I think even GC has some. Ibanez Rules even still has one. Hurray Ibanez unloaded them but sticking dealers with a $7k guitar they can't move isn't great.

But I assume they eventually will sell to happy buyers. I'm just bitter I can't justify being one of them!


----------



## rewihendrix

Jeffbro said:


> It is common knowledge that tight end >>> hipshot



I have tight end R on my Prestige, and while it's a great bridge and is better than a hipshot (IMO), Gibraltar II is slightly functionally superior. There is a minor design flaw with tight end R in that the single screw saddle height adjustor sometimes means the saddles kinda sit on an angle, so you have to fiddle with them a bit. It doesn't really effect anything, and aesthetically it looks great because it kinda mimics a tremolo, but Gibraltar II in terms of pure engineering is IMO the best of the three.

I think that's possibly why Ibanez have been choosing it over the tight end.


----------



## Blood Tempest

LordHar said:


> They are confirmed by Rich (Ibanezrules) and the only thing he divulged was that they are made in the Fujigen plant and that they are priced very reasonable.



Great news! 



cardinal said:


> That's encouraging. I was terribly disappoint in the latest UV. I was hoping they'd be Fujigen and a few thousand. Instead they were much higher priced. I'm not even sure they've sold well. Seems like a lot of Ibanez runs sell out even at the high prices, but lots of places have those $7k UVs.



Just ordered a UV71P from Axe Palace because Black Friday. I'll let ya know what I think when she arrives. I've heard nothing but good things about them, despite being Indo made as opposed to Fujigen.


----------



## eelblack2

The Spalt 20th Anniversary JC is off the charts. Ash back = yes.
















The Reissue Jems are very reasonable in cost and standard Fujigen price range. You could have the set for just a bit more than one 25th UV was.

Have an ART2 and some LOL.









Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## Ludgate

rewihendrix said:


> ... There is a minor design flaw with tight end R in that the single screw saddle height adjustor sometimes means the saddles kinda sit on an angle, so you have to fiddle with them a bit...
> 
> I think that's possibly why Ibanez have been choosing it over the tight end.



That's a valid point, very similar to my experience with it but like you said, pretty insignificant with some minor fiddling. 

Ibanez themselves might disagree with you on that as well, the Tight End R has made appearances in the J.Custom line, but not the Gibraltar 2.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch

Andromalia said:


> Well, those 7K UVs were only 20 of each or something, so I'm pretty sure they actually sold *all* of them to dealers.



Youtuber M3RKMUS1C just got a Passion one. i lost my mind that someone paid 7 g's for it. i doubt i could justify that for a guitar i dont think id have the balls to play


----------



## Stooge1996

any idea of a time frame of more information on this jem re-issue? Ill be in USA on holidays over christmas and don't know if i should wait on this JEM or buy something in the states


----------



## eelblack2

Stooge1996 said:


> any idea of a time frame of more information on this jem re-issue? Ill be in USA on holidays over christmas and don't know if i should wait on this JEM or buy something in the states



Winter NAMM, all the info will be public. That's week 3, January.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

That Spalt J-custom is so nice!


----------



## MattThePenguin

ImBCRichBitch said:


> Youtuber M3RKMUS1C just got a Passion one. i lost my mind that someone paid 7 g's for it. i doubt i could justify that for a guitar i dont think id have the balls to play



and he seems to be playing through a line 6 spider or some garbage. It made me sad hahaha


----------



## Leviathus

Ibanez should bring back the pink lined cases, especially if they do the 777 reissue.


----------



## Leviathus

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0efZItqK4H4

Paul confirms the PGM mikro is comin out! lol

go to 11:50


----------



## coupe89

Blood Tempest said:


> Great news!
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered a UV71P from Axe Palace because Black Friday. I'll let ya know what I think when she arrives. I've heard nothing but good things about them, despite being Indo made as opposed to Fujigen.



How much were they on sale there for I just got one from Long and McQuade for $1099 CAD.


----------



## Rachmaninoff

eelblack2 said:


>



Gotta love those swirls!


----------



## cardinal

Haha that's awesome.


----------



## Blood Tempest

From Ibanez Wiki on Facebook:


> It's a bit of an early Christmas/ Chanukkah present as several new models showed up on Ibanez's Japanese site this morning. Among them are a couple of very interesting new limited edition Premium models.
> 
> The RG6PCMLTD and RG7PCMLTD (6-string and 7-string respectively) have ash bodies with curly maple tops and curly maple fretboards with stainless steel frets, off-set pearl dot markers and glow-in-the-dark side dots.
> 
> Perhaps the most striking thing about these new models (besides the sweet-looking fretboard and stainless frets) is their 11 (eleven!) piece neck made of wenge, bubinga, maple and purpleheart.
> 
> They also have finishes which fade from left to right; the RG6 in red or blue and the RG7 in black.
> 
> The six-string has an HSH configuration while the 7-string is dual-humbucker and they both have DiMarzio pickups.
> 
> Both models appear only on the Japan site for now a web search doesn't reveal anyone selling them (the only hit are a couple of Russian sites). I'm not sure what the PCM in the model names indicates, but perhaps it would provide a clue as to where one might find these models. Also, since this has the zero-point system, don't expect them to come to the US.
> 
> Come check them both out on the wiki:
> http://ibanez.wikia.com/wiki/RG6PCMLTD & http://ibanez.wikia.com/wiki/RG7PCMLTD



Yeeeaahhh, I'm gonna NEED that 7 string.


*EDIT:*
Ibanez Japanese site links:
http://www.ibanez.co.jp/products/eg_detail_jp.php?data_id=292&color=CL01&year=2016&cat_id=1&series_id=0
http://www.ibanez.co.jp/products/eg_detail_jp.php?data_id=293&color=CL01&year=2016&cat_id=1&series_id=0






DAT ASS!


----------



## dirtool

wow!Ibanez step up the game into stainless steel frets,that's great!
11-pieces neck? so Mayones
And the price is so prestige


----------



## Imalwayscold

Oh my god that 7...


----------



## Blood Tempest

dirtool said:


> wow!Ibanez step up the game into stainless steel frets,that's great!
> 11-pieces neck? so Mayones
> And the price is so prestige



I'm sure it all comes at a cost. I'm just hoping they are available in the US. Might end up being priced right. We shall see.



Imalwayscold said:


> Oh my god that 7...



Yeah, my GAS is absolutely through the roof. This is NOT good.


----------



## Santuzzo

I gotta start saving up for that 7 .....


----------



## Ziricote

Ziricote said:


> Ibanez is really rip off Mayones looks





Jeffbro said:


> This again?






[/QUOTE]

Will you please rephrase that again haha. Thank you


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I'd love to play one of those!


----------



## eightsixboy

Blood Tempest said:


> From Ibanez Wiki on Facebook:
> 
> 
> Yeeeaahhh, I'm gonna NEED that 7 string.
> 
> 
> *EDIT:*
> Ibanez Japanese site links:
> http://www.ibanez.co.jp/products/eg...292&color=CL01&year=2016&cat_id=1&series_id=0
> http://www.ibanez.co.jp/products/eg...293&color=CL01&year=2016&cat_id=1&series_id=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAT ASS!




Even though there not prestige's there still very tempting. I wonder what countries they will be available in though?


----------



## Mathemagician

I wish I didn't dislike the ibanez necks so much. Because I really wanna throw some freedom bucks at that 7.


----------



## cardinal

BOOO that trem. Does anybody actually like those things? I'd rather have the TRS that can swap to an OFR. Won't ever buy a Zero trem.


----------



## lucidguitar

Mathemagician said:


> I wish I didn't dislike the ibanez necks so much. Because I really wanna throw some freedom bucks at that 7.



I'm with you but only in terms of the Premium necks. I would get this in a heartbeat if it had a LoPro and the feel of a Prestige neck. The Premiums have all felt like a D shape rather than a thin U. Plus I hope they start putting stainless steel on everything because that is alway something a change as soon as the frets need a re-crowning. I never both with that, I just swap them right out.


----------



## Santuzzo

cardinal said:


> BOOO that trem. Does anybody actually like those things? I'd rather have the TRS that can swap to an OFR. Won't ever buy a Zero trem.



I honestly like the trem. I have the Edge Zero on a Prestige and also the Edge Zero 3 (I believe that's how they call this one) on a Premium. Never had any issues with it  YMMV

I have read that the material these trems are made out of isn't as high quality as the material the Lo-Pro for instance is made from, but this is something that I can't tell, but it might become an issue in the long term, I dunno.


----------



## A-Branger

if these limited editions are getting priced same way the SR Premium Limited editions have been.... I got some bad news for you

$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Ludgate

Ziricote said:


> Ibanez is really rip off Mayones looks





Jeffbro said:


> This again?





Ziricote said:


> Will you please rephrase that again haha. Thank you



He doesn't have to. 

Sure, the 11-piece neck and the Space Burst Iron Label S Series seem like a subtle nod towards Mayones and current trends in the market. Multi-piece necks and fancy burst/fades, however, can hardly be credited as Mayones' own innovation.


----------



## Ludgate

A-Branger said:


> if these limited editions are getting priced same way the SR Premium Limited editions have been.... I got some bad news for you
> 
> $$$$$$$$$$$$



The MSRP on these are 172000 JPY (1500 USD or thereabouts), according to their product page.

Seems like SS frets are a step closer towards being a feature on regular production models. First the Uppercut RG6 and now these Premiums. I'm excited to see them implemented on the good ol' Prestige line.


----------



## Glades

I love that neck!! Too bad it's a short scale 7.


----------



## Tree

Fuuuuuuuck.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Ziricote said:


> Ibanez is really rip off Mayones looks in tops



Even if that was true I'd be fine with it. The saber and RG are just better looking shapes in general


----------



## Hollowway

Ludgate said:


> The MSRP on these are 172000 JPY (1500 USD or thereabouts), according to their product page.
> 
> Seems like SS frets are a step closer towards being a feature on regular production models. First the Uppercut RG6 and now these Premiums. I'm excited to see them implemented on the good ol' Prestige line.



Shoot, I'd drop whatever $1500 translates into for street pricing to get that 7. That's super cool.


----------



## Nlelith

And now Premium logo mimics Prestige line... I hope build quality is improved accordingly.


----------



## prlgmnr

Where's my wallet...


----------



## Zalbu

Santuzzo said:


> I honestly like the trem. I have the Edge Zero on a Prestige and also the Edge Zero 3 (I believe that's how they call this one) on a Premium. Never had any issues with it  YMMV
> 
> I have read that the material these trems are made out of isn't as high quality as the material the Lo-Pro for instance is made from, but this is something that I can't tell, but it might become an issue in the long term, I dunno.


The main problem with them is that you can't Tremol-no them easily. I already have an Edge Zero guitar and don't need another one, but Ibanez rarely makes hardtail HSH guitars, and you can't block them easily when they have Edge Zeros on them.

Thank god that they're finally starting to use more SS frets, though. Feels almost ridiculous that the Prestige line doesn't have them at this point.


----------



## cip 123

For the love of god that Red Fade better be available on the 7....


----------



## Blood Tempest

Confirmation the Jem reissues are coming. MIJ. Looks like a list price of $4k, street of $3,500. Too rich for my blood.


----------



## cardinal

Not cheap, but could've been a lot worse. They look great.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Agreed. MIJ quality and most on the used market have seen plenty of use since the original run. I'm sure its worth it to those that have the money to spend and have been really wanting a Jem.


----------



## Louis Cypher

That's a shame those Jem reissues are so expensive way to rich for my blood..... but about time


----------



## jvms

Does the 11 piece neck add anything to stability or is just eye-candy?


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

Stripes make you go faster.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Petar Bogdanov said:


> Stripes make you go faster.



SO. MUCH. THIS.


----------



## technomancer

Would love a JEM, but at $3500 I would buy a Suhr every time


----------



## Leviathus

I hope the 777's will be a long term run for Ibanez, NEED one in my life. Wonder if there'll be a new MIJ Universe comin along too...


----------



## cardinal

jvms said:


> Does the 11 piece neck add anything to stability or is just eye-candy?



I wonder if it's cost savings. Might be hard to fine wide enough blanks of those woods that are clean with no gain runout, etc.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Either way, it looks incredibly nice to me. I love it.


----------



## Musiscience

technomancer said:


> Would love a JEM, but at $3500 I would buy a Suhr every time



I thought the same thing. I like Ibanez, but at that price point Suhr is absolute perfection and I have a hard time buying anything else. For Vai and Ibanez diehard fans though, it might be of interest


----------



## NeglectedField

cardinal said:


> BOOO that trem. Does anybody actually like those things? I'd rather have the TRS that can swap to an OFR. Won't ever buy a Zero trem.



I have a ZR trem in my S which is the same thing but ball-bearing rather than knife-edge. So much mechanical clunk even when not using it, no matter how much tissue I use to dampen things in the back. Then again I've had it with trems of any kind and try for hardtail where possible.


----------



## Rachmaninoff

Musiscience said:


> technomancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would love a JEM, but at $3500 I would buy a Suhr every time
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the same thing. I like Ibanez, but at that price point Suhr is absolute perfection and I have a hard time buying anything else. For Vai and Ibanez diehard fans though, it might be of interest
Click to expand...


My exact thoughts too.


----------



## cardinal

Not sure if this is headed to the US:

http://www.ikebe-gakki.com/ec/pro/disp/1/492067

Fully bound RG752, basswood body with black limba top, rosewood board.


----------



## Blood Tempest

that is SEXY!


----------



## olejason

Hopefully they'll do more ebony and maple fretboards. The rosewood Ibanez uses looks really bad and cheap most of the time IMO. SS frets would also be awesome and better fretwork in general. I've played a few of the new higher end Iron Label guitars and they sounded great and looked great but the fretwork was still pretty rough.


----------



## Grindspine

Petar Bogdanov said:


> Stripes make you go faster.


 
Quoted for TRUTH!


----------



## Blood Tempest

olejason said:


> Hopefully they'll do more ebony and maple fretboards. The rosewood Ibanez uses looks really bad and cheap most of the time IMO. SS frets would also be awesome and better fretwork in general. I've played a few of the new higher end Iron Label guitars and they sounded great and looked great but the fretwork was still pretty rough.



Would absolutely LOVE to see a ton more maple fretboard equipped Ibanez guitars. Not much of a rosewood fan myself. That being said, the rosewood board on my UV71P is extremely nice. Very dark and rich looking. Somewhat close to the appearance of ebony in a way. But, at the end of the day, nothing is tastier than maple to me


----------



## cardinal

^ I'd just be fun to have more mix and matching. They obviously have the programming to churn out Prestige-spec necks with a variety of fretboards. It'd be cool to just make them more widely available across the line. 

I get the logistical headaches of that (hard to keep them all in stock somewhere), but it seems like these days a lot of retailers are pulling from the same warehouse. But I assume they know what they can make work and what they can't.


----------



## MikeH

technomancer said:


> Would love a JEM, but at $3500 I would buy a Suhr every time



You're not paying for _just_ a guitar, though. You're paying for the novelty. The JEM777 is probably one of the most highly sought after 80s Ibanez guitars, so serious collectors are going to be more than willing to pay that price, and Ibanez knows it.


----------



## Wildebeest

I'm so hyped on the 777's. I've wanted one for like 15 years. I WILL buy an LNG.



MikeH said:


> You're not paying for _just_ a guitar, though. You're paying for the novelty. The JEM777 is probably one of the most highly sought after 80s Ibanez guitars, so serious collectors are going to be more than willing to pay that price, and Ibanez knows it.


Oh yeah totally agree. Even if a Suhr may potentially play better than this, there's no way it would make me as happy as a 777 would. I'm so excited about this.


----------



## shadowlife

Hopefully this time they'll use pink paint that doesn't fade into Pepto Bismol...


----------



## MSUspartans777

What are the chances Ibby announces a production run for Tosin's new custom 8?


----------



## cardinal

shadowlife said:


> Hopefully this time they'll use pink paint that doesn't fade into Pepto Bismol...



I think even modern fluorescent paint have trouble with fading.


----------



## dr_game0ver

Petar Bogdanov said:


> Stripes make you go faster.



The box says 10HPs!


----------



## Blood Tempest

cardinal said:


> I think even modern fluorescent paint have trouble with fading.



This. With light exposure over time, all paints will fade. Especially when you add a lot of pigments to achieve colors such as flourescents. Technology is certainly better now, but 20 years down the road, every guitar looks different.


----------



## odibrom

When buying paint, the labels should say how it is in the resistance to light "scale". The less resistant, the faster it will fade (obviously)...

The label should also state how the paint is in transparency, meaning that if it is somehow transparent, it will need more coats of paint to achieve a flat and opaque finish. Generally, most transparent paints are also less light resistant.

Colour light resistance is variable also to light exposure, the more exposure, the faster the fade will become. Not all light is strong enough to cause fade in colours noticeable. Sun light is by far the most stronger light and the one that does more damage to paint colours and dyes, so if one cares for a guitar, it should avoid direct sun light.

Last but not least, every additional clear coat added increases the overall light resistance, but also blurs a little the colour perception if it becomes too thick, for it is also a light filter, besides being a shield for contact aggressions.


----------



## rewihendrix

Zalbu said:


> The main problem with them is that you can't Tremol-no them easily. I already have an Edge Zero guitar and don't need another one, but Ibanez rarely makes hardtail HSH guitars, and you can't block them easily when they have Edge Zeros on them.
> 
> Thank god that they're finally starting to use more SS frets, though. Feels almost ridiculous that the Prestige line doesn't have them at this point.



Maybe I'm misunderstanding this because I never use tremolos anyway, but isn't the point of that system that you can turn the lever thingy so that it's functionally a hard tail? So there's no need for a tremol-no?


----------



## rewihendrix

jvms said:


> Does the 11 piece neck add anything to stability or is just eye-candy?



Hard to imagine needing more stability than a 5-piece maple neck on a guitar. 

It looks pretty though.


----------



## Andromalia

Well it depends on the color too. A faded fluorescent pink is way worse than a faded fluorescent yellow, while red becomes orange and can still look good, especially with a maple board.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

rewihendrix said:


> Maybe I'm misunderstanding this because I never use tremolos anyway, but isn't the point of that system that you can turn the lever thingy so that it's functionally a hard tail? So there's no need for a tremol-no?



There's no lever on the ZPS trems. It's an anti-dive device, but it just adds springs when you push the bar down. It doesn't block anything.


----------



## technomancer

MikeH said:


> You're not paying for _just_ a guitar, though. You're paying for the novelty. The JEM777 is probably one of the most highly sought after 80s Ibanez guitars, so serious collectors are going to be more than willing to pay that price, and Ibanez knows it.




Behold: the power of nostalgia to empty wallets 

I'm sure they'll sell a ton of these.


----------



## cardinal

^ nostalgia, yeah, but it really boils down to image, which is why any one would by a Suhr or a Jem or whatever. A Plek'd Squier will play about as well as any guitar you could find. We buy other stuff pretty much just for the image. 

Serious need for leaks or something. I'm wanting a guitar with a fully floating Floyd (someone ended up without one...how?), and an Ibanez would be great. Always wanted an Apex200 but I'd hate to buy if something awesome is coming in January...


----------



## A-Branger

technomancer said:


> Behold: the power of nostalgia to empty wallets
> 
> I'm sure they'll sell a ton of these.









member the old JEM777 neon Jems?....

oooh yeah, I member....


----------



## eggy in a bready

cardinal said:


> ^ nostalgia, yeah, but it really boils down to image, which is why any one would by a Suhr or a Jem or whatever. A Plek'd Squier will play about as well as any guitar you could find. We buy other stuff pretty much just for the image.


i've played a plek'd squier. it definitely does not play as well as a suhr or a jem.


----------



## DeepSixed

Leviathus said:


> I hope the 777's will be a long term run for Ibanez, NEED one in my life. Wonder if there'll be a new MIJ Universe comin along too...



Word is they are limited run and supplies will be tight.

I am the original owner of a 777 LG and had hoped to pick up an SK bookend for the 30th anniversary, but pricing is a little north of where I was hoping for.


----------



## cardinal

eggy in a bready said:


> i've played a plek'd squier. it definitely does not play as well as a suhr or a jem.



Not to get the thread side tracked, but my experience has been different. I have a few Squier VIIs that I prefer to all three Anderson Drop Top 7s I've had.


----------



## technomancer

A-Branger said:


> member the old JEM777 neon Jems?....
> 
> oooh yeah, I member....



I so need the like button back


----------



## Lemonbaby

MSUspartans777 said:


> What are the chances Ibby announces a production run for Tosin's new custom 8?



It seems that it's coming soon. Tosin talks about it in this video (around 3:00): https://youtu.be/0Qthbcrw6IA


----------



## hatena6

https://www.andertons.co.uk/p/RGAIX...-abs-electric-guitar-in-antique-brown-stained


----------



## GXPO

Holy sweet mother of Jesus.. 

This trend towards premium budget models is delivering some serious competitors to the market. BKPs and ebony (or "ebony"  ) on a sub £1.1K instrument?! 

I would still only buy a Japanese Ibanez though..


----------



## hatena6




----------



## Viginez

hatena6 said:


> https://www.andertons.co.uk/p/RGAIX...-abs-electric-guitar-in-antique-brown-stained


damn
why are the irons always the best looking?


----------



## chris9

I wish they would not use that horrible ugly Gibraltar bridge it spoils the look so much.
The Hipshot conversion is a must on these models.


----------



## kevdes93

I'm preparing for another lukewarm prestige offering this year. If they put even half the effort into the prestige line as they do the premium and iron label lines that'd be dandy


----------



## Lorcan Ward

If an Iron Label can cost £1100 I don't even want to know how much a Prestige will be next year.


----------



## JKM777

I have GAS for that 6 string RGD!!!, I still would love to see some extended scale 6/7 strings that are not the RGD shape or that 28" model....or just plain black!


----------



## Felvin

Beautiful RGA ruined by a fugly white fretboard binding AGAIN!


----------



## A-Branger

chris9 said:


> I wish they would not use that horrible ugly Gibraltar bridge it spoils the look so much.
> The Hipshot conversion is a must on these models.





Felvin said:


> Beautiful RGA ruined by a fugly white fretboard binding AGAIN!





Viginez said:


> damn
> why are the irons always the best looking?





GXPO said:


> I would still only buy a Japanese Ibanez though..





we only missing the "why not a reverse headstock" comment and we have ourself the Ibanez SSO BINGO


----------



## Blood Tempest

A-Branger said:


> we only missing the "why not a reverse headstock" comment and we have ourself the Ibanez SSO BINGO



Toss in some scale length complaints too and we will have gone full circle. 

Really into some of these:


----------



## GXPO

A-Branger said:


> we only missing the "why not a reverse headstock" comment and we have ourself the Ibanez SSO BINGO



I have bought a premium Ibanez before and the quality wasn't up to scratch even for the price range. I'm not just circle jerking, I have real world experience informing my decision. 

In all fairness, at the price they'd have to charge for this to be MIJ I would be out of the market anyway.


----------



## lucidguitar

Blood Tempest said:


> Toss in some scale length complaints too and we will have gone full circle.
> 
> Really into some of these:



Loving the looks but I am only interested in the Prestige line and by the looks of these they are all Premium or Iron Label so far. But I'm also going to say that I do hope to see a little more variety in the Talman Prestige line as well. I've got to get a few more of those and the color choices are just a little too safe. I'll take what I can get because I've been wanting Ibanez style Strats and Teles for a while now (and I do love the 1803 that I've got).


----------



## MattThePenguin

Oh man, if they're selling Bareknuckle equipped guitars for that cheap I might have to pick one up for tour and leave my prestige at home..


----------



## eightsixboy

Blood Tempest said:


> Toss in some scale length complaints too and we will have gone full circle.
> 
> Really into some of these:





That looks awesome, shouldn't be to expensive either been a RG721.


----------



## Soya

Crossing my fingers for a 7 string version of that, then it would be spec'd exactly like my old Carvin Dc 700. Love me some Birdseye and Spalted maple


----------



## cip 123

Hoping to see a Nita Strauss Model next year, not gonna buy it but there's always room for some cool S Series.


----------



## odibrom

cip 123 said:


> Hoping to see a Nita Strauss Model next year, not gonna buy it but there's always room for some cool S Series.



Even more being a lady sig. One can't find many of those...


----------



## cardinal

I think Taylor Swift is being credited as a significant driver of new people wanting to learn guitar. Not that she'd get an Ibanez sig, obviously, but guitar companies need to look to find new and more diverse guitar heroes.


----------



## eightsixboy

cardinal said:


> I think Taylor Swift is being credited as a significant driver of new people wanting to learn guitar. Not that she'd get an Ibanez sig, obviously, but guitar companies need to look to find new and more diverse guitar heroes.



Well you never know, if St.Vincent can get a sig EBMM then why not a Taylor Swift Ibanez lol


----------



## odibrom

yah, but still, too few lady sigs, if any at all, besides that EBMM St.Vicent...


----------



## A-Branger

Sigs are made by people reach and popularity of the artist, and other factors. There is different levels of endorsee. Reason why some artist only gets a discount, others a custom LACS, or multiple of those. And other artist gets a basic signature, or a full on custom sig. You earn a signature by either your fame or by your one of a kind/virtuoso playing level. Not by your race/sex/color/whatever

I wanna see Nita sig, because of Nita. Because she PLAYS, not because SHE plays. 

Sadly in this industry, theres a huge difference in the men vs women who plays guitar (at the rock/metal/jazz industry Ibanez is aimed for). The fact that "theres no women sig, I wanna see one of those", is because with a few few few few exceptions (even with some actualy girl signatures like Orihanti and Lizzy Hale) the vast majority of bands are made with guys.

They arent "oppressing the girls" here, its just that theres no womens bands/players big enough to earn themself a signature


----------



## eightsixboy

A-Branger said:


> Sigs are made by people reach and popularity of the artist, and other factors. There is different levels of endorsee. Reason why some artist only gets a discount, others a custom LACS, or multiple of those. And other artist gets a basic signature, or a full on custom sig. You earn a signature by either your fame or by your one of a kind/virtuoso playing level. Not by your race/sex/color/whatever
> 
> I wanna see Nita sig, because of Nita. Because she PLAYS, not because SHE plays.
> 
> Sadly in this industry, theres a huge difference in the men vs women who plays guitar (at the rock/metal/jazz industry Ibanez is aimed for). The fact that "theres no women sig, I wanna see one of those", is because with a few few few few exceptions (even with some actualy girl signatures like Orihanti and Lizzy Hale) the vast majority of bands are made with guys.
> 
> They arent "oppressing the girls" here, its just that theres no womens bands/players big enough to earn themself a signature



That was kinda my point with mentioning the St.Vincet though, she has a sig due to her popularity not due to how she plays, which is sad really cause players like Nita, Nilli Brosh etc among others deserve a sig more then someone like Orianthi imo. Being a famous "guitarist" just because your a chick is stupid, you should earn your stripes with your playing regardless if your a dude, chick, alien or whatever 

But yea I can't see a Nita sig ever being made unless she wanted something drastically different with the guitar, something not available on other S series or something. Its kinda like the Kiko model for me, I mean its not really different enough to warrant a full blown 3k+ sig imo, if it was like his LACS then different story, but a slightly thick body and neck with an inlay, meh. Some sigs are a bit hit or miss for me. 

At least with the Marko Sfogli MSM1 it is like the JPM mixed with other goodies, well worth it and I can see Ibanez selling a lot of them.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

eightsixboy said:


> That was kinda my point with mentioning the St.Vincet though, she has a sig due to her popularity not due to how she plays, which is sad really cause players like Nita, Nilli Brosh etc among others deserve a sig more then someone like Orianthi imo. Being a famous "guitarist" just because your a chick is stupid, you should earn your stripes with your playing regardless if your a dude, chick, alien or whatever



Oh this chestnut again.


----------



## Sephiroth952

Well I mean Taylor Swift already has a Sig Guitar.


----------



## odibrom

A-Branger said:


> Sigs are made by people reach and popularity of the artist, and other factors. There is different levels of endorsee. Reason why some artist only gets a discount, others a custom LACS, or multiple of those. And other artist gets a basic signature, or a full on custom sig. You earn a signature by either your fame or by your one of a kind/virtuoso playing level. Not by your race/sex/color/whatever
> 
> I wanna see Nita sig, because of Nita. Because she PLAYS, not because SHE plays.
> 
> Sadly in this industry, theres a huge difference in the men vs women who plays guitar (at the rock/metal/jazz industry Ibanez is aimed for). The fact that "theres no women sig, I wanna see one of those", is because with a few few few few exceptions (even with some actualy girl signatures like Orihanti and Lizzy Hale) the vast majority of bands are made with guys.
> 
> They arent "oppressing the girls" here, its just that theres no womens bands/players big enough to earn themself a signature



You're missing my point, I would just like to see more lady sigs, not because of sex oppression or whatever, but simply because lady's musical expression is way different than man's and seeing more lady sigs would mean there would be more ladys playing the hell out of their fingers/harts/souls.

Just saying that this industry (guitar making and playing) is FULL of testosterone and that is simply sad...


----------



## A-Branger

odibrom said:


> You're missing my point, I would just like to see more lady sigs, not because of sex oppression or whatever, but simply because lady's musical expression is way different than man's and seeing more lady sigs would mean there would be more ladys playing the hell out of their fingers/harts/souls.
> 
> Just saying that this industry (guitar making and playing) is FULL of testosterone and that is simply sad...



I know, but you are missing my point too. There are no bands with such girls to give the guitars to...... I know there are few, but they arent "big" or "famous" enough to meet whatever required criteria Ibanez (or other brand) needs for a signature guitar. Hell, maybe even Nita already meets the criteria but shes happy with her own LACS and doesnt wants anything more. Maybe Ibanez looks at her LACS and says "is too plain enough, it wont sell"... but so are others sigs, so who really knows, if Marco can get one, she could do too... maybe would get revealed at NAMM?

I dont want them or any other brand handing out guitar to a girl because she is a "girl". I want them to give sig guitars to great artist who earned one for whatever brand requirements of loyalty/fame/shreding level, IF one of those happens to be a girl, then awesome!. But sadly this insdustry (heavy rock/metal) is a male dominated industry (in the players, not singers), so for every 1 girl shreding out there, there is 19264916249826481629410284912864 guys doing it too. So the chances/probability a guys gets a sig guitar are far higher than a girl, only because numbers, not because "sex"

I know girls make great music and have a different approach like you say, and having a "role model" hopefully helps new girls to start playing......, but if their band is not big enough, or doesnt move that many people then they wont be getting a signature. Same way my band and myself wont be getting one either, or the enxt guy, or the next, or the next, ect ect


----------



## SDMFVan

eightsixboy said:


> That was kinda my point with mentioning the St.Vincet though, she has a sig due to her popularity not due to how she plays, which is sad really cause players like Nita, Nilli Brosh etc among others deserve a sig more then someone like Orianthi imo.



Yeah, because Orianthi can't play... https://vimeo.com/178221513.


----------



## cardinal

Sheesh, sorry. Back on topic: blah blah why won't Ibanez make exactly the guitar I want for $400 

Looking forward to some more new stuff!


----------



## Andromalia

Well, she's not better than thousands of other people. It's the same with the french chick everybody on youtube is crazy about, there are plenty of people playing like that when they started early, the french music schools are litterally full of them.
You have three ways of becoming a famous guitarist: 
-Write good songs
-Be technically above enough the other *professional* players that it gets you notices.
-Be a chick with "normal" professional ability and be good looking.

The second case is extremely rare. That's Chris Broderick, Tosin Abasi etc. The first case is pretty common and doesn't require you to even be good. The third case is just business, my old guitar teacher plays better than Jennifer Batten & co, but she isn't photigenic enough to get these jobs.


----------



## cardinal

just be happy for folks if they're getting some success. image plays in big part for male guitarist too. Maybe some of those guys could get more endorsements if they hit the gym more often. 

Either way, what we need are more people playing seven strings so Ibanez will make more stuff. Ibanez had some cool stuff last year. Hoping they'll keep expanding on that. Looks like some of the S7s were discontinued. Fingers crossed for some cool replacements.


----------



## TedEH

I'd be all for a Nita sig just to get more S models. 

Much like the Lizzy Hale explorer, I don't care whose sig it is, it's a good excuse for more cool explorers. 

From a business perspective though, I imagine it comes down to what is going to sell- and sig guitars aren't going to sell unless the name behind it has some serious market value to it, especially considering they tend to be expensive instruments. While I think Nita plays well enough to "deserve" a sig, I don't think her name has enough market power to justify creating a whole new guitar product around it. I'll bet if I walked into the closest big chain music store and asked, most of the employees would have no idea who she is.


----------



## Blood Tempest

cardinal said:


> Sheesh, sorry. Back on topic: blah blah why won't Ibanez make exactly the guitar I want for $400
> 
> Looking forward to some more new stuff!





Yes, back on topic. Has anyone seen a link anywhere regarding that gray/black fade, maple boarded 7 string Premium RG yet? I know Andertons has links for the 6 string version in red and blue. Wondering if that 7 will be an exclusive retailer release or perhaps a limited edition.


----------



## coreysMonster

Blood Tempest said:


> Toss in some scale length complaints too and we will have gone full circle.
> 
> Really into some of these:



Is that an Evertune bridge on there?


----------



## Blood Tempest

coreysMonster said:


> Is that an Evertune bridge on there?



Tight-End R.

http://www.ibanez.com/world/manual/english/5.pdf


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

So, Ibanez is going further down the Mayones route by now offering 11-piece necks on their Premium models. Wenge, maple, and purpleheart. (There's no way that they are using purpleheart and keeping the cost down though.)



Blood Tempest said:


> *EDIT:*
> Ibanez Japanese site links:
> http://www.ibanez.co.jp/products/eg_detail_jp.php?data_id=292&color=CL01&year=2016&cat_id=1&series_id=0
> http://www.ibanez.co.jp/products/eg_detail_jp.php?data_id=293&color=CL01&year=2016&cat_id=1&series_id=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAT ASS!



Seems like Ibanez is trying to push the Premium line more in 2017 by expanding upon it and offering more exotic wood choice options in hopes of enticing players. I'm not entirely sure if it makes sense to use super expensive exotic woods on cheap, Indonesian-made guitars, but the potential to sell is there.

Still, the 11-piece neck with those dark woods provides quite a nice aesthetic contrast between the front and back of the guitars.

The 2016 RG7PCMLTD in Twilight Black Gradation has the 11-piece neck.






And the 2016 RG6PCMLTD in Blue Reef Gradation and Sunset Red Gradation has the 11-piece neck.











It's probably worth mentioning that these 2016 Premium models with the 11-piece necks are supposed to be officially released in 2017 and limited to the Japanese market. But Anderton's in the UK has the ability to special order them.


----------



## kevdes93

An ibanez dealer just posted this, possible stoneman? That's what I'm hoping for anyway. Can't imagine what else it could be.
The multiscale comment was in response to another question


----------



## Blood Tempest

I have a "cheap" Indonesian made Premium UV71P and a Prestige RG3550MZ. I love them both equally. I guess there have been some lemons throughout their process, but mine arrived to me without flaw. Very comfortable and excellent tone. If that is an indication of where the Premium line is headed, then I think that's great for a lot of players.

I was specifically asking about that 7 string RG because I'm curious to see what retailers will have the price listed as. Some pretty high end features on that one. I really love the way it looks. Premiums are all supposedly Japanese market only, yet I've seen plenty of bigger retailers in the US have them for sale. I don't think that limitation is as stringent as it seems.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

kevdes93 said:


> An ibanez dealer just posted this, possible stoneman? That's what I'm hoping for anyway. Can't imagine what else it could be.
> The multiscale comment was in response to another question


Good ol' "hype-the-f*ck-outta-whatever-he-is-paid-to-hype" Mehtab?


----------



## Blood Tempest

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Good ol' "hype-the-f*ck-outta-whatever-he-is-paid-to-hype" Mehtab?


----------



## kevdes93

I mean, my thoughts were more with the meshuggah comment but sure yeah that's him.


----------



## kevdes93

Interesting move putting aftermaths into an iron label. At that point the cost I'm sure would be hitting prestige levels


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Blood Tempest said:


> I was specifically asking about that 7 string RG because I'm curious to see what retailers will have the price listed as. Some pretty high end features on that one. I really love the way it looks.


Anderton's is asking £1,099.00 for the 6-string model. So, I imagine the 7-string is about 200-400 more.

https://www.andertons.co.uk/p/RG6PC...s/ibanez-rg6pcmltd-brg-in-blue-reef-gradation



Blood Tempest said:


> Premiums are all supposedly Japanese market only, yet I've seen plenty of bigger retailers in the US have them for sale. I don't think that limitation is as stringent as it seems.


Nope. Remember when the Premium line first came out and you saw a ton of people playing the RG920 models and the matching RG927 7-string models?

Premiums are available in Canada, Europe, Australia, Asian countries...pretty much everywhere except in the USA. This is because Ibanez pulled the Premium series from the USA due to patent infringement. 

You can read a bit here: http://ibanez.wikia.com/wiki/Premium

But I think these new RG6PCMLTD and RG7PCMLTD models might actually be limited to only the Japanese market because of the "LTD" in the names.


----------



## Decipher

kevdes93 said:


> An ibanez dealer just posted this, possible stoneman? That's what I'm hoping for anyway. Can't imagine what else it could be.
> The multiscale comment was in response to another question


Maybe the Stoneman..... But I can't help but be the one to throw out the "I hope it's the Iceman 8" into the thread. 'Cause I'd buy that in a heartbeat.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Emperor Guillotine said:


> But I think these new RG6PCMLTD and RG7PCMLTD models might actually be limited to only the Japanese market because of the "LTD" in the names.



Thanks for clearing all that up for me!  That would make sense. I am really digging that 7 string something fierce. Maybe they will surprise the US market and offer something as equally cool and limited...NOT holding my breath on that one


----------



## kevdes93

2k for a most likely Indonesian model is outrageous 





Looks cool tho


----------



## Decipher

kevdes93 said:


> 2k for a most likely Indonesian model is outrageous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks cool tho


Indeed looks cool.


----------



## BillCosby

Not a fan of the shape. Weird that it's 27" too.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Wow. Kudos to Ibanez. Never thought that shape would see a production release from them. Looks bad ass.


----------



## Decipher

Blood Tempest said:


> Wow. Kudos to Ibanez. Never thought that shape would see a production release from them. Looks bad ass.


My thoughts exactly. Kudos to Ibanez for doing something new, different and original. Not gonna lie, I REALLY like the body shape and would totally rock the .... out of that Stoneman..... GAS rising.....


----------



## KnightBrolaire

man I really want that stoneman. Basically nobody makes an 8 string explorer shape (custom or production).


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Its MIJ, no way they are charging that much for a premium. 

Unless Ibanez are ramping their prices way up.


----------



## BusinessMan

Lorcan Ward said:


> Its MIJ, no way they are charging that much for a premium.
> 
> Unless Ibanez are ramping their prices way up.



Forgive me if I'm wrong, but wasn't the m80m non-japnese as well? And that was pretty pricey for the specs it had compared to the original and a non-prestige.


----------



## BangandBreach

kevdes93 said:


> 2k for a most likely Indonesian model is outrageous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks cool tho



That's a lot of guitar.


----------



## cardinal

That is awesome. I have no clue what to do with the 8th string, but maybe I'll have to figure it out.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I don't want to sound pessimistic, but that will probably not sell very well.


----------



## Andromalia

Not sure it's MIJ, as I don't see ibanez selling a neck through MIJ guitar with Lundgrens and a case for 2K. Nice original shape and design otherwise, the fact that it's an 8 string will likely keep it pretty confidential though.


----------



## kevdes93

That's what I was thinking, most of the other MiJ sigs go for 2.5kish anyway. No way this is Japan made, it pretty much HAS to be indo


----------



## BBird

Andromalia said:


> The second case is extremely rare. That's Chris Broderick, Tosin Abasi etc. The first case is pretty common and doesn't require you to even be good. The third case is just business, my old guitar teacher plays better than Jennifer Batten & co, but she isn't photigenic enough to get these jobs.



If someone plays better than Batten, then the looks don't matter. She is a complete monster. And Orianthi is the whipping girl and hugely underrated as a player - but of course completely different category from Batten.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

some people in the ERG nerd group on Facebook are screaming that it's fake, or at least the ad is fake.


----------



## Mad-Max

If they made a 7 string version of that, I'd probably be interested, but since it's a Meshuggah model, probably not. Oh well


----------



## Blood Tempest

KnightBrolaire said:


> some people in the ERG nerd group on Facebook are screaming that it's fake, or at least the ad is fake.



Was worried about that from the initial posting. Hopefully its legit, but something certainly doesn't look right.


----------



## cip 123

Why the f*ck would I pay £1000 for a premium? 

https://www.andertons.co.uk/p/RG6PC...d-srg-electric-guitar-in-sunset-red-gradation

You can buy a prestige at the same price, and if it jacks up the prices of other prestigies its definitely the wrong move. Ibanez have lost it.


----------



## cardinal

^ for the specs, the price seems in line with past Ibanez prices. If that were a MIJ, it'd likely be around three times that.


----------



## Blood Tempest

cardinal said:


> ^ for the specs, the price seems in line with past Ibanez prices. If that were a MIJ, it'd likely be around three times that.



I agree. I mean look...

*Specs:*


> Neck type: Wizard 11pc Wenge/Bubinga/Maple/Purple Heart neck
> Body: 3.5mm Curly Maple top/Ash body w/natural binding
> Fretboard: Curly Maple fretboard w/ Luminescent side dot inlay
> Fret: Stainless jumbo frets w/Premium fret edge treatment
> Bridge: Edge-Zero ll tremolo bridge w/ZPS3Fe
> Neck pickup: DiMarzio Air Norton (H) neck pickup
> Middle pickup: DiMarzio True Velvet (S) middle pickup
> Bridge pickup: DiMarzio The Tone Zone (H) bridge pickup
> Hardware colour: Cosmo black
> Soft case included



People are acting like Ibanez are the only ones making better quality guitars in Indonesia. Absolutely not the case.


----------



## eightsixboy

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Oh this chestnut again.



Looks like people can't have an opinion on this forum without getting called a "chestnut"? An opinion which is shared by most people by the way, just look at the other comments. 

Players like her, Orianthi etc are widely known to only get recognition cause they are woman and good looking ie marketable , while other less "marketable" male or female players people never hear of, no matter how awesome they are on guitar or how good they play voodoo child 

I'd love to see a Nita Straus Sig model, if it had awesome specs I'd probably buy it. At least she is an awesome player with bags on talent.


----------



## jl-austin

kevdes93 said:


> 2k for a most likely Indonesian model is outrageous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks cool tho




I wonder if it is chambered under the pickguard for weight relief? 

I also agree that it wont sell well, especially in a blues town like Austin, the only way to see one here is to order one.


----------



## Genome

cip 123 said:


> Why the f*ck would I pay £1000 for a premium?
> 
> https://www.andertons.co.uk/p/RG6PC...d-srg-electric-guitar-in-sunset-red-gradation
> 
> You can buy a prestige at the same price, and if it jacks up the prices of other prestigies its definitely the wrong move. Ibanez have lost it.



How long have Premiums had Air Norton/Tone Zone pick ups in them? (Genuine question) as I imagine that adds a good amount to the price.


----------



## eightsixboy

Genome said:


> How long have Premiums had Air Norton/Tone Zone pick ups in them? (Genuine question) as I imagine that adds a good amount to the price.



I think this is the first to have them, I haven't seen any Indo stuff with proper Dimarzio's besides the Jem's or other sigs. 

Don't forget the stainless frets too, should be interesting to see how good the fret work is on them.

I hope this isn't a limited run or something, I'm quite tempted by this and the seven string version.


----------



## A-Branger

KnightBrolaire said:


> some people in the ERG nerd group on Facebook are screaming that it's fake, or at least the ad is fake.





kevdes93 said:


> 2k for a most likely Indonesian model is outrageous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks cool tho



maybe?, the ad looks a bit fake-ish, specially because the font used. But.. the only thing holding me against it, is the photo of the back of the guitar. Pretty common for ibanez to take a pic like that in that angle/background, I know theres pics of the front of the guitar someone can photoshop into the ad, but not of the reverse.

Also mind you that the LACS they had was a gloss black, this is a black stain wood, like their other models. So Its fair to say its real



Mad-Max said:


> If they made a 7 string version of that, I'd probably be interested, but since it's a Meshuggah model, probably not. Oh well


I know, if it were 7, or 6 I could be into it, specially if they keep the 3+3 or 4+3 headstock. But I dont play 8, and not interested on one either.

also...... f*^%ng rosewood??????????

black guitar *check*...white pickguard *check*... no markers *check*....Black stain back and front *check*.....black hardware *check*.....mmmm rosewood *genius!!!* DUURHHHRGGg 

seriusly????, and whole pitch black guitar with a stupid fricking brown fretboard...... 

and dont come and tell me it is because $$, as they use ebony in Iron Labels now.... so what the hell???


----------



## manu80

I like that RG amberish tigerish on the previous page.


----------



## whatupitsjoe

I think rosewood works better on this guitar than ebony, due to the vintage look it has


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

The Stoneman ad is fake.

The guitar going into production is real though. Keep an eye out during NAMM 2017.

This is a mockup that was being shot back and forth between a couple guys and it got leaked.

The guitar will be a Premium made in Indonesia, and that price tag is probably what the price(s) will realistically be set at. 

It seems like Ibanez is trying to push the Premium series more since it is a middle ground between the cheap stuff (Iron Label and everything below) and the expensive stuff (Prestige) that many average players can afford. Believe it or not, the M80M, which also was made in Indonesia, sold pretty well. Safe to say that it sold a lot better than the made in Japan M8M that had an outrageous price tag. 

In order for people in the USA to get the Stoneman model though, (without the assistance of an international dealer,) Ibanez is going to have to re-introduce the Premium series back into the USA. Remember that they pulled the Premium series from the USA due to patent infringement in 2014.

There is absolutely no way that anyone in their right mind should pay this much for a cheaply made guitar from Indonesia though.

The profit margin on these is going to be insane because of them being cheaply made in Indonesia. (Similar to Strandberg's Singularity model being cheaply made in China of all places.)


----------



## cardinal

I've played some made in China stuff that was spectacular (Warwick's RockBass line). I have no doubt Indoneasian guitars can be just as nice as long was their builders are well trained and they monitor the QC tightly. But that can be a big "if."


----------



## Señor Voorhees

A-Branger said:


> black guitar *check*...white pickguard *check*... no markers *check*....Black stain back and front *check*.....black hardware *check*.....mmmm rosewood *genius!!!* DUURHHHRGGg
> 
> seriusly????, and whole pitch black guitar with a stupid fricking brown fretboard......
> 
> and dont come and tell me it is because $$, as they use ebony in Iron Labels now.... so what the hell???



Pickguard is mirror/chrome, not white. Not that it changes much though.

I rather like the rosewood. They recently posted a new rig rundown that has a better look at his actual stoneman. One has TT frets, and the other has a middle position humbucker as well as bridge and neck.

For $2k though, I'll probably pass, as tempting as it is.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

On a lot of the higher-end Ibanez guitars that I own, the rosewood on the fretboard is really not that distinguishable from ebony, unless under a bright light

I would like to think that since this is a signature model being sold at a high price, it will be no different. But I have also never bought/owned an Ibanez signature model, I don't know what the quality control is like for those in comparison to the Prestige and other Premium models


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Emperor Guillotine said:


> In order for people in the USA to get the Stoneman model though, (without the assistance of an international dealer,) Ibanez is going to have to re-introduce the Premium series back into the USA. Remember that they pulled the Premium series from the USA due to patent infringement in 2014.



Only guitars that use the ZPS. If you check Musiciansfriend or any other US store, they still carry Premium signature models (including the M80M, too) and basses. Not hard to introduce the guitar as a signature model.

Also; fun fact: The M8M, the big-ass $6000 sig model... It had Rosewood as well.  But it was stained. Pretty sure Fredrik and Marten just love Rosewood.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

cardinal said:


> I've played some made in China stuff that was spectacular (Warwick's RockBass line).



Are those Chinese now? Mine is Korean.


----------



## Leviathus

This new meshuggah is pretty goofy imo, wonder if the 3rd knob is a pickup blend or just a knob switch ala PRS.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Leviathus said:


> This new meshuggah is pretty goofy imo, wonder if the 3rd knob is a pickup blend or just a knob switch ala PRS.


Two volume and one tone I think. The actual selector switch is near the tip of the horn.


----------



## Leviathus

ohh good call, didn't even see it at first


----------



## odibrom

... and there's a PG rig run down just around the corner about... these guys, Meshuggah, but a recent one, so lots of things to look at, a new finish on the M80M (or was it the M8M?), those stonemans, but with a TOM bridge and micro tuners on the tail piece (one of them) and locking nut... cool video...


----------



## jc986

Lots of hate here for the Indo made stuff, but I've played plenty of guitars made in Japan & US that have had worse issues than any of the 3 Indo guitars that I currently own. Granted there were a lot of QC issues with the first runs of the Iron Labels, but I bought an Iron Label and a 7421 this year and both had no issues with fretwork or QC. I've seen more positive feedback than negative as of late with the Iron Labels. 

Really IDGAF where a guitar is made if the quality is there. Especially if buying new when you have a return policy. I see the logic when buying used going for something with a better WC track record, but if the specs line up with what you're looking for, I wouldn't be scared off by the country of manufacture.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

odibrom said:


> ... and there's a PG rig run down just around the corner about... these guys, Meshuggah, but a recent one, so lots of things to look at, a new finish on the M80M (or was it the M8M?), those stonemans, but with a TOM bridge and micro tuners on the tail piece (one of them) and locking nut... cool video...




28'' M8M?

Meshuggah sold out.




Also, Fredrik's using a ToM.... SSO is on red alert.

I'm also glad to see Dick's moving on to Zon. Always dug them more than Warwick. Hoping that Zon Explorer becomes a signature model.
..."Just for Dick." 

And those Fortin pedals... Sounds like they have them tweaked similarly to their old TC pedals. Bass cut with a boost.


----------



## eightsixboy

jc986 said:


> Lots of hate here for the Indo made stuff, but I've played plenty of guitars made in Japan & US that have had worse issues than any of the 3 Indo guitars that I currently own. Granted there were a lot of QC issues with the first runs of the Iron Labels, but I bought an Iron Label and a 7421 this year and both had no issues with fretwork or QC. I've seen more positive feedback than negative as of late with the Iron Labels.
> 
> Really IDGAF where a guitar is made if the quality is there. Especially if buying new when you have a return policy. I see the logic when buying used going for something with a better WC track record, but if the specs line up with what you're looking for, I wouldn't be scared off by the country of manufacture.



I had more luck with the Iron Labels then the premiums I have had in terms of QC issues. I found most to have great fret work and no real neck alignment or cosmetic issues. I only sold them due to the EMG's. 

I just got a Ibanez Acoustic that's MIC and in all honesty its bloody good for the money, same with the cheaper indo stuff, some of them have better fretwork then the Premiums I've had, obviously minus the fancy fret ends. 

It will be interesting to see how the stainless frets are on these premiums though as any fret issues will be a bitch to get fixed.


----------



## A-Branger

whatupitsjoe said:


> I think rosewood works better on this guitar than ebony, due to the vintage look it has



if the color scheme of the guitar were vintage, then yeah go for it. But on a "black" guitar, a whole black thing, the "brown" color of rosewood as no place visually on it. Sticks out way out of place.

visually its terrible

I would understand if it were to "keep prices down" lame excuse, but having Iron labels wth ebony, is no excuse to this guitar to not come with ebony too


----------



## BangandBreach

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> 28'' M8M?
> 
> Meshuggah sold out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Fredrik's using a ToM.... SSO is on red alert.
> 
> I'm also glad to see Dick's moving on to Zon. Always dug them more than Warwick. Hoping that Zon Explorer becomes a signature model.
> ..."Just for Dick."
> 
> And those Fortin pedals... Sounds like they have them tweaked similarly to their old TC pedals. Bass cut with a boost.



Jens is using a TOM, I didn't see any of Fredrik's with a TOM.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

A-Branger said:


> if the color scheme of the guitar were vintage, then yeah go for it. But on a "black" guitar, a whole black thing, the "brown" color of rosewood as no place visually on it. Sticks out way out of place.
> 
> visually its terrible
> 
> I would understand if it were to "keep prices down" lame excuse, but having Iron labels wth ebony, is no excuse to this guitar to not come with ebony too



That's a matter of opinion. Ebony would certainly look nice, but the rosewood looks fine to my eyes. Certainly not the eyesore you take it for.


----------



## Gram negative

BangandBreach said:


> Jens is using a TOM, I didn't see any of Fredrik's with a TOM.



I think he said Jens is the one that set up the deal with the German company. That is Fredrik's guitar.


----------



## A-Branger

I wonder if it actually its a conspiracy from behalf of Ibanez. The whole "leaked info" about the new/possible guitar?

Like Ibanez made that fake poster and everything just to see ppls reaction to it and test by our response if the model could be a good seller or not?

mmmm?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> 28'' M8M?
> 
> Meshuggah sold out.


I had to do a second take at that. These guys are bouncing all over. When the M8M came out, they said that they had spent years of experimenting to come up with 29.4" as their perfect/ideal scale length. Now, we are seeing numbers all over the board: 27", 28", etc.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also, Fredrik's using a ToM.... SSO is on red alert.











HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm also glad to see Dick's moving on to Zon. Always dug them more than Warwick. Hoping that Zon Explorer becomes a signature model.
> ..."Just for Dick."


Haha. Good one.

I'm seeing a slow trickle of more and more bassists going over to Zon. I've checked their stuff out in the past, and it all looked very promising. Now we will have to see if Zon's stuff beats out Dick's custom Dolphins and Streamers that Warwick made for him.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And those Fortin pedals... Sounds like they have them tweaked similarly to their old TC pedals. Bass cut with a boost.


Exactly what I was thinking. Mike Fortin has known the Meshuggah guys for awhile, so he probably knows what they want. If Fortin released a tweaked production version of this pedal based on what Fredrik and Marten are using here, he could probably make bank since those old TC pedals are so rare and hard to find. Keep me in mind that the band is using IRs that are tone-matched to the guitar tone from _Chaosphere_. Fredrik and Marten used those old TC pedals back then for _Chaosphere_. So that is contributing to what you hear.

Wait under to see and hear the new Meshuggah signature amp that Fortin is working on though.


----------



## Fathand

Seems like I'm repeating myself before every NAMM, but thumbs up again to Ibanez for having the cojones to release something out of the box. Granted, it's a Meshuggah sig which will have some buyers already lined up - but who else would release an 8-string Firebird derivative called the Stoneman.


----------



## cardinal

Some as crazy as the Stoneman makes me wonder why Head would have left. Seems like Ibanez is game for some wild stuff. But maybe not Evertune, I guess. Or ESP paid more (which is a perfectly valid reason to switch IMHO, but we don't need to debate that).


----------



## olejason

I think ebony would look much better but if they use a nice slab of dark rosewood it can look okay. Pretty cool to see them releasing something different though. I love the flat black look.


----------



## Dcm81

A-Branger said:


> also...... f*^%ng rosewood??????????
> 
> black guitar *check*...white pickguard *check*... no markers *check*....Black stain back and front *check*.....black hardware *check*.....mmmm rosewood *genius!!!* DUURHHHRGGg
> 
> seriusly????, and whole pitch black guitar with a stupid fricking brown fretboard......
> 
> and dont come and tell me it is because $$, as they use ebony in Iron Labels now.... so what the hell???



ummmmmm.........it's a sig..........he wanted rosewood.........where's the conspiracy or need for reasoning?


----------



## narad

Emperor Guillotine said:


> The profit margin on these is going to be insane because of them being cheaply made in Indonesia. (Similar to Strandberg's Singularity model being cheaply made in China of all places.)



You keep spouting this in thread after thread, but you don't know anything about it. Care to divulge what the cost and profit breakdown is on these models?


----------



## benny

That 11 piece neck looks nice. I hope for more RGs with a wenge neck. 



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Only guitars that use the ZPS. If you check Musiciansfriend or any other US store, they still carry Premium signature models (including the M80M, too) and basses. Not hard to introduce the guitar as a signature model.




I came here to say this. So much misinformation regarding premiums and the ZPS system.


----------



## BangandBreach

Gram negative said:


> I think he said Jens is the one that set up the deal with the German company. That is Fredrik's guitar.




Jens also plays guitar, could be his.
Also, with how involved Fredrik is with his gear, it'd be out of character for someone else to do it for him.

/swings purse





If only AVH were still posting, we'd get some solid info ):


----------



## Blood Tempest

jc986 said:


> Lots of hate here for the Indo made stuff, but I've played plenty of guitars made in Japan & US that have had worse issues than any of the 3 Indo guitars that I currently own. Granted there were a lot of QC issues with the first runs of the Iron Labels, but I bought an Iron Label and a 7421 this year and both had no issues with fretwork or QC. I've seen more positive feedback than negative as of late with the Iron Labels.
> 
> Really IDGAF where a guitar is made if the quality is there. Especially if buying new when you have a return policy. I see the logic when buying used going for something with a better WC track record, but if the specs line up with what you're looking for, I wouldn't be scared off by the country of manufacture.



+1



Emperor Guillotine said:


> There is absolutely no way that anyone in their right mind should pay this much for a cheaply made guitar from Indonesia though.
> 
> The profit margin on these is going to be insane because of them being cheaply made in Indonesia. (Similar to Strandberg's Singularity model being cheaply made in China of all places.)



I'm not trying to be a smart ass, but how do you know they are cheaply made there? They can have qualified builders regardless of location. And I highly doubt they are lying about the materials used to build said instruments. The labor involved might be the inexpensive part, not necessarily the end result. Which, to me, is much different than having a "cheaply made guitar." Couldn't be happier with my "cheaply made" UV71P. It has zero issues. I get that a lot of great guitars have been built in Japan, the US, etc, but what is stopping other countries from producing great playing instruments like that?


----------



## cardinal

Moar leaks less arguing! Seriously hoping for great things.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

narad said:


> You keep spouting this in thread after thread, but you don't know anything about it. Care to divulge what the cost and profit breakdown is on these models?


Mate, this is the first and only thread I've said this in. Try again.



benny said:


> That 11 piece neck looks nice. I hope for more RGs with a wenge neck.


There actually are a few models with wenge necks. (You'll have to search for them. I can't recall some of the convoluted models names off the top of my head.)



Blood Tempest said:


> I'm not trying to be a smart ass, but how do you know they are cheaply made there? They can have qualified builders regardless of location. And I highly doubt they are lying about the materials used to build said instruments. The labor involved might be the inexpensive part, not necessarily the end result. Which, to me, is much different than having a "cheaply made guitar."


There is a reason that guitars from China, Indonesia, Vietnam, etc. cost less. It is because of cheaper materials used and cheaper labor costs. (Better materials and better trained workers would of course cause price to go up.) It's just kind of a commonly known thing nowadays that a guitar made in a Chinese factory, Indonesian factory, (you know, one of the lesser Asian country factories) will not be as good as a guitar made in some other countries that are considered a bit more "prestigious" by the gear community (you know, like Japan or the USA or the UK, etc.) where quality materials are provided and more is invested in the training process, in the building process, and in quality control.

I'm not trying to sound gear-snobby here, but you cannot say that a cheap $500 Indonesian-made guitar is on-par with a $2K+ USA-made guitar.

Ibanez has claimed that the J. Craft luthiers from their Japanese factory that makes the Prestige series models traveled down and spent time extensively training the luthiers at the Indonesian factory that is handling the Premium series. However, if you compare the two side-by-side, a Prestige versus a Premium model, I think you'll agree that the Premium will still be of lower quality despite the training shared by the J. Craft luthiers who makes the Prestige series. The Indonesian-made guitar will just be cheaply made.


----------



## narad

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Mate, this is the first and only thread I've said this in. Try again.



This isn't even the one I was looking for:



Emperor Guillotine said:


> I really am interested in one, but the MADE IN CHINA factor is killing me here. Ola is pulling a typical Business-101 move here by cutting production costs as much as possible in order to maximize profit while maintaining the high prices due to all the overhyping. (Let's not forget, he pulled all licensing for his designs. So if you want a Strandberg, you have to buy one used or GO TO Strandberg.)



I don't know - maybe you suffer from some sort of Fight-Club-esque scenario where two minds share the same body unbeknownst to the other, but where both have no real facts and an extremely profiteering view of Ola.


----------



## A-Branger

Dcm81 said:


> ummmmmm.........it's a sig..........he wanted rosewood.........where's the conspiracy or need for reasoning?



naaah its just a rant bro 


also, yes, its a sig guitar. But it could be that same as the premium sig of Jake Bowen, the choice of rosewood is not up to the artist, but up to Ibanez

EDIT: I was going to say that it was the same case with the M8M vs the M80M, but I just discover both use rosewood..... sooooo Im just gonna shut up for now and sit down in a corner, ok bye


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

cardinal said:


> Some as crazy as the Stoneman makes me wonder why Head would have left. Seems like Ibanez is game for some wild stuff. But maybe not Evertune, I guess. Or ESP paid more (which is a perfectly valid reason to switch IMHO, but we don't need to debate that).



I'd wager that it'd be more than just Evertune, as Satch has had a few JS models with Evertunes built for him. Fair enough Head isn't exactly at the same level of relationship Satch has with Ibby, or even Munky's level for that matter. Though the latter sticking around with Korn has a lot to do with that of course.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Did Ibanez install it? Sounds like he just had one of his JS2000s retrofitted with one. He doesn't have a sig model with an Evertune.

Probably one of the main reasons he wanted with ESP. Get a sig model with an Evertune... And since he probably doens't have as much freedom as Head, he couldn't get all he wanted.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Did Ibanez install it? Sounds like he just had one of his JS2000s retrofitted with one. He doesn't have a sig model with an Evertune.



This chromeboy was certainly a retrofit as the filled FX Edge route is still visible:







One of his champagne gold JS2000s on the other hand is installed from the ground up. 






I know for a fact he has more JS1000s built like that as he uses them for Chickenfoot live shows. 


Despite being a whammy bar fanatic, Satriani has had a fair few of hardtail signatures like the JS600, JS700 (that even had P90s), JS2000 (FX Edge), and most recently JS1600. No sig with an Evertune equipped just yet, though based on that history, there's a tiny possibility it could happen... I for one bloody want it to happen, so it gives Ibanez enough leverage to add Evertune bridges to more production models. Maybe it's just me giving a good excuse for Ibanez to release a guitar with that bridge so I can buy one. 

Also curiously enough, all of Satch's hardtail sigs were mahogany instead of his usual basswood/alder.


----------



## s2k9k

Looks like I'll be getting an Iron Label RGA7 this year


----------



## Jeffbro

Emperor Guillotine said:


> There is a reason that guitars from China, Indonesia, Vietnam, etc. cost less. It is because of cheaper materials used and cheaper labor costs. (Better materials and better trained workers would of course cause price to go up.) It's just kind of a commonly known thing nowadays that a guitar made in a Chinese factory, Indonesian factory, (you know, one of the lesser Asian country factories) will not be as good as a guitar made in some other countries that are considered a bit more "prestigious" by the gear community (you know, like Japan or the USA or the UK, etc.) where quality materials are provided and more is invested in the training process, in the building process, and in quality control.
> 
> I'm not trying to sound gear-snobby here, but you cannot say that a cheap $500 Indonesian-made guitar is on-par with a $2K+ USA-made guitar.



No one is saying a $500 indo is better than a $2k US guitar. But a $500 Korean/indo/chinese guitar is going to be much better than a $500 US guitar. That's the whole point of producing mid level guitars there. Stop saying its cheaply made just based on the location, it's made well for its intended price range. If you give them $2k they'll put out better guitars than a US factory, just like how they put out better cars and electronics for less.


----------



## A-Branger

the "cheap materials" reffered to woods and hardware it can depend upon the brand. Ibanez can easily say "build it with the cheapest firewood you have around", or they can say "here, use this wood, or that wood". Same with hardware.

but also the main point to the cheaper price comes too with volume of guitars built. Take for example WMI in Korea, they build guitars for PRS, LTD, Schecter, Chapman, Wylde, ect ect ect. So they are always busy, in fact if you want your batch of gutiars made with them you have to book a spot and a few months wait. So no matter what the workers have daily work and they can get pay no matter what. Is not that they only source of income comes with your batch of guitars. Plus the more you order, the cheaper the price you would get, so better chance for yu to sell them at a lower price


----------



## Blood Tempest

Emperor Guillotine said:


> There is a reason that guitars from China, Indonesia, Vietnam, etc. cost less. It is because of cheaper materials used and cheaper labor costs. (Better materials and better trained workers would of course cause price to go up.) It's just kind of a commonly known thing nowadays that a guitar made in a Chinese factory, Indonesian factory, (you know, one of the lesser Asian country factories) will not be as good as a guitar made in some other countries that are considered a bit more "prestigious" by the gear community (you know, like Japan or the USA or the UK, etc.) where quality materials are provided and more is invested in the training process, in the building process, and in quality control.
> 
> I'm not trying to sound gear-snobby here, but you cannot say that a cheap $500 Indonesian-made guitar is on-par with a $2K+ USA-made guitar.
> 
> Ibanez has claimed that the J. Craft luthiers from their Japanese factory that makes the Prestige series models traveled down and spent time extensively training the luthiers at the Indonesian factory that is handling the Premium series. However, if you compare the two side-by-side, a Prestige versus a Premium model, I think you'll agree that the Premium will still be of lower quality despite the training shared by the J. Craft luthiers who makes the Prestige series. The Indonesian-made guitar will just be cheaply made.



So you're saying its not possible for these Chinese and Indonesian factories to get good quality materials like Korea does? Or any other place in the world? I wasn't making a case for a $500 guitar to be on the same level as a $2k+ guitar at all. That would be a little ridiculous. I'm just saying your stance that if an instrument is made in Indonesia, its automatically cheaply made is a little off base. People said the same sorts of things about Korean made guitars at first. This is the same scenario. Schecter has Indonesian made guitars coming out this year. Ibanez has been doing it. If it was really that awful of a product, do you think these manufacturers would continue to pump money into operations there if they can just go to WMI or another Korean factory and do it? I would like to think the people at Ibanez/Schecter/ESP/PRS/etc are a lot smarter than most of us in here when it comes to deciding where they are going to invest money to continue/improve/expand their product lines. There has to be business opportunity present other than "oh yeah, its super cheap to have stuff built here." If that was the only concern, don't you think we would be getting guitars from places way worse off economically? Also, lemons get cranked out of US builders all the time. Go take a look at some of the recent activity in the thread about the Gibson Les Paul Standard 7 string guitars, for example.

There are talented builders/workers/luthiers (whatever you choose to call them) the world over. I don't really feel like location has much to do with it. And if Ibanez sent their Prestige staff there to select people and train the workers in Indonesia, how exactly does that result in a cheaply made instrument? CLEARLY a guitar company is not going to put the same quality woods in their mid line that they use in their top tier line. But to say that anything less than the top line would be cheap materials is a stretch.


----------



## simonXsludge

Mårten plays a 28" M8M because of shoulder issues. The Stoneman is 27" because it would have crazy neck-dive otherwise.

Speaking about the Stoneman. It's really cool that they are putting it out. If the quality of the M80M is any indicator of what to expect from it, $2000 is a joke, though. No matter how cool the Stoneman is, it is not worth that kind of money, period.

My M80M needed A LOT of work to even be playable, the whole thing was a mess. I get that the neck-through construction adds a lot to the cost, not to mention two instead of one Lundgrens. And that pale brown piece of crap rosewood fretboard on my M80M made the whole guitar look cheap as hell. I had it stained and it looked a lot nicer... again, lots of money and effort for a guitar that was basically the worst Indo-made Ibby I ever owned.

Sadly, I can only recommend to stay away, unless you wanna pour a chunk of extra money into it to make it playable and look somewhat homogenous.


----------



## narad

simonXsludge said:


> Sadly, I can only recommend to stay away, unless you wanna pour a chunk of extra money into it to make it playable and look somewhat homogenous.



That's probably relevant to this model as well, but let's not jump the gun -- a lot of things may have changed since then.


----------



## PunchLine

Those limited edition RG premium models look awesome in marketing photos. They sort of have a J Custom vibe... Very sexy looking guitars indeed. Both Anderson's UK and Ibanez Japan seem to have hid the information though.


----------



## BigViolin

simonXsludge said:


> Sadly, I can only recommend to stay away, unless you wanna pour a chunk of extra money into it to make it playable and look somewhat homogenous.



Bummer that you got a dud, but I don't think your experience is very representative of what most have found with their M80Ms.

Myself, I wouldn't pair ebony with maple and ash at a long scale length so dyeing a RW board is a great solution IMO.

I think I got a really great guitar for $1500 in my M80M.


----------



## couverdure

I hope Ibanez makes a new Talman with humbuckers, pretty much all of the 90's ones have them but the new ones only have single-coil pickups.


----------



## Gram negative

couverdure said:


> I hope Ibanez makes a new Talman with humbuckers, pretty much all of the 90's ones have them but the new ones only have single-coil pickups.



I had one briefly in '99. I cant believe I let that guitar go....


----------



## simonXsludge

BigViolin said:


> Bummer that you got a dud, but I don't think your experience is very representative of what most have found with their M80Ms.
> 
> I think I got a really great guitar for $1500 in my M80M.


Hey, I'm glad to hear that. Maybe it improved with later production batches, but the first few were horrible. I heard many complaints from people with similar issues. 

Didn't The Axe Palace also say that they sent back every single M80M they ever got?


----------



## BigViolin

Could well be with the earlier ones. They have one in stock now.

What guitar did you put the sfty-3 8 in?

Wonder if Ibanez will ever do a non sig 29-30" scale guitar?


----------



## Mathemagician

Would love to see more ibby's with the rounder Wizard 3 neck. I don't want it on everything just a non-sig S would be fine. I'd be down for the current sig that has it if I could be sure of the quality.


----------



## lucidguitar

Mathemagician said:


> Would love to see more ibby's with the rounder Wizard 3 neck. I don't want it on everything just a non-sig S would be fine. I'd be down for the current sig that has it if I could be sure of the quality.



I'm just wondering what you mean by "rounder" exactly? Because rounder makes me think of the more traditional C-shaped necks that are on the new Talman Prestiges but they still feel like an Ibanez neck to me and I love them so if you haven't you should give those a try. If not that then do you just mean thicker? Because if so why would you like a company that only really does ultra thin U-shaped necks? There's plenty of other great companies out there that would give you more of what you want. It took me a long time to figure out that I really only liked Ibanez, because no matter how good a guitar was I would always end up preferring the feel of a Prestige neck. But if that's not what you want, try elsewhere.


----------



## cardinal

He may mean the "squareness" of some non-prestige Ibanez necks. They're quite thin, but the shoulders are not round but rather somewhat squared off. Like playing a 2x4. I'm not sensitive to neck thickness, but I do think those square shoulders uncomfortable.


----------



## lucidguitar

cardinal said:


> He may mean the "squareness" of some non-prestige Ibanez necks. They're quite thin, but the shoulders are not round but rather somewhat squared off. Like playing a 2x4. I'm not sensitive to neck thickness, but I do think those square shoulders uncomfortable.



You mean like the Premium and Iron Label and Standard where they are a bit more of a hard D-shaped kind of curve? I can see that, and they who reason I love the looks of some of those guitars but never buy them because everyone I've tried has had the same feel that I don't like. However, while I dislike the Indonesian stuff I do really like the Chinese Artcore factory stuff because they have a nice contour to the neck and a lacquer that doesn't feel thick or sticky like some. Have an AS93 and AR325 that I love apart from my Prestige stuff. But that's also why I was asking him to clarify because I would try to help with other options for them to try if I knew their preferences.


----------



## Leviathus

Gotta say i'm expecting alot (other than the 777 reissues) this year for the whole 30th anniversary thing, the suspense is killin me.


----------



## Opion

Did anyone see that LACS FR model? They've been including that body shape in more stuff lately, first with that Iron Label and now more people I guess are starting to dig them. Would be sick to see another new Prestige FR, maybe with a trem or something.


----------



## Ludgate

Opion said:


> Would be sick to see another new Prestige FR, maybe with a trem or something.



Bring the Ballbacks back!


----------



## Xiphos68

I think it would have been cooler if they just done a limited-run of the Stoneman to see how they would sell but make in Japan or the U.S. (that would be an absurd amount of money) just to see how they would do. 

Personally, I rather pay more and get the highest quality out of a guitar like that than rather a Premium model.
Just my opinion. Cool though they are releasing it. Always hoping they would.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Opion said:


> Did anyone see that LACS FR model?


Which artist's guitar was it? There aren't many Ibanez artists with custom FR series guitars. (Sounds like you might've seen my post on Facebook the day before yesterday.) 



Opion said:


> They've been including that body shape in more stuff lately, first with that Iron Label and now more people I guess are starting to dig them. Would be sick to see another new Prestige FR, maybe with a trem or something.


They actually have NOT been including the FR body shape more lately. It is still hardly used because it is still hardly in-demand. There is the Prestige FR6UC, the Iron Label FRIX6FEAH, and the FR365 Standard model which is a little more old-school. Those are the only FR series guitars that are currently available. There also is the BBM1 Ben Bruce signature model, but it isn't made anymore. All of these guitars are from 2014-2015.

Back in 2008-2011, there were the Prestige FR1620 and FR2620 models. They were the first models of the FR series when the series was introduced. Later around 2013-2014, Ibanez briefly made two cheaper versions of the models that were Indonesian-made and almost identical in specs (minus obvious stuff like the neck, electronics, etc.) The FR320 was a cheaper version of the FR1620, and the FR420 was a cheaper version of the FR2620.

Aside from that, there aren't that many FR models out there.


----------



## Malkav

Speaking of FRs






This in a 7 string would be sweet, but unlikely to happen


----------



## manu80

damn i thought for a second it was an EVH ripoff !


----------



## ThomasUV777

Malkav said:


> Speaking of FRs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This in a 7 string would be sweet, but unlikely to happen



I'll be happy with any FR model with a lo-pro edge at this point


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Malkav said:


> Speaking of FRs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This in a 7 string would be sweet, but unlikely to happen


Definitely unlikely to happen. LACS custom built for Magnus Olsson.


----------



## Opion

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Which artist's guitar was it? There aren't many Ibanez artists with custom FR series guitars. (Sounds like you might've seen my post on Facebook the day before yesterday.)



Yeah you know I may have seen it, was it like a dark tobacco sunburst looking FR with a regular gold 6-saddle trem? It looked sorta like the FR365. But thanks for the detailed post - I think they are great guitars and would love to own the prestige FR1620 with the tight end!


----------



## BangandBreach

ThomasUV777 said:


> I'll be happy with any FR model with a lo-pro edge at this point



Perleguitars on ebay makes 7 string bodies.


----------



## Yodel

BangandBreach said:


> Perleguitars on ebay makes 7 string bodies.



With ....ty QC and ridiculous turnaround times


----------



## Musiscience

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Definitely unlikely to happen. LACS custom built for Magnus Olsson.



Inspiration always comes from somewhere . Highly unlikely though.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Some videos of a few 2017 models:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwEdVfFdkOc&t=0s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3efHfKtxssg&t=0s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiSBs2iiZOY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VfYKDSQr0M

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubnfLRd90_E&t=0s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvMmBvzvmhM&t=0s


----------



## lucidguitar

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Some videos of a few 2017 models:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwEdVfFdkOc&t=0s
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3efHfKtxssg&t=0s
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiSBs2iiZOY
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VfYKDSQr0M
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubnfLRd90_E&t=0s
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvMmBvzvmhM&t=0s



Good find, but only one Prestige model... hoping for a lot more than that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Some videos of a few 2017 models:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwEdVfFdkOc&t=0s





Why is Broken Matt Hardy working at a music store?


----------



## UltimaWeapon

That RG370 looks classy as hell tho...


----------



## Bdtunn

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Why is Broken Matt Hardy working at a music store?



Haha you win sso today!!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Here are a bunch more:

https://www.youtube.com/user/TheZombie1976/videos


----------



## Hollowway

Ugh, more sixxers. Bring on the 7s and 8s, Ibanez! And those sweetass basses I saw a few months back!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bdtunn said:


> Haha you win sso today!!


----------



## eightsixboy

UltimaWeapon said:


> That RG370 looks classy as hell tho...




Yea it looks fantastic. And being a RG370 it should be pretty cheap to.


----------



## LordHar

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LE7K77MN3YM


----------



## manu80

love that RG950WFLZ !


----------



## Zado

http://www.musicradar.com/news/guit...new-electric-acoustic-and-bass-guitars-646288

Hoping I'm not late


----------



## ExileMetal

There's no way this is all of it right? If it is I'm crushingly disappointed by both the lack of new 7/8s in the Prestige line, and also not addressing the issues with the fanned fret prototype (maybe even making it less marketable if possible).

I love my Ibanez, but ouch. The 852MPB is killer but I already have one.

I also had a negative reaction to a cheaper guitar with the green nebula finish, I'd be salty if I had that Prestige prior to this.

That green Prestige S is awesome though.


----------



## lucidguitar

ExileMetal said:


> There's no way this is all of it right? If it is I'm crushingly disappointed by both the lack of new 7/8s in the Prestige line, and also not addressing the issues with the fanned fret prototype (maybe even making it less marketable if possible).
> 
> I also had a negative reaction to a cheaper guitar with the green nebula finish, I'd be salty if I had that Prestige prior to this.



Well I agree with you in the sense that the Premium stuff is not just Prestige instead. I will have to give the 11-piece neck a try because the guitar is beautiful, has the PAF-7s that I love, and the Tight End bridge that I love. However, I expect that it just won't feel right.

And yeah... totally... I've always been upset that Ibanez makes Jem Jr.s and 555s... The ruin the real Jems for sure. Sorry man just don't get that logic. I pay for Prestige for the feel, finishes are bonuses to me. I'll take a plain ass guitar that feels right in my hands any day over a stunningly finished guitar that doesn't.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Nothing there for me thankfully, the uppercut series sounds promising but I don't want to even think what prices they will be.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

They were like $2000 here in the US.


----------



## cardinal

Premium stuff is getting silly. I guess bling features sell better than simple quality. Would prefer they just offer the RG652 and RG752 more of a variety of woods, fretboards, finsihes, etc. But I assume Ibanez is building what sells.


----------



## jwade

I can see this doing really well.


----------



## Masoo2

YOOOOOOOO






That's sweet.


----------



## Jeffbro

cardinal said:


> Premium stuff is getting silly. I guess bling features sell better than simple quality. Would prefer they just offer the RG652 and RG752 more of a variety of woods, fretboards, finsihes, etc. But I assume Ibanez is building what sells.



They've incorporated a ton of variety in the RG prestige line. Just off the top of my head they now have blackwood, ash, birdeye maple, marbled rosewood, poplar burl, mahogany, matte, limba, wenge, flame maple etc. Probably more to come this year.

What more do people want?


----------



## Vletrmx

Is that poplar burl top on the 1070 legit? From the videos it looks like the figuring is visible on the natural binding. Pretty cool, if you ask me.


----------



## lucidguitar

Jeffbro said:


> They've incorporated a ton of variety in the RG prestige line. Just off the top of my head they now have blackwood, ash, birdeye maple, marbled rosewood, poplar burl, mahogany, matte, limba, wenge, flame maple etc. Probably more to come this year.
> 
> What more do people want?



Literally, I want the guitar pictured right above your post as a Prestige rather than Premium model. But then again I just said I would take a 'plain' looking Prestige myself so I can't really complain too much. I just have loved the looks they've been doing with the Premiums and wish they make it to the Prestige.

And thats not saying there haven't been any, I have a RG652FX with the Koa top and the RG752FX that they put out with the birds eye maple board, mahogany body and wenge top and I love them both. I just wish (because of my own personal ascetic tastes) they would stop doing matte finishes for the bodies and had a lot of the looks that the Premiums of the past few years have had as well as go back to the Tight End bridge. 

And I know they have people at Ibanez who read through these types of treads as part of a market research strategy so it doesn't hurt to be specific in what you would like to see and if enough people start agreeing you do start to see it come out. Just think back to all the clamoring that was going on for a little while before they really started going fixed bridge Prestiges and these nicer wood tops and so on. Just don't hold out too much hope for reverse headstock stuff though.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Being an owner of one of the original, extremely rare Ashula basses, I most definitely am excited at the prospect of purchasing one of these second generation Ashulas. It looks so interesting! The features look and sound awesome - except for the lowest strings having only a piezo and nothing else.


----------



## cardinal

Jeffbro said:


> They've incorporated a ton of variety in the RG prestige line. Just off the top of my head they now have blackwood, ash, birdeye maple, marbled rosewood, poplar burl, mahogany, matte, limba, wenge, flame maple etc. Probably more to come this year.
> 
> What more do people want?



Guess I'm just being grumpy. Wish it was more like Fenders, where you have a few choices of finish and fretboard with various woods and bridges. Rather than all of these crazy alphabet soup models, just stream line it and offer what they have as mix and match combinations of just the RG752. 

As of now, nothing's quite right for my tastes, so I haven't bought anything from Ibanez in a while.


----------



## Hollowway

Now we're talking! I want that Ashula! Bummed about the piezo only fret less part, but who knows, maybe it'll push me into a creative area.

I'm surprised they're making stuff like this, because this is the sort of thing that if you said you wanted ibanez to do it, everyone would say, "that's too niche, they never will." Yet they are! Gotta respect that.


----------



## Insomnia

Pretty dissapointed that the scale length for the eight is 27" to 25.5" (correct me if I'm wrong). 28" and above for the low F# (or however you tune it) is really the best scale length, I don't really know why Ibanez would use fanned-frets then use 27".


----------



## Insomnia

http://www.pmtonline.co.uk/ibanez-2...mium-electric-guitar-twilight-black-gradation

Also, this... :O

EDIT: Not sure if this is a 2017 model or not.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Holy sweet baby Jesus, that finish!


----------



## Andromalia

There's a 26.5 7 string RGD with BKPs and an ebony fretboard, but I'm sure you guys still won't be happy.


----------



## Leviathus

https://www.instagram.com/p/BOONFv9B5xW/?taken-by=munky_korn&hl=en

Man, imagine if this is the new korn model. Lettuce pray.


----------



## A-Branger

hate the new BTB shape. I loved soo much how the previous one the top horn lines blended with the lower ones plus givin a massive deep access

gret they put 24 frets in all the strings tho

and stainless frets :O !! but........ a 0 fret system??? why Ibanez??


plus one one color for the SRpremium and its that hideous green (not bad, but it doesnt go well with the gold hardware, color of the woods in the back/neck) 

I know we still need to wait till NAMM to see the official release by country too

but Im glad I jumped on my BTB33 second hand and I didnt waited for this release, as always I would be disappointed


----------



## kylendm

Leviathus said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BOONFv9B5xW/?taken-by=munky_korn&hl=en
> 
> Man, imagine if this is the new korn model. Lettuce pray.



Didn't Korn just recently switch to another brand?


----------



## A-Branger

kylendm said:


> Didn't Korn just recently switch to another brand?



only Head, Munky is still with Ibanez.

And that guitar its a Jem without the middle pickup. Its a LACS due to the color scheme, vines, and the monkey grip for a 7 string. They have been fans of Jems since the start


----------



## eightsixboy

So I wonder if that's it from Ibanez or is there still more? Pretty disappointing from a Prestige perspective. The way things are going there wont be any prestige in a few years. 

The Premiums do look good though, albeit with a prestige price tag.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Really surprised by the uppercut series. Never thought i'd see bkps in a new ibanez lol.


----------



## s2k9k

Leviathus said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BOONFv9B5xW/?taken-by=munky_korn&hl=en
> 
> Man, imagine if this is the new korn model. Lettuce pray.



That's actually a guitar he got from Steve Vai I believe


----------



## Tree

KnightBrolaire said:


> Really surprised by the uppercut series. Never thought i'd see bkps in a new ibanez lol.



They've done it before. This isn't the first line in the uppercut series. They just seem to have pretty massive price hike compared to their normal prestige counterparts.


----------



## narad

Tree said:


> They've done it before. This isn't the first line in the uppercut series. They just seem to have pretty massive price hike compared to their normal prestige counterparts.



In a couple j-customs as well.

This was definitely my favorite spec prestige model ever:

https://reverb.com/uk/item/1572097-ibanez-s6uc-2015-natural-prestige-uppercut-saber-japan-blow-out


----------



## BillCosby

eightsixboy said:


> So I wonder if that's it from Ibanez or is there still more? Pretty disappointing from a Prestige perspective. The way things are going there wont be any prestige in a few years.
> 
> The Premiums do look good though, albeit with a prestige price tag.



If I recall correctly from last year, they released about this much and then when NAMM hit, there was waaaayyyyy more released. Just be patient, no company is going to give away everything, otherwise what is the point of NAMM coverage?


----------



## BusinessMan

What happened to that fr7?


----------



## Hollowway

Insomnia said:


> Pretty dissapointed that the scale length for the eight is 27" to 25.5" (correct me if I'm wrong). 28" and above for the low F# (or however you tune it) is really the best scale length, I don't really know why Ibanez would use fanned-frets then use 27".



I personally think anything between 27 and 28 is the sweet spot for F# on 8s. Longer than 28 starts getting into wobbly string territory, and shorter isn't ideal either. But 27 is currently the industry standard for 8 strings. Kiesel's sales alone probably gave Ibanez all the info they needed there. Everyone complained about the Schecter 26.5" 8s, but add half an inch and everyone seemed happy.


----------



## Hollowway

A-Branger said:


> but........ a 0 fret system??? why Ibanez??



Why don't you like 0 frets? It sets the action at the most ideal height possible. For me, I'd pay a good deal extra for a zero fret. I'm so sick of having to lower nuts on guitars I buy.


----------



## Fathand

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Being an owner of one of the original, extremely rare Ashula basses, I most definitely am excited at the prospect of purchasing one of these second generation Ashulas. It looks so interesting! The features look and sound awesome - except for the lowest strings having only a piezo and nothing else.



Is that tuned BEA-EADG? I thought it was EAD-EADG, but then they mentioned adding an A-string on the fretless part. Still a cool concept bass.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Hollowway said:


> Now we're talking! I want that Ashula! Bummed about the piezo only fret less part, but who knows, maybe it'll push me into a creative area.
> 
> I'm surprised they're making stuff like this, because this is the sort of thing that if you said you wanted ibanez to do it, everyone would say, "that's too niche, they never will." Yet they are! Gotta respect that.



I know! I love how it seems like Ibanez kind of just doesn't care anymore; it's like they sat around the board room, threw their arms up, and said 'f*ck it, do whatever you feel like.' Today we have multiple production fanned frets, production SS frets, 9 strings, that Ashula, an 8 for whichever scale you like...at risk of sounding like a fanboy, I'm really digging their attitude over the past couple years.



Jeffbro said:


> They've incorporated a ton of variety in the RG prestige line. Just off the top of my head they now have blackwood, ash, birdeye maple, marbled rosewood, poplar burl, mahogany, matte, limba, wenge, flame maple etc. Probably more to come this year.
> 
> What more do people want?



Honestly, I think there's a lot of people like myself where they see a model that's just the perfect storm- beautiful finish, great top, awesome woods, killer specs...but there's that one thing that doesn't work for them.
For example, I think the S5527 in the dark green doom burst is pretty damn close to my ideal Ibanez. However, I don't play 7s enough to warrant a nice Prestige 7 and the S5570 6 string is a trem guitar. The S5521 is a sixer that's fixed, but doesn't come in the green finish. It's the little things.

I think we all know that they can't really make every combination of specs available in every configuration we want, and that what we as individuals may like may not correspond with that the broader consumer base does. 
Hence the first part of this post.


----------



## Leviathus

Yeah, who doesn't wanna try that bass....

and I guess that's a long thumb rest?


----------



## Leviathus

:: reads post ::

ohh its a piezo


----------



## Hollowway

Yeah, based on the write up on Music Radar, I'm thinking the Ashula has the fretless part the same as the 2010 Ashula - a high D and G, and then added the A. But then they moved the whole thing to the bass side for easier access to slapping and popping. So it's now ADG-EADG. The only thing they don't have is a fretless E string. This is just a CRAZY bass, and I'm totally stoked they made it. Seriously, if anyone on here said they were looking for a luthier to build one like it we'd say they're a lunatic. But I love this new Ibanez! It's like they won Lotto and are building whatever the .... they want. Thank God they don't have ebony fingerboards or I'd be a poor man!

And where is this 9 string I hear of? I haven't seen that yet.


----------



## oc616

They'll build THAT thing, but me expecting a Tele 8 string is "too niche" *salt*


----------



## dirtool

Masoo2 said:


> YOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's sweet.



LOOK AT THAT ARMREST


----------



## A-Branger

KnightBrolaire said:


> Really surprised by the uppercut series. Never thought i'd see bkps in a new ibanez lol.



why everyone keeps saying that. The upper cut series has been released in the past for a few years, the exact models shown in there, the RGD, FR, ARZ, all of them in black with BK with torn covers. In fact they are curently available



or did I miss a new model then?



Hollowway said:


> Why don't you like 0 frets? It sets the action at the most ideal height possible. For me, I'd pay a good deal extra for a zero fret. I'm so sick of having to lower nuts on guitars I buy.



but what about if the 0 fret is too high?, then what would you do?. I dont really trust Ibanez to deliver perfect action on their basses, especially on the standard models.

Plus all the "hate" for 0 frets talk in here kinda turn me off. And the fact Kiesel took them off from their vaders it gave me something to think about them.

but hey STainless frets!, this could mean good news for the rest of basses/guitars on a near future


....still dont liking the new BTB shape tho


----------



## Insomnia

Hollowway said:


> I personally think anything between 27 and 28 is the sweet spot for F# on 8s. Longer than 28 starts getting into wobbly string territory, and shorter isn't ideal either. But 27 is currently the industry standard for 8 strings. Kiesel's sales alone probably gave Ibanez all the info they needed there. Everyone complained about the Schecter 26.5" 8s, but add half an inch and everyone seemed happy.



It's just that I played a 28" Ormsby and a 28" Strandberg, and they both seemed just about okay. However, they probably had pretty light strings on


----------



## dmlinger

cardinal said:


> Guess I'm just being grumpy. Wish it was more like Fenders, where you have a few choices of finish and fretboard with various woods and bridges. Rather than all of these crazy alphabet soup models, just stream line it and offer what they have as mix and match combinations of just the RG752.
> 
> As of now, nothing's quite right for my tastes, so I haven't bought anything from Ibanez in a while.



Couldn't agree more. The finishes have been polarizing (for me). Would also like to see more "options" within each model rather than one or two finishes. 

I feel as though I've been spoiled by the brands that allow for custom specs (Suhr, Mayones, Kiesel, Jackson Select CS, to name a few). Like the above post stated, even Fender allows a customer to purchase the same guitar in a few different finishes/fretboard woods. Ibanez seems to have found their niche and are sticking to it.


----------



## cardinal

^ yeah, and I get why Ibanez does what it does. Fender probably sells 10x as many Strats as Ibanez sells RGs. So it's easier for retailers to stock Am Stds (or Professionals) with various combinations. If retailers tried to do that with RGs, they'd get stuck with RGs just sitting on the wall. 

But I still like to whine. Best thing to hope for is that every year Ibanez just tweaks the line up and eventually they'll hit on a wood/shape/finish/hardware combo that you like. Then you have to pull the trigger because they'll probably just make it for a year and switch to some different combos. 

But what's frustrating now, I guess, is that I don't really see too many tweaks to the Prestige line, but maybe it's coming. 

And really, RGs don't need bound fretboards. Stop that.


----------



## LordHar

http://www.pmtonline.co.uk/ibanez-2017-guitars


----------



## Jeffbro

cardinal said:


> Guess I'm just being grumpy. Wish it was more like Fenders, where you have a few choices of finish and fretboard with various woods and bridges. Rather than all of these crazy alphabet soup models, just stream line it and offer what they have as mix and match combinations of just the RG752.
> 
> As of now, nothing's quite right for my tastes, so I haven't bought anything from Ibanez in a while.





dmlinger said:


> Couldn't agree more. The finishes have been polarizing (for me). Would also like to see more "options" within each model rather than one or two finishes.
> 
> I feel as though I've been spoiled by the brands that allow for custom specs (Suhr, Mayones, Kiesel, Jackson Select CS, to name a few). Like the above post stated, even Fender allows a customer to purchase the same guitar in a few different finishes/fretboard woods. Ibanez seems to have found their niche and are sticking to it.



You guys speak so highly of fenders variety, what if you wanted a hardtail or non-alder strat? Right they're almost impossible to find. Literally the only difference between strats is fretboard and color, they pretty much have no choice but to come up with different combos.

When you compare the entire ibanez lineup against ESP/Jackson/Schecter, Ibanez has more exotic custom SSO type guitars. Some even look directly catered to the SSO crowd.

Can't please everyone I guess


----------



## UltimaWeapon

If those Premiums are 1099 GBP it means i can buy 2-3 older used prestiges for that money . I remember when those premiums were like 400 to 700e when they launched. I miss those days  Economy stop growing please...


----------



## Stemp Fester

Even if it is black, SS frets + ebony board + original Tight End bridge are making me like that Prestige FR6...


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Fathand said:


> Is that tuned BEA-EADG? I thought it was EAD-EADG, but then they mentioned adding an A-string on the fretless part. Still a cool concept bass.


I have no idea on the tuning.



Hollowway said:


> Yeah, based on the write up on Music Radar, I'm thinking the Ashula has the fretless part the same as the 2010 Ashula - a high D and G, and then added the A. But then they moved the whole thing to the bass side for easier access to slapping and popping. So it's now ADG-EADG. The only thing they don't have is a fretless E string. This is just a CRAZY bass, and I'm totally stoked they made it.


That concept makes absolutely no sense. But the way you explain it, Hollowway, you might be right.

The thing is, most of the guys that I know slap on the low E-string far more so than the A-string. I think it's also kind of weird to have your strings get thinner for the first three lowest strings, then suddenly there is your ol' thick-ass E-string in the dead center of the instrument.

If they did this second generation model like a traditional 5-string (BEADG) and then duplicated the two highest strings like on the original Ashula (making it BEADGDG), I could see it making sense and selling. But I'm just at a complete loss for trying to explain this one (AGD-EADG).



Leviathus said:


> Yeah, who doesn't wanna try that bass....
> 
> and I guess that's a long thumb rest?


Yes, it is a long thumb-rest.



Leviathus said:


> :: reads post ::
> 
> ohh its a piezo


No, it's a long thumb rest. Read again.

I'm guessing you don't know what a piezo system looks like?



oc616 said:


> They'll build THAT thing, but me expecting a Tele 8 string is "too niche" *salt*


Michael Kelly CC53 8-String. Limited edition model with the Tele aesthetic in the basic "superstrat" 8-string format. The neck on it is terrible though. I had to sell mine.


----------



## cip 123

oc616 said:


> They'll build THAT thing, but me expecting a Tele 8 string is "too niche" *salt*



Jericho guitars build 8 string Tele's. Same factory as PRS SE then setup in texas.


----------



## cardinal

^ well, Fender makes ash Strats all the time. Hardtail Strats can be harder to find. But that's about as unusual as an RG with a vintage trem. 

But as I said later, I'm just being grumpy. Fender can do what it does because they sell so many guitars. I do applaud Ibanez for mixing it up lately. What I'd hope they'd continue doing is mixing things up, discontinuing certain combos so they can offer a new combo, and eventually they'll have made something to please most folks over the course of a few years. So I am still disappointed that it doesn't look like they're focusing much on mixing it up for the Prestige line.


----------



## dmlinger

Jeffbro said:


> ...Literally the only difference between strats is fretboard and color, they pretty much have no choice but to come up with different combos.



Very true. There is more to it than just that, but I agree with the point you're getting at.

My point was less about Fender and other manufacturers as it was about Ibanez typically only offering each model in two or three finishes and occasionally with a maple board. And those colors/finishes haven't been (most recently) my cup of tea.

Really all I'm trying to say is that I wish Ibanez had more aesthetic variety within each model.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

cip 123 said:


> Jericho guitars build 8 string Tele's. Same factory as PRS SE then setup in texas.


No. Jericho makes 7-string guitars with the Tele aesthetic. (Their Fusion model.) All their 8-string guitars are their Edge model.


----------



## cip 123

Emperor Guillotine said:


> No. Jericho makes 7-string guitars with the Tele aesthetic. (Their Fusion model.) All their 8-string guitars are their Edge model.



They've already made some, almost bought one. 

I think their site only represents whats in stock, as it currently shows no 7 string fusions.


----------



## MSUspartans777

I'm really bummed that the lineup doesn't include a production run of Tosin's new prototype....


----------



## cip 123

MSUspartans777 said:


> I'm really bummed that the lineup doesn't include a production run of Tosin's new prototype....



They won't show that till namm


----------



## PunchLine

UltimaWeapon said:


> If those Premiums are 1099 GBP it means i can buy 2-3 older used prestiges for that money . I remember when those premiums were like 400 to 700e when they launched. I miss those days  Economy stop growing please...



Chances are that Ibanez has a premium gross profit margin on those Premiums compared to that on the Prestige models...

After some years those Premiums will be Prestige for newer generations... 

Regardless, some of these 2017 Premiums look quite sexy...


----------



## ixlramp

Basses are amazing this year, guitars not so interesting or innovative (so far), they need a 'Guitar Workshop'. SS frets and zero frets on the BTB is really good. The sInglecut BTBs are gorgeous. Although i prefer the old deeper top cutaway the new BTB shape is ok and not too 'normal'. Great to see another 7 string bass, and an unusual one too.


----------



## stratjacket

With Ibanez being my first "real" guitar from my teenage years, I've always had a love for them. I love the variety and the things they're doing lately. I think with the combo's they're putting out, it opens the door for wanting that "if it only had..." but I think the only way to get exactly what I want is doing some custom build. These are creative, exciting and shows they are listening to their customers and offering more of everything. Can't wait to see what else is coming.


----------



## Leviathus

Emperor Guillotine said:


> I'm guessing you don't know what a piezo system looks like?



Does it look like your mother?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Leviathus said:


> Does it look like your mother?


----------



## Leviathus

Lulz, sorry i couldn't resist...


----------



## A-Branger

Jeffbro said:


> Literally the only difference between strats is fretboard and *color*,



lol "color"... yeah you have black, white, black burst(tobaco or whatever), the tri burst, mmm red (couple of shades), and blue. And thats pretty much it for 60 years or so

yes, there are exceptions, but those usually are limited editions or stuff like that, normal line up is and always been those colors



Emperor Guillotine said:


> I have no idea on the tuning.
> 
> That concept makes absolutely no sense. But the way you explain it, Hollowway, you might be right.
> 
> The thing is, most of the guys that I know slap on the low E-string far more so than the A-string. I think it's also kind of weird to have your strings get thinner for the first three lowest strings, then suddenly there is your ol' thick-ass E-string in the dead center of the instrument.
> 
> If they did this second generation model like a traditional 5-string (BEADG) and then duplicated the two highest strings like on the original Ashula (making it BEADGDG), I could see it making sense and selling. But I'm just at a complete loss for trying to explain this one (AGD-EADG).



when they say they moved the fretless part up for slap, they meant for the poping of the high strings. Eassier to do so without less strings, although slapping an E gets annoying with a B (or this case extra strings), its more annoying to have extra strings higher after the DG.

that what I think it is the reason.

and the whole idea of this bass is that you have "two basses" in one, so you play your normal bass, and then go to the fretless part to play couple of slides for the soft part of a song, before comeback to the chorus

cool concept, but way way too niche for me to justify buying a whole bass for it. Same niche as buying a double neck guitar. Lots of money/trouble for just one song. Eassier (and maybe cheapper) to just get a fretless bass

but great for them to offer it as a production model, and not some weird limited edition stuff, never saw that coming


and yeh, I agree with above in which Ibanez should have a "Ibanez Guitar Workshop", were they could try some un-ussual stuff


----------



## Hollowway

A-Branger said:


> but what about if the 0 fret is too high?, then what would you do?. I dont really trust Ibanez to deliver perfect action on their basses, especially on the standard models.
> 
> Plus all the "hate" for 0 frets talk in here kinda turn me off. And the fact Kiesel took them off from their vaders it gave me something to think about them.



Yeah, so the zero fret is literally just another fret. So the odds of it being hight are no greater than any other fret being high. While it's true it could technically be high, even if it were, it would be infinitesimally closer to ideal than a high nut would be.

And the issue with the Vaders wasn't the zero fret - it was that there was no nut or string guide behind the nut. In zero fret guitars, a nut, or some other string guide, must be used to prevent the string from binding in either the headless unit or a the tuning peg, etc. In the Vaders, I think Jeff and the guys expected the headless unit to function as a nut/string guide, but what happened was when you'd bend a string, the string would catch on the headless unit and make the "plink" sound that started Plinkgate. 

I haven't seen much hate on here regarding zero frets, but, outside of a lack of compensated nut, there isn't really any downside I can think of. Especially if it's a SS fret. And I have little use for a compensated nut, because I rarely play open chords. 

I hear you on the double cut BTB horns, though. I prefer the old model. I do like the single cut, though!

And I agree on the Ashura. Horribly impractical, made for no one, and makes virtually no sense to play. 
And I'm TOTALLY GETTING ONE!  I can't not love the craziness of that thing. When I'm old and decrepit I'm going to have an instrument collection that will make Crispin Glover's diseased eyeball collection look tame.


----------



## A-Branger

well jsut be sure to give us a NBD with lots of pics


----------



## Hollowway

Also, I've been reading up on what you guys are referring to as a thumb rest. That is NOT a thumb rest, because as we all know, the thumb is being used to HOLD THE PICK! Get with the program, people. It's ACTUAL use is regional. It depends on the continent you live in. In other words, in the continent of China, or The Orient as it is properly called, people there don't know what a fork is, so they eat their food with sticks. Because they do a lot of karate there, they chop things, so they refer to these crude stick implements as "chop sticks." That there ledge thing is a chopstick rest. Because since they only eat rice (and the occasional dog), they're always too skinny, and may have to eat at any time, so it's important to have chopsticks on hand at all time.

Now, in Australia, which is the continent that England used to send their short people to, and made it like a prison, and then named those short people Pigmies, they use that rest for something else. It's actually a ruler, because it's roughly how tall them Pigmies are. It's to identify who is a Pigmie, and who is just the gold colored guy on the top of a soccer trophy.

I couldn't find much information on the remaining 3 continents, but here in the South, we use that to hold either our civil war figurines, of which I own many, or in the great state of Tennessee, you actually CAN use it as a thumb rest, if your lucky enough to have a spare thumb on your hand, on account of your parents being cousins. 

So yeah, that's what it's for. If you guys need any other help, let me know. I know allot about allot of stuff. Not so much book learnin, cuz that's for sissies, but I know the stuff that matters, and me and my buddies can figure out whatever needs to be figured out.


----------



## laxu

Man, only new fanned fret bass they have is a 4-string SR. I was hoping for a BTB multiscale as I much prefer the body shape as well as the wood choices on those.


----------



## jwade

> but here in the South, we use that to hold either our civil war figurines, of which I own many




Gold. Where the likes at.


----------



## dav43

I really like the RG1070 premium!!!!
really beautyfull!!


----------



## olejason

What a shame they didn't pony up for ebony on the new basses


----------



## Andromalia

Hollowway said:


> ...



When is that new software with a rep button coming ?

About strats being all the same, though, there are significant options in neck shapes and sizes.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

No cool iceman? :/


----------



## HeadofaHessian

wonder if the JBM27 will come out as a prestige? I know Jake said he was really hoping it would!


----------



## kevdes93

https://issuu.com/mogarmusic/docs/catalogo-ibanez-2017-compressed

There'd better be more coming to the US market... IMO an incredibly disappointing year from ibanez so far


----------



## cardinal

Confirms the SRAS7 factory tuning:

A
D
G
E
A
D
G

That thing is pretty cool. My only real complaint is why only piezo pickups for the fretless strings?

EDIT: and odd the Head sig is still in the catalog. Maybe the switch to ESP/LTD was short notice?


----------



## Webmaestro

kevdes93 said:


> There'd better be more coming to th...If only they had a custom/semi-custom shop...


----------



## laud

cardinal said:


> Confirms the SRAS7 factory tuning:
> 
> A
> D
> G
> E
> A
> D
> G
> 
> That thing is pretty cool. My only real complaint is why only piezo pickups for the fretless strings?
> 
> EDIT: and odd the Head sig is still in the catalog. Maybe the switch to ESP/LTD was short notice?



That makes a lot of sense. 

Even more if you can (without changing the stock hardware) change the string gauges and switch to the tuning

E
A
D
B
E
A
D


----------



## cardinal

^ yeah, there are a lot of neat options for potential tunings. I think I'd want to keep EADG for the fretted part because I do so much popping on a fretted G. But maybe the fretless part I'd want detuned a bit.


----------



## MattThePenguin

Ugh... they have a Mahogany Prestige 7 with a trem and it isn't the lo-pro... laksdhflkad


----------



## Tr3vor

hmm, that 1027pbf is making my inner djent kid smile...

this is dangerous...







edit: heh, the 1070 is not the 7 string


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

I want that Premium RG1027PBF (7-string) soooooooooo bad, although it's probably going to be out of my price range.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Webmaestro said:


> The newest Ibanez I have is a 2006 RG1527RB. Love my old Ibby's, but I'm itching to add a NEW one to my family.
> 
> If only they had a custom/semi-custom shop...



The neck profile on the 06 Rg1527 is so nice. They haven't really doing anything like it in recent years. 

They need to open a Japanese custom shop, most people would never think about ordering from small builders again if Ibanez offered a semi-custom pretige/j-custom quality range. The market is definitely there but they seem to be pushing the premium line more and more over anything.


----------



## cwhitey2

Lorcan Ward said:


> The neck profile on the 06 Rg1527 is so nice. They haven't really doing anything like it in recent years.
> 
> They need to open a Japanese custom shop, most people would never think about ordering from small builders again if Ibanez offered a semi-custom pretige/j-custom quality range. The market is definitely there but they seem to be pushing the premium line more and more over anything.



I can't figure it out at all other then selling mass amounts of meh guitars.


If *1* of the Prestige's had half the freaking tops those _Premiums_ do I would be flat broke for the next 24 months.

THAT being said I might dive into the premiums series IF i get an actual chance to try one.



Also, what is with the Uppercut Series  Do all of them have SS frets?


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

Webmaestro said:


> Same feeling here.
> 
> I haven't seen anything so far that make me want to get my wallet out. Here's to hoping there are still some awesome Prestige 7-string's *with Lo Pro's* that have yet to be announced.
> 
> The newest Ibanez I have is a 2006 RG1527RB. Love my old Ibby's, but I'm itching to add a NEW one to my family.



Seriously man, just by one of the RG752's that are available. It is unreal how smooth the necks are. They also come with the lo-pro.

I owned both an RG1527RB and a 752 at one point, but now I own two 752's


----------



## 77zark77

Mr Big and Mrs Small





I like it !


----------



## Tree

Lorcan Ward said:


> The neck profile on the 06 Rg1527 is so nice. They haven't really doing anything like it in recent years.
> 
> They need to open a Japanese custom shop, most people would never think about ordering from small builders again if Ibanez offered a semi-custom pretige/j-custom quality range. The market is definitely there but they seem to be pushing the premium line more and more over anything.



We can only dream. I would spend so much god damned money if they did this.


----------



## gossong

kevdes93 said:


> https://issuu.com/mogarmusic/docs/catalogo-ibanez-2017-compressed
> 
> There'd better be more coming to the US market... IMO an incredibly disappointing year from ibanez so far



Looks like the TAM models are gone altogether? Seems unlikely.


----------



## getowned7474

gossong said:


> Looks like the TAM models are gone altogether? Seems unlikely.



Maybe they decided to stop making them in anticipation of Tosin's new sig model? It does seem weird that they would remove both of them though. Seems like there will be an import and MIJ version of his new sig to replace them.


----------



## Leviathus

If the PGM mikro is priced right it's gonna be hard to resist.


----------



## eightsixboy

kevdes93 said:


> https://issuu.com/mogarmusic/docs/catalogo-ibanez-2017-compressed
> 
> There'd better be more coming to the US market... IMO an incredibly disappointing year from ibanez so far




Yea but honestly it was to be expected. There just going to keep pushing the Premium stuff from now on, the good old days of Ibanez are long gone imo. 


At least some of the cheaper models look good, the RG421 and 370 look cool, and we got a new finish in the 652 and 752. So in a way its a good thing as my wallet can rest easy for awhile haha.


----------



## TheUnvanquished

I will have one of those micro PGMs! Haha. Aww...too cute...


----------



## Leviathus

Leviathus said:


> This is what i'm hoping for.



I was only 1 year off!

I know the namm display of these is gonna make me super GASsy, hope there's other things coming for the 30th anniversary too.


----------



## s2k9k

I'm really liking all the fixed bridge 7 strings. Also glad they decided to utilize the Tight End-R on a new model as well. And I'm really looking forward to this thing...........


----------



## s2k9k

Tr3vor said:


> hmm, that 1027pbf is making my inner djent kid smile...
> 
> this is dangerous...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: heh, the 1070 is not the 7 string



Yeah dude! This looks totally cool af. Tight End R bridge, locking tuners, luminescent side dots, Stainless steel frets!!!!


----------



## A-Branger

77zark77 said:


> Mr Big and Mrs Small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it !



and there is a Paul Stanley mini Iceman too 


sits down and wait for the new wave of kids with a band with 3 guitar players where one of them is only a dedicated lead player who uses micro guitars


----------



## Santuzzo

A-Branger said:


> and there is a Paul Stanley mini Iceman too
> 
> 
> sits down and wait for the new wave of kids with a band with 3 guitar players where one of them is only a dedicated lead player who uses micro guitars



wow, nice. I missed the mini Iceman at first. 

The one guitar out of the new models I am most interested in is that Premium 7 with the maple fretboard and the SS-frets.


----------



## Hollowway

While I don't know the ibanez NAMM reveal history, I would be shocked if nothing else is introduced at NAMM. It would seem that they'd want at least a couple of big things to draw attention. I would certainly expect the new Tosin model to be one of them.


----------



## A-Branger

is this catalog from the UK or another place? as the previous videos and pic we saw were from the UK

If thats the case, then it would be the same as last year. You guys on the USA would have couple of extra models not shown in here and might dont have some of these too. All because someone decided that the local market wont be interested in that sweet looking color you happen to like


----------



## Octapus101

Tr3vor said:


> hmm, that 1027pbf is making my inner djent kid smile...
> 
> this is dangerous...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: heh, the 1070 is not the 7 string



Wow, finally no maple!!!! lol, this looks great! Dam, start saving for the guitar and import fees, ha!


----------



## katsumura78

I want the Marco Sfogli sig. please come to the US!


----------



## Decipher

Pretty sure all we're seeing here is UK stuff, not North America.


----------



## Tr3vor

Decipher said:


> Pretty sure all we're seeing here is UK stuff, not North America.



seems like it. 

Does Ibanez even sell Premium RGs in the US besides signature guitars? They don't have a page for them on their website.


----------



## gabberlmao

is that aftermath equipped iron label seriously going to sell for over 1000£ ? It looks stunning and the specs are very nice too, but that much money for an iron label?


----------



## TimFFAA

Hollowway said:


> While I don't know the ibanez NAMM reveal history, I would be shocked if nothing else is introduced at NAMM. It would seem that they'd want at least a couple of big things to draw attention. I would certainly expect the new Tosin model to be one of them.



Theres definitely a bunch more coming.


----------



## coupe89

Wish they would come out with the 7 string acoustic again.


----------



## lucidguitar

Just saw this listed on eBay... Looks like a new Prestige model that I hope with be coming to the US.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ibanez-Pres...179135?hash=item1c7999607f:g:LC8AAOSwopRYbgUw


----------



## TiffuZeless

https://issuu.com/mogarmusic/docs/catalogo-ibanez-2017-compressed/3?ff=true

European Ibanez Catalogue.


----------



## HeadofaHessian

Im bummed about the scale length on the fanned fret 4 string bass


----------



## UltimaWeapon

TiffuZeless said:


> https://issuu.com/mogarmusic/docs/catalogo-ibanez-2017-compressed/3?ff=true
> 
> European Ibanez Catalogue.



The limited premiums are awesome but expensive even for European standards. Most models are the same as the last years. And the Iron Label model are renamed from 20 to 30. I thought atleast the RGAIX6 will come with a edge tremolo. Im not disappointed just the wallet cant handle the GAS


----------



## Andromalia

The SA premium model is pretty good looking.


----------



## Wildebeest

Ibanez really killed it this year. There's at least 3 models in there that I really, really want. I'm still super interested in the Talman series.


----------



## TiffuZeless

UltimaWeapon said:


> The limited premiums are awesome but expensive even for European standards. Most models are the same as the last years. And the Iron Label model are renamed from 20 to 30. I thought atleast the RGAIX6 will come with a edge tremolo. Im not disappointed just the wallet cant handle the GAS



Actually, some of them had minor tweaks. For example, all the 2017 Uppercuts will have SS frets.


----------



## Webmaestro

Tomorrow, when I wake up, I'm going to be fiendishly scanning guitar forums for a link to the 2017 U.S. catalog. Like a kid waking up and running to the gifts on Christmas morning.


----------



## Zalbu

Damn, those limited edition blue and red RG's are absolutely perfect, and thank god that Ibanez are finally starting to use stainless steel frets on some of their models. Interesting that they made Thordendals Stoneman into a production model too.

But I still don't understand why Ibanez pretty much only have hardtails on their HH guitars and HSH on the trem equipped guitars? And a lot of the trem guitars use the Edge Zero which you can't block with a Tremolno unless you do a bunch of modding.


----------



## Webmaestro

I still just want Ibanez to open a custom/semi-custom shop. I think that's the only way I'll ever be truly happy 

Oh... and poor. An Ibanez custom shop would most definitely make me poor.


----------



## nunolonzanida

TiffuZeless said:


> https://issuu.com/mogarmusic/docs/catalogo-ibanez-2017-compressed/3?ff=true
> 
> European Ibanez Catalogue.



Where's Tosin's Sig?


----------



## MastrXploder

nunolonzanida said:


> Where's Tosin's Sig?



He made some changes so it's not coming out until spring unfortunately


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

nunolonzanida said:


> Where's Tosin's Sig?



A shot in the dark, but my guess is that the TAM is getting discontinued in favor of the upcoming model.


----------



## Zalbu

Tosin just posted a vid on Instagram stating that he's officially with Fishman now, that's probably one of the main reasons for the delay. Hopefully his sig will ship with them.


----------



## Church2224

Check the website. The line up has been posted for the USA

Some nice new RG Prestiges but a lot of the good models are no longer available either. 

http://www.ibanez.com/products/u_eg_top17.php?year=2017&cat_id=1


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

I have to give it to Ibanez, for the last few years they have been making the most aesthetically pleasing guitars in the low to mid tier price ranges. Only issue for me is that they seem to have a high percentage of QC issues, at least more than most other manufacturers.

The USA catalog has some beauty instruments! I'm curious as to why the USA catalog has only a couple Premium series instruments and not others we've seen in other markets though.


----------



## atticus1088

Why is this RGA not a prestige....? 







RGA Neck-through 






While I usually only drop cash on Prestige models, I'm really liking the ideas of the guitars above


----------



## s2k9k

NICE


----------



## BillCosby

Yes! Finally an FR 7 string!


----------



## TimFFAA

BillCosby said:


> Yes! Finally an FR 7 string!



Im also super pumped on this. I've been bugging them for years.


----------



## eightsixboy

Once again Australia gets stooged. The one Premium I was keen on isn't listed yet the rest are, and I think we only get 2 color changes in the prestige's, the 657 and 752. 

U.S catalog looks awesome, better then the EU imo, you guys have so many variants of Prestige's it's crazy.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Ok, these I like. 

And I've also noticed their standard RG350DXZ models are now spec'd as mahogany instead of basswood. I may have to reconsider my HS RG mod plan...


----------



## cardinal

FR7 and the S6527 are pretty cool.


----------



## A-Branger

now this is what drives me nuts of Ibanez

Love their stuff but I feel they have no color matching capabilities in their team

take this:






I absolute LOVE how this bass looks. (only shame is the specs that comes with the BTB line), but love it, looks beautiful isn't?

beautiful purple-ish blur top over natural swamp ash. A nice monochromatic-ish color palette with a nice dark top over a nice natural light wood that also goes well with the light color of the mapple neck with some chrome hardware to match 

now would you think it would look the same from the back (swamp ash I mean)

NOPE






stupid fricking yellow!!!!!!!!!!

seriusly WTF Ibanez...... this is same stupidity level as the red/brown back of the Black/white RGA and S Iron lables (including the blue one too)

*facepalm*


----------



## narad

Hahah, oh man, no way can it actually be that bad! I'd hold out for a front/back photo set from the same photographer.


----------



## cardinal

Ibanez needs to unleash those Bass Workshop guys on the guitar line. They are absolutely mad in the best way.

But... no Stoneman on the U.S. Site? And several of the neat Premium guitars and basses aren't there either.


----------



## A-Branger

narad said:


> Hahah, oh man, no way can it actually be that bad! I'd hold out for a front/back photo set from the same photographer.



naaah on the Ibanez site you ahve the side pic too to go with the back. Althouhg yeah a photo like sweetwater does would give a more "real" feel, is still that orange/yellow tint for the back wood. They have done that one for quite a while already, usually for the SR premiums in the past, and the BTB ones too

I have no idea on the WHY that back wood has to be that tint

they could just leave the back as a natural swap ash and call it a day and have a glorious beautiful bass, but NOPE, Ibanez needed to ruin something


----------



## A-Branger

example:







I would admit in here it looks more "natural" color of mahogany, but still it looks orange/yellow to me. Which in the content of the previous BTB bass has no place on it

example B of what they should have done


----------



## Andromalia

I own a premium SR, the back is much less orange and more brown in person.


----------



## A-Branger

Andromalia said:


> I own a premium SR, the back is much less orange and more brown in person.



nice, which one you own?

yeah I know theres a lot of inconsistency. My BTB-33 has a mahogany back that its really dark, almost black but with a hit of maroon. But Ive seen in stores an almost pitch black one, but again I have seen online pics with a medium/light red-ish brown, like the RGA Iron labels. Which is what they have as a pic in their site too

Still dont get why the official photo looks that yellow/orange


I wish I have the fame/money to get a LACS ooooohhh the joy I would finally be happy... like all of us


----------



## kevdes93

What were they thinking adding that green to what otherwise could have been a cool top? This looks horrible imo


----------



## PBC

Although I wish the fretless and fretted sides were reversed like an Ashula, 

I'm still absolutely down with this:


----------



## olejason

Anything new with a wenge neck?


----------



## ExileMetal

kevdes93 said:


> What were they thinking adding that green to what otherwise could have been a cool top? This looks horrible imo



It's a distraction from the 12th parallel fret.


----------



## nistley

kevdes93 said:


> What were they thinking adding that green to what otherwise could have been a cool top? This looks horrible imo



I think it's awesome, I really love it compared to grey.


----------



## lucidguitar

kevdes93 said:


> What were they thinking adding that green to what otherwise could have been a cool top? This looks horrible imo



I quite like the color, though I don't like that it is Iron Label, has EMGs, or fanned fret... so pretty much everything else about it. I guess I shouldn't say the fanned fret thing because I have yet to try but until it goes on a Prestige that I can get my hands on I have no interest in it. 

The few new Prestiges added so far look good, definitely holding out hope for some nice surprises for the anniversary though. And I know most people don't care about them here but I like the new solid colors on the Talman Prestiges... just wish there was more. But I'm going to get that red one.


----------



## 77zark77

^that "floating" design deserves better than the stone-like EMG looking !
Something to think about Ibanez


----------



## Tr3vor

I actually like the green on that fanned fret one, everything else about it? naw.

O boi, the RG1027PBF is on the US site, noooooooooo.

Rip wallet?


----------



## MattThePenguin

If this was a Prestige with a plain ass color...


----------



## lucidguitar

MattThePenguin said:


> If this was a Prestige with a plain ass color...



+1 except just the Prestige part. I love the look and love everything else except the fact its a Premium. But if I can find one to play I will and will give the neck profile another chance. But I would HAVE to play it and like it first because I have yet to find a Premium that I liked the feel of.


----------



## gunch

Who else is hoping for a crazy multi laminate RGT of some sort from either Premium or lron label line


----------



## Blood Tempest

I was hoping to see at least one RGR this year. Oh well.


----------



## UltimaWeapon

That RG450MB is for the US market only or world wide?


----------



## rifftrauma

Blood Tempest said:


> I was hoping to see at least one RGR this year. Oh well.



Same, thinking maybe a MTM refinish might be the way to go now. Maybe a little Marty Bell action. Nice to see some people are happy with this years lineup. Each year always seems very divisive.


----------



## cardinal

^ I think Ibanez is doing a reasonable job. They can't please everyone all the time, but they are introducing different things every year, so hopefully they will have something for nearly everyone at some point if you just hang in there. I am disappointed in what seems like neglect of the Prestige line in favor of the Premium line, but I can only assume the people just be buying the Premium stuff. 

Ibanez's willingness to do Prestige runs of 10-12 guitars also blunts a lot of the disappointment. If anyone is really serious about wanting a Prestige 7 with reasonable specs, it looks like you just need to find 9-11 other like-minded people and then get Axe Palace etc. on board. If we can't find even that few people to make a run, hard to blame Ibanez for not wanting to make production guitars like what we (say) we want.


----------



## MattThePenguin

lucidguitar said:


> +1 except just the Prestige part. I love the look and love everything else except the fact its a Premium. But if I can find one to play I will and will give the neck profile another chance. But I would HAVE to play it and like it first because I have yet to find a Premium that I liked the feel of.



Agreed. The Premiums CAN be excellent. I have the JBM27 and it stands toe to toe with my Prestige.


----------



## lucidguitar

MattThePenguin said:


> Agreed. The Premiums CAN be excellent. I have the JBM27 and it stands toe to toe with my Prestige.



I could see that. I've played a few of the Premium Jems and they have been a bit better so I could see their sigs across the board being better but I have played a lot of the standard Premiums and none of the necks have been to my taste at all. With Prestige, I know what I am getting and have never once been disappointed with the way the neck has felt. But I hold out some degree of hope because that is an almost perfect spec-ed guitar for me and my tastes. We'll see if anyone stocks one around me that I can get my hands on.


----------



## eightsixboy

cardinal said:


> ^ I think Ibanez is doing a reasonable job. They can't please everyone all the time, but they are introducing different things every year, so hopefully they will have something for nearly everyone at some point if you just hang in there. I am disappointed in what seems like neglect of the Prestige line in favor of the Premium line, but I can only assume the people just be buying the Premium stuff.
> 
> Ibanez's willingness to do Prestige runs of 10-12 guitars also blunts a lot of the disappointment. If anyone is really serious about wanting a Prestige 7 with reasonable specs, it looks like you just need to find 9-11 other like-minded people and then get Axe Palace etc. on board. If we can't find even that few people to make a run, hard to blame Ibanez for not wanting to make production guitars like what we (say) we want.





Its not that easy if you don't live in the states though. I'm lucky enough to have a limited run RG752 but Oz got like 6 of them in total, and even then it's rare for us to get stuff like that, and no dealer would be keen to do a limited run here that's for sure. 


The new RG752 for this year looks good though, limba top and marbled rosewood board, so can't complain about that at all. 


Really the only criticism I can put towards Ibanez is yet again not releasing the whole catalogue to Australia. Its funny how the US gets like a million versions of the same guitars but we never do, we don't even have the RG2550Z anymore listed, I mean WTF haha. Below is the RG prestige list for Oz. Its pretty bare.


----------



## narad

RG655 looks great!


----------



## JimF

olejason said:


> Anything new with a wenge neck?



+1. Perhaps the only thing making me want to blow £1000 on something


----------



## Zeriton

I really wish Ibanez put Edge tremolos on the Premium range. I would buy two of each one if they did!


----------



## s2k9k

rifftrauma said:


> Same, thinking maybe a MTM refinish might be the way to go now. Maybe a little Marty Bell action. Nice to see some people are happy with this years lineup. Each year always seems very divisive.



Mick Thomson went over to Jackson.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

eightsixboy said:


>



Interesting, not a single Edge Zero on the lot. I'm actually ok with this. Being a HSH guy, I'm glad I skipped the RG652 and waited for the RG657. Now if they can get a HSH hardtail coming...

I'm a bit disappointed they ditched the Talman TM303 because I've been wanting a 3 pickup tele hard. But I'm glad they kept the TM330. Need to grab that when I get back to AU asap.


----------



## lucidguitar

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Interesting, not a single Edge Zero on the lot. I'm actually ok with this. Being a HSH guy, I'm glad I skipped the RG652 and waited for the RG657. Now if they can get a HSH hardtail coming...
> 
> I'm a bit disappointed they ditched the Talman TM303 because I've been wanting a 3 pickup tele hard. But I'm glad they kept the TM330. Need to grab that when I get back to AU asap.



Go with the Prestige... the TM1803M. It is definitely worth it. I am getting a second one myself to keep in Eb, I was only hoping they would put it out in that antique white finish that they were using but I see they got rid of that so I guess it'll be the butterscotch blonde because I don't want two with the same finish.


----------



## rifftrauma

s2k9k said:


> Mick Thomson went over to Jackson.




Yea I saw he hopped over. I'm thinking of picking up an older MTM without the hideous inlay and doing a refinish, mainly for that sweet sweet reverse headstock.


----------



## Xaios

Chalk me up as another person disappointed that Ibanez is putting more emphasis on the Premium models seemingly at the expense of the Prestige line. Yes, Premiums CAN be quite good, but it's still a gamble if buying sight unseen. Prestige guitars are far less likely to be lemons from everything I can tell. Not to mention that the trem units on Prestige guitars are of a higher class than those on Premiums.



kevdes93 said:


> What were they thinking adding that green to what otherwise could have been a cool top? This looks horrible imo



It's their new color, "Runny Poop."



MattThePenguin said:


> If this was a Prestige with a plain ass color...



Ugh, are they seriously adopting the Prestige style font for Premiums now? I honestly thought this was a Prestige at first until I looked closer. That kinda pisses me off, to be totally honest, because it feels like they're trying to bank on the reputation of the Prestige line to shore up the public perception of the Premiums.


----------



## cardinal

I've had some lemon Prestiges. It happens.


----------



## HaloHat

This with a 26.5 or 27 scale and I would absolutely buy for sure. I love the specs other than the scale. Wouldn't mind a trem model as well.

They are pre-selling on some UK sites for £1099 so about $1350 USD  Had me at Wenge fret board  [paints the pickups white and blue]
Did ya check out the 11pc neck ? Dayum 









I would commit crimes for a 7 string FR model with these spec's [other than scale] and price.


OK then. Now just add a string and stretch that neck an inch and a half please ha.





I'd pay...
-V- $100.00 per inch for a 26.5 or 27" 1027Z though I kinda hate middle pickups, I do like trems -V-
-V- $200.00 per inch for a 26.5 or 27" FRF model -V-
-V- $300.00 per inch for a 26.5 or 27" FRZ model -V-

Prestige MIJ with a Prestige hard case and add $300.00 more to each


----------



## cardinal

USA MAP on the new 1027 is $1299.


----------



## laxu

kevdes93 said:


> What were they thinking adding that green to what otherwise could have been a cool top? This looks horrible imo



I think that looks really cool. The less black/grey Ibanez guitars the better, they make way too much of that .....


----------



## Alexlopez

cardinal said:


> USA MAP on the new 1027 is $1299.



Seen it for sale anywhere yet?


----------



## A-Branger

laxu said:


> I think that looks really cool. The less black/grey Ibanez guitars the better, they make way too much of that .....



I agree with you on the "less black/grey" the better stuff..... but THAT? nope, simply nope. Millions of colors to choose from, and they pick THAT 

I much rather a generic black (even when I hate it), than whatever that color is supposed to be.


----------



## Glosni

Don't know if this has been posted before, but I like "Antique Brown Stained" a lot. 6 and 7 string available.


----------



## cardinal

Alexlopez said:


> Seen it for sale anywhere yet?



Ibanez Rules has the prices. Not sure if they have the guitars to sell at this point.


----------



## StrmRidr

Glosni said:


> Don't know if this has been posted before, but I like "Antique Brown Stained" a lot. 6 and 7 string available.



Is this a new color option for the iron label RGA? Looks pretty nice I must say.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

StrmRidr said:


> Is this a new color option for the iron label RGA? Looks pretty nice I must say.



It's a new model. A new line of Iron Labels with BKPs.


----------



## s2k9k

Glosni said:


> Don't know if this has been posted before, but I like "Antique Brown Stained" a lot. 6 and 7 string available.



Yeah this is the one I'm waiting for. $1299 list.


----------



## Leviathus

From Jemsite...






GAS levels are definitely starting to increase.


----------



## Leviathus

also,






http://www.jemsite.com/forums/f15/jem-lng-30th-ngd-147802.html#post1404874
^heres the guys thread if anyones interested.


----------



## SwingMachine

Glosni said:


> Don't know if this has been posted before, but I like "Antique Brown Stained" a lot. 6 and 7 string available.



I've been looking into getting a guitar for dropped tuned angry music. Was originally looking into Jackson, but this might just sway me. I love this finish.


----------



## A-Branger

Leviathus said:


> From Jemsite...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GAS levels are definitely starting to increase.



soo 500$ extra for a different paint job 

I know these are meant to resemble the first Jems, but what a way to cash in on memory lane

unless these are like limited stuff? I missed something?, also these werent at the website?


----------



## m107a1

A-Branger said:


> soo 500$ extra for a different paint job
> 
> I know these are meant to resemble the first Jems, but what a way to cash in on memory lane
> 
> unless these are like limited stuff? I missed something?, also these werent at the website?



Aren't you also paying extra for it to not say "premium" on the headstock?


----------



## cardinal

They're not on the website yet because I think they aren't officially announcing any new sig guitars until NAMM. 

I hope they do this for some of the early UVs.


----------



## splinter8451

Dammit. I might have to do a big guitar sale to afford one


----------



## Zalbu

Seems weird that they're pushing the Iron Label series so much with higher level components, but I'm still interested in getting one, specifically the 7 string RGD. Are they better quality nowadays? The price tag seems to be increasing accordingly at least.

And also, Ibanez should make a signature guitar for Luke from Protest the Hero. I mean, Paul Waggoner got one and you could make the argument that Protest are more popular/marketable than BTBAM. Would look 10 times better without the gold hardware though.

https://www.instagram.com/p/1linOUlhN6/


----------



## s2k9k

Leviathus said:


> also,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.jemsite.com/forums/f15/jem-lng-30th-ngd-147802.html#post1404874
> ^heres the guys thread if anyones interested.



I love that LNG so hard


----------



## s2k9k

Not sure if anyone posted this link yet or not. Rich put up the new Prestige and Premiums due for Jan and Feb. http://www.ibanezrules.com/new/index.htm


----------



## Webmaestro

If they release a 7-string version of any of those JEM's... my wallet is screwed.


----------



## A-Branger

m107a1 said:


> Aren't you also paying extra for it to not say "premium" on the headstock?



yeah but that white Jem7V WH behind is also a Japan made, so why the upcharge for a different body color "nostalgia tax" ?


----------



## jwade

I just want to see the new Universe.


----------



## MSUspartans777

I love seeing all of the new options Ibanez is rolling out, but I'm still bummed I haven't read anything about Tosin's prototype?


----------



## s2k9k

jwade said:


> I just want to see the new Universe.



There's gonna be a new Universe?


----------



## jwade

There have been a few rumblings about the FTLOG replica and another UV for either this year or next.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Glosni said:


> Don't know if this has been posted before, but I like "Antique Brown Stained" a lot. 6 and 7 string available.



I love the natural look, but I just can't get over the plastic white binding, especially on the neck. I've seen a couple of Indo Ibbies (including Iron Label) and the binding is just absolute crap.


----------



## eightsixboy

Leviathus said:


> From Jemsite...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GAS levels are definitely starting to increase.





Anyone care to guess what neck shape these will have? Will it be the same as the normal Jem?


----------



## ixlramp

No 7 string BTB? I am very disappointed. Having made ERG affordable they really should keep going with fretted 7 string bass.


----------



## TedEH

ZeroS1gnol said:


> I love the natural look, but I just can't get over the plastic white binding



I can get past the binding, but not the pickup covers. I'm really not a fan of these new trendy "cool looking" pickup covers you see lately. (Is it a BKP thing maybe?) Might be an unpopular opinion though.


----------



## Jeffbro

TedEH said:


> I can get past the binding, but not the pickup covers. I'm really not a fan of these new trendy "cool looking" pickup covers you see lately. (Is it a BKP thing maybe?) Might be an unpopular opinion though.



Looks decent, a wood cover would be even better. Plain black regular bobbins are pretty cheap and boring looking imo


----------



## Andromalia

jwade said:


> There have been a few rumblings about the FTLOG replica and another UV for either this year or next.



Well if they're going to make yet another limited run of 7K universes I'm sure we'll appreciate the eye candybut few of us will endup buying them. Not that I5m interested in Universes but I think they need a prestige model priced around 1K6 to interest the people, the Premiums were nice on paper, a friend wanted one but didn't buy after all the horror stories we heard about faulty models being too high of a % of the batch.


----------



## aceinet

The Sam Ash in San Antonio has the 30th Anniversary JEMs in stock. Or they did as of last Thursday. The attention to detail on one of them was a little suspect for a $3500 guitar in my opinion. Some rough spots on the side of the neck near the headstock. And the input jack and tremolo cavity had some rough spots which didn't get sanded. Small items which probably wouldn't get spotted by some of us and were pointed out by the sales guy. Neck thickness felt similar to a regular VAI JEM model.


----------



## coupe89

Andromalia said:


> Well if they're going to make yet another limited run of 7K universes I'm sure we'll appreciate the eye candybut few of us will endup buying them. Not that I5m interested in Universes but I think they need a prestige model priced around 1K6 to interest the people, the Premiums were nice on paper, a friend wanted one but didn't buy after all the horror stories we heard about faulty models being too high of a % of the batch.



I bought a UV71P and it plays really nice after it was setup.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Webmaestro said:


> If they release a 7-string version of any of those JEM's... my wallet is screwed.



They actually ever release those as 7's, I'll buy you one when I order mine.*




*Disclaimer:Just kidding 




TedEH said:


> I can get past the binding, but not the pickup covers. I'm really not a fan of these new trendy "cool looking" pickup covers you see lately. (Is it a BKP thing maybe?) Might be an unpopular opinion though.



I love the binding, and the pup covers don't bother me. The level of up charge for the BKP's will probably bother me though.


----------



## Danklin

when Ibanez puts out one of the best guitars you'd ever want then only puts in a 6 string ffs


----------



## Voodoo Child

$3500 for the anniversary JEMs?!?! That's a little steep considering the RG655M is practically the same guitar and $2300 less. Nostalgia is expensive, I guess.


----------



## Leviathus

Today's the day.

http://www.ibanez.com/products/u_eg...7&cat_id=1&series_id=1&data_id=382&color=CL01

^this is cool, havent seen a j. custom for US in a while.


----------



## LordCashew

ixlramp said:


> No 7 string BTB? I am very disappointed. Having made ERG affordable they really should keep going with fretted 7 string bass.



I agree... maybe they weren't selling enough of the 7 string for it to be worth applying the redesign the other BTBs received?

At least it's still not too hard to find either of the old models...


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Leviathus said:


> Today's the day.
> 
> http://www.ibanez.com/products/u_eg...7&cat_id=1&series_id=1&data_id=382&color=CL01
> 
> ^this is cool, havent seen a j. custom for US in a while.



That is nice! And J-custom are finally using stainless steel frets!


----------



## Ludgate

Leviathus said:


> Today's the day.
> 
> http://www.ibanez.com/products/u_eg...7&cat_id=1&series_id=1&data_id=382&color=CL01
> 
> ^this is cool, havent seen a j. custom for US in a while.



Reminds me of an ice cream sandwich.


----------



## cardinal

No new MIJ UV  but still a cool line up.


----------



## odibrom

Tosin's page in the Ibanez site is blank, no guitar shown... I wonder...


----------



## cardinal

^ Everyone's been saying that Tosin's dig was delayed until Summer NAMM. Maybe something with his switch to Fishmans.


----------



## cardinal

Ibanez Rules says the RG7PWTFBBQ (fade black RG premium with stainless frets) is coming to the US, $1499 MAP. Hate that bridge but can't say I'm not interested in that guitar.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Glad that one is making it to the US. Pricey, but damn is it gorgeous.


----------



## lucidguitar

Yeah, was definitely hoping for a little more out of today's reveals but it's ok. I've got options already to buy this year from the earlier leaked stuff. 

But on a side note, if anyone actually gets there hands on one or the new Premiums (particularly the fixed bridge 7 string) please let us know if they have gotten the necks any closer to the Prestige feel, shape, and profile (and I know those can all be taken to mean the same thing but I'm just trying to be as specific as possible).


----------



## robski92

Just saw on instagram that JB from August Burns Red is getting a sig based off his green RGA121. I can't post a picture right now but I'm excited for another RGA! It also has the Gibralter Plus bridge!

Edit: just kidding, it has the gibralter 2. I'm blind.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Looks like Zzounds will be stocking that Premium 7 string RG as well.

http://www.zzounds.com/item--IBARG7PCMLTD


----------



## kevdes93

Nice, good for JB. He's certainly been with ibanez long enough and more RGAs are always good


----------



## cwhitey2

kevdes93 said:


> Nice, good for JB. He's certainly been with ibanez long enough and more RGAs are always good



WOW finally!

Good for him!


----------



## Leviathus

cardinal said:


> No new MIJ UV  but still a cool line up.



Yeah i was hoping for that too.


----------



## Tree

Blood Tempest said:


> Looks like Zzounds will be stocking that Premium 7 string RG as well.
> 
> http://www.zzounds.com/item--IBARG7PCMLTD



Yikes! Ive been eyeballing that one, but I don't know if I'm down to pay 1.6k for a premium.


----------



## PunchLine

There are some awesome looking guitars in the Ibanez booth this year!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

kevdes93 said:


> Nice, good for JB. He's certainly been with ibanez long enough and more RGAs are always good


MY WALLET IS READY!


----------



## Miek

nice. that's the old rga carve. i was wondering if they'd be willing to do that for artists.


----------



## robski92

I was hoping it would have the old bridge as well, but I've found that bridge to be comfy as well!


----------



## bostjan

The deep forest burst flat finish looks cool. I wonder if I could get the RGIM7 and then have a neck made that makes more sense- better perpendicular fret, longer scale on the long end, no more extra fretboard triangle...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That JB sig. 

EDIT: Why does the cheaper PSM10 look cooler than the more expensive PS40?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine




----------



## JoeyBTL

This really seems like a great year for the Prestige line. I don't get it though, they put stainless steel frets on Premium models, they put them on that J-custom, but not on a bunch of Prestiges. What's gives?


----------



## Jake

FINALLY A SIG FOR JB


Christ I don't need any Ibanez stuff....but well I said if they ever did it I would buy it...so here I am.


----------



## Hollowway

the new Tosin sig! Anyone got any more details? And man, that body is tiny! I actually like it, knowing how diminutive it is.


----------



## cardinal

Tosin sig is awesome. I don't play 8 strings but I want that.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

I really hope that the JB Brubaker sig is a Prestige like the original RGA121 model and not a Premium.


----------



## Jake

Emperor Guillotine said:


> I really hope that the JB Brubaker sig is a Prestige like the original RGA121 model and not a Premium.



My wallet wants it to be a premium (because I have an RGA321 so its fine ) and because I don't hate the premiums that much

I can't make out that price but it looks like $1199 but maybe $1999

Need answers


----------



## Djentlyman

That Tosin sig looks really nice.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Emperor Guillotine said:


> I really hope that the JB Brubaker sig is a Prestige like the original RGA121 model and not a Premium.



There was an Ishibashi Music runthrough of the Ibby lineup, and it's indeed a Premium judging by the price. $1199 MSRP.

EDIT: I actually take it back... might not be a Premium. Might be a Standard.


----------



## Jake

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> There was an Ishibashi Music runthrough of the Ibby lineup, and it's indeed a Premium. $1999 MSRP.



*$1199 Wow I'm surprised I guessed it correctly


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah I meant to put $1199 but I ....ed up. Fixed it with an edit. 

And on top of that, i's probably just a standard sig model like the PS100 or the STM. Not a Premium. 

So the bonus is that you're actually paying Indo prices for an Indo guitar?


----------



## Jake

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah I meant to put $1199 but I ....ed up. Fixed it with an edit.
> 
> And on top of that, i's probably just a standard sig model like the PS100 or the STM. Not a Premium.
> 
> So the bonus is that you're actually paying Indo prices for an Indo guitar?



Works for me 

I'm going to end up with one. Hell I've been watching ABR play since they played in firehalls and barns around here and now I work with JB's wife 
so yeah 

Been a fan for over 10 years gonna commit to it


----------



## Leviathus

I'll never understand the appeal of the new Tosin prototype, the TAM100 was amazing but this thing is Buh-Tugly.


----------



## A-Branger

kevdes93 said:


> Nice, good for JB. He's certainly been with ibanez long enough and more RGAs are always good



I have no idea who he is so sorry in advance 

is that a new signature or like a LACS show thing?

aslo why him? and that guitar?

I much have preffered something like this guy







I know I know each artist at their own, everyones taste is different blah blah.


----------



## Dabo Fett

Oh I wish they made a Luke Hoskins sig, either one is but in a heart beat


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

A-Branger said:


> I have no idea who he is so sorry in advance
> 
> is that a new signature or like a LACS show thing?
> 
> aslo why him? and that guitar?



JB Brubaker of August Burns Red.

Why him?

Because why not? 

Dude's used RGAs for almost 10 years now.


----------



## ampjunkie

The bottom part of the Abasi Sig reminds me of a Strandberg. Not a fan of the top part -- looks too big and far up the neck.


----------



## A-Branger

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> JB Brubaker of August Burns Red.
> 
> Why him?
> 
> Because why not?
> 
> Dude's used RGAs for almost 10 years now.



fair enough, I just google him and his band, and I can see why I havent heard of it, not my cup of tea at all   




there is a trans white RGA Iron label.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> JB Brubaker of August Burns Red.
> 
> Why him?
> 
> Because why not?
> 
> Dude's used RGAs for almost 10 years now.



He's beed doing the hard yards for a while, it's about damn time if you ask me.

Now all of you plebs who've been crying for a JB sig all these years better bloody buy this guitar! 



Also, Satch getting a sustainiac, both a resounding YES and


----------



## jl-austin

my wallet is safe. The only thing that is interesting is the iron label RGA.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

A-Branger said:


> I have no idea who he is so sorry in advance
> 
> is that a new signature or like a LACS show thing?
> 
> aslo why him? and that guitar?
> 
> I much have preffered something like this guy


Like the guys previously said, JB has been a notably talented guitarist in the metalcore scene for over a decade as a member of August Burns Red. The dude has mad chops compared to many of the metalcore chugsters nowadays. Also, he has been playing an easily recognizable green/white LACS RGA121 (that this new sig model is based off of) for the better part of a decade.

It's a sig model. So those of us in the market don't get a say in the specs.


----------



## knet370

any more info on that white transparent rga model? price on that thing?


----------



## Hollowway

Yeah, that trans white is cool. I want to see more stuff in 8s (personally) but it does look like there are a couple of things.


----------



## Forkface

it doesnt peak my interest, but im genuinely happy for JB. He's been religiously playing RGAs for the longest time, and he always seemed to be 100% happy with them.

if anybody deserves a sig, its him definitely.


----------



## A-Branger

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Like the guys previously said, JB has been a notably talented guitarist in the metalcore scene for over a decade as a member of August Burns Red. The dude has mad chops compared to many of the metalcore chugsters nowadays. Also, he has been playing an easily recognizable green/white LACS RGA121 (that this new sig model is based off of) for the better part of a decade.
> 
> It's a sig model. So those of us in the market don't get a say in the specs.



awesome, like I said Ive never heard of him of his band before, so no idea on the "why" part of him, not hating on him, just were curious 

not my cup of tea both the band and the guitar. But seems to be like an iconic guitar/color of him so fans would love it



in other news Im starting a new GAS for that PaulS silver sparkle iceman. I lvoe that shape, I have the STM-1. And the whole ebony, sparkle, black back, white binding, chrome, its all too good to be true. Except for the Gibson scale and the 22 frets  I didnt like it much on my previous LTD EC256


----------



## Forkface

A-Branger said:


> awesome, like I said Ive never heard of him of his band before, so no idea on the "why" part of him, not hating on him, just were curious
> 
> not my cup of tea both the band and the guitar. But seems to be like an iconic guitar/color of him so fans would love it



i do think ibanez missed the timeline a little bit. I have this feeling that 6-7ish years ago they woulda sold millions of these guitars, when the whole metalcore genre was at the peak of the hype.
Constellations is up to this day one of my favorite albums.


----------



## Dooky

JoeyBTL said:


> This really seems like a great year for the Prestige line. I don't get it though, they put stainless steel frets on Premium models, they put them on that J-custom, but not on a bunch of Prestiges. What's gives?



My only guess is that the prestige guitars are remaining traditional to what the RG series has mostly always been (with the exception of some neck construction upgrades over the past few years). I've heard some people say they really don't like the feel of stainless steel frets when bending etc - which makes me think Ibanez are wanting the prestige to stay true to its roots.


----------



## cardinal

Problem with loading up features on the Prestige is price. The J Custom is $4k MAP. The Uppercuts are pricey too, though some of that is the pickups.


----------



## MSUspartans777

Emperor Guillotine said:


>



I've seen pictures everywhere from namm but no concrete information. 

Price point? Release date? Specs?!?! PLEASE!


----------



## A-Branger

MSUspartans777 said:


> I've seen pictures everywhere from namm but no concrete information.
> 
> Price point? Release date? Specs?!?! PLEASE!



there is none as Ibanez still hasnt done it either (I guess), they are waiting for something.

If you see in the photo its the only guitar that doesnt comes with a price tag, plus is still not on the website yet

I recon they still are waiting for confirmation fo a couple of details, either the fishman pickups transitions, or maybe a last minute spec change?, who knows. But at least they put the prototype up

I still like the grey/white/gold one better


----------



## Siggevaio

Dooky said:


> My only guess is that the prestige guitars are remaining traditional to what the RG series has mostly always been (with the exception of some neck construction upgrades over the past few years). I've heard some people say they really don't like the feel of stainless steel frets when bending etc - which makes me think Ibanez are wanting the prestige to stay true to its roots.



But instead of releasing ten (yes I'm exaggerating) different colors of the RG652 maybe they could branch out a little on at least one of them.


----------



## Possessed

I need one of this!!!!


----------



## olejason

I'll never understand why they put such terrible cheap looking rosewood fingerboards on everything. The Tosin guitar would look so much better with ebony or maple.


----------



## MSUspartans777

olejason said:


> I'll never understand why they put such terrible cheap looking rosewood fingerboards on everything. The Tosin guitar would look so much better with ebony or maple.



I agree. Ebony on the Tosin model would look so badass


----------



## endmysuffering

Emperor Guillotine said:


>



I really want this particular polished piece of driftwood, gas begins.


----------



## 77zark77

That Abasi model is THE real 2017 Novelty (please note the big N)

I was pleased to think that my only 2017 GAS is the PGMM31 but now.....


----------



## Hollowway

olejason said:


> I'll never understand why they put such terrible cheap looking rosewood fingerboards on everything. The Tosin guitar would look so much better with ebony or maple.



Agreed. It is the one thing keeping me from ordering so many Ibbys. It's not just the rosewood itself. It's that they don't pair it with a finish that matches the brown of the rosewood. Dark brown does match some colors. Black is not one of them. Nor is white. Or blue. Or red. But orange based colors, or creams, or things like that would look good. It just clashes way too much. At least they didn't use MOP center dots on the FB on this. I probably would have lost my .... if they had.


----------



## 77zark77

Hollowway said:


> Agreed. It is the one thing keeping me from ordering so many Ibbys. It's not just the rosewood itself. It's that they don't pair it with a finish that matches the brown of the rosewood. Dark brown does match some colors. Black is not one of them. Nor is white. Or blue. Or red. But orange based colors, or creams, or things like that would look good. It just clashes way too much. At least they didn't use MOP center dots on the FB on this. I probably would have lost my .... if they had.



Agree and would like to see some dyed fretboards
Usually mapple+color+varnish, why not doing something similar with cheap/clear rosewood ? 

Mapple with a blue, purple or slightly green transparent finish 
Clear rosewood with red or purple coloration ?


----------



## steinny

A-Branger said:


> there is none as Ibanez still hasnt done it either (I guess), they are waiting for something.
> 
> If you see in the photo its the only guitar that doesnt comes with a price tag, plus is still not on the website yet
> 
> I recon they still are waiting for confirmation fo a couple of details, either the fishman pickups transitions, or maybe a last minute spec change?, who knows. But at least they put the prototype up
> 
> I still like the grey/white/gold one better



Ibanez has a tendency to show signature models at NAMM that never go into production -- see, for example, the 6-string Thundercat bass which Ibanez has been trotting out for years at tradeshows but is apparently never going into production.


----------



## bostjan

77zark77 said:


> Agree and would like to see some tainted fretboards
> Usually mapple+color+varnish, why not doing something similar with cheap/clear rosewood ?
> 
> Mapple with a blue, purple or slightly green transparent finish
> Clear rosewood with red or purple stain ?



I think the word you want is "Stained," not tainted, unless you are more metal than I estimated. 

EDIT: NVM, I see you fixed it.


----------



## MSUspartans777

steinny said:


> Ibanez has a tendency to show signature models at NAMM that never go into production -- see, for example, the 6-string Thundercat bass which Ibanez has been trotting out for years at tradeshows but is apparently never going into production.



Well let's keep our fingers crossed that Tosin's model makes it into production or at least a limited run.


----------



## Jzbass25

I ageee that cheap looking rosewood sucks but that tosin fretboard looks kind of like the premiums with a winger board. Also, I agree that I would like a prestige with stainless steel frets, the tremolo makes me not want to buy any premium and I prefer the prestige neck/radius.


----------



## dirtool

I cum a bit


----------



## MikeH

Dammit, that JB dog looks amazing. Hoping for a sub-$1500 price, and I might have to snag one.


----------



## vranye

what's happening with tosin abasi model? They put his previous models to "past models" section on ibanez.com. so what now, he doesn't have officieal model until they will not realize new prototipe?


----------



## Zalbu

dirtool said:


> I cum a bit



Pretty sad when Ibanez manages to build more hype for their Premiums than the Prestiges, but it's working at least. I'd really want to give one of the Premiums a try, especially now when they're hiking up the prices on the Prestiges. Seems like they're using the Premium line as a platform for experimenting to see what makes it into the Prestige line. 

Main problem is the Edge Zero bridges though. Is there a reason for why Ibanez keeps using them instead of the Edge and lo pro Edge? Are the Zeros really that much cheaper to warrant using them over the regular models?


----------



## odibrom

vranye said:


> what's happening with tosin abasi model? They put his previous models to "past models" section on ibanez.com. so what now, he doesn't have officieal model until they will not realize new prototipe?



Tosin's model is late for the release probably due to his last minute pickup brand change and eventually some small details that might need to be solved first... so they say...


----------



## Tree

Ooooo, that purple space burst S is calling my name!


----------



## kylendm

MikeH said:


> Dammit, that JB dog looks amazing. Hoping for a sub-$1500 price, and I might have to snag one.



The MSRP in this video (2:25) shows it being $1200 so looks like you're in luck.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Since that's MSRP it's probably much cheaper as well.


----------



## Xaios

Zalbu said:


> Are the Zeros really that much cheaper to warrant using them over the regular models?



Probably. Gotta remember that the Edge Zero is Ibby-made (IIRC), while the Edge Pro is sourced from Gotoh.


----------



## Leviathus

Gonna be hard not to pull the trigger on the PGM mikro after a few drinks in the near future. $200, i doubt i'd regret it.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Zalbu said:


> Main problem is the Edge Zero bridges though. Is there a reason for why Ibanez keeps using them instead of the Edge and lo pro Edge? Are the Zeros really that much cheaper to warrant using them over the regular models?



Probably a combination of both that and the fact that there are people like myself that actually prefer the Edge Zero line. I love just about anything that involves the ZPS variants, I think they're great.

Not to fault the Lo-Pro or any of the OG Edge bridges, my style of (limited) trem use just more lines up with the Edge Zero family.

Could also be product distinction as well, reserve the legit Edge series for the high end Prestiges, the Edge Zero for the others. I'm sure the reason they're pushing them so hard is because the profit margins on the Premiums are just killin' it, so they could probably afford to put Edges in them if they wanted to.


----------



## A-Branger

steinny said:


> Ibanez has a tendency to show signature models at NAMM that never go into production -- see, for example, the 6-string Thundercat bass which Ibanez has been trotting out for years at tradeshows but is apparently never going into production.



no idea why is not on the website, but here it is with price tag, "new for 2017" tag and everything








looks cool, but for a bass I still think this is way too impractical to play


----------



## Forkface

that white frost rga looks ace.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

Zalbu said:


> Pretty sad when Ibanez manages to build more hype for their Premiums than the Prestiges, but it's working at least. I'd really want to give one of the Premiums a try, especially now when they're hiking up the prices on the Prestiges. Seems like they're using the Premium line as a platform for experimenting to see what makes it into the Prestige line.
> 
> Main problem is the Edge Zero bridges though. Is there a reason for why Ibanez keeps using them instead of the Edge and lo pro Edge? Are the Zeros really that much cheaper to warrant using them over the regular models?



The ZR/Edge Zero family is mostly manufactured in china, while the Edge family is manufactured in Japan. Notable exception: the ball bearings in ZRs are made in Japan, because the tolerance has to be Tuco Salamanca tight.


----------



## MikeH

kylendm said:


> The MSRP in this video (2:25) shows it being $1200 so looks like you're in luck.




Now to develop a story for my wife.


----------



## Hollowway

A-Branger said:


> no idea why is not on the website, but here it is with price tag, "new for 2017" tag and everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks cool, but for a bass I still think this is way too impractical to play



Why, yes, I _would_ like to buy that and convert it to the hollowbody 8 string I've always wanted. But since I have no woodworking skills, I cannot. :sadergplayeremoji:


----------



## Valco

Does anyone know if there's a chance that the Apex200 will return to the shops this year? I can see it was on the Ibanez wall with a price. 

I've been looking for one to try for a while. 

Maybe the rosewood situation has stopped it from appearing?


----------



## cardinal

Valco said:


> Does anyone know if there's a chance that the Apex200 will return to the shops this year? I can see it was on the Ibanez wall with a price.
> 
> I've been looking for one to try for a while.
> 
> Maybe the rosewood situation has stopped it from appearing?



I'm told it's available but few dealers keep them in stock because sales are slow. I REALLY like the Apex200 specs and look. Haven't been able to pull the trigger because the price just seems awfully high, but it looks great.


----------



## A-Branger

Valco said:


> Does anyone know if there's a chance that the Apex200 will return to the shops this year? I can see it was on the Ibanez wall with a price.
> 
> I've been looking for one to try for a while.
> 
> Maybe the rosewood situation has stopped it from appearing?



if you look to any youtube video walktrouhg (there a link up here), it shows the two Munky models, so I woudl say yes, is still being made




Hollowway said:


> Why, yes, I _would_ like to buy that and convert it to the hollowbody 8 string I've always wanted. But since I have no woodworking skills, I cannot. :sadergplayeremoji:



well if you could read that price tag (Im guessing something like 3K or 5. I dont know, but its a big number..... you could just grab that money and take it to a luthier to build you one


----------



## eightsixboy

Anyone got any proper pics from namm? No one has put up any closeup shots of the new premiums. Keen to see how the fretwork is on them .


----------



## Lorcan Ward

eightsixboy said:


> Anyone got any proper pics from namm? No one has put up any closeup shots of the new premiums. Keen to see how the fretwork is on them .



Most of their NAMM guitars are touched up by the LACS shop so they aren't really a realistic representation.


----------



## Guamskyy

Stoked for that lefty prestige RG!


----------



## eightsixboy

Lorcan Ward said:


> Most of their NAMM guitars are touched up by the LACS shop so they aren't really a realistic representation.





It's funny you say that as I was looking at this pic and you can still see the same old tooling marks on the fretboard edge all the premiums have, you'd think they would at least et the Namm ones spot on. 




gif uploader


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

eightsixboy said:


> It's funny you say that as I was looking at this pic and you can still see the same old tooling marks on the fretboard edge all the premiums have, you'd think they would at least et the Namm ones spot on.



At least they're not bull....ting anyone with this one


----------



## cardinal

A-Branger said:


> no idea why is not on the website, but here it is with price tag, "new for 2017" tag and everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks cool, but for a bass I still think this is way too impractical to play



Price tag is $9,333...


----------



## A-Branger

cardinal said:


> Price tag is $9,333...





I knows hes a great bass player and he would play the crap out of that bass. For me that bass is the most impractical um-playable thing ibanez has released, and to pay THAT much for it woow. For that kind of cash Im better off designing a bass for my personal specs with a great luthier and prob still have some money left for a guitar build too


I completely understand the required build process for that bass, and I could understand why cost that much to be made, specially in jap highest luthier blah blah. But again for that kind of cash to be trown at a someones else build rather than get yourself your own.... I dont understand why Ibanez keeps doing this kinds of stuff

yes, I know about the fanboys. but again, this kinds of stuff makes more harm. The price is far too high for normal fans to get one, and specially for non-fans of the artist. The price is far too high to not consider to get yourself a fully custom build with extra cash to spare, or to at least have the same with your personal touch. So then the bass doesnt sell, and then go into the "fans dont buy stuff, so we dont build them anymore" even with him or other future artist.

big brands like Ibanez with the sig gear is so can people obtain the same instrument at a reasonable price. If not then why you have a big company and production line for? if Im better off getting a full custom build with a cheaper price and better quality.


----------



## Zalbu

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Probably a combination of both that and the fact that there are people like myself that actually prefer the Edge Zero line. I love just about anything that involves the ZPS variants, I think they're great.
> 
> Not to fault the Lo-Pro or any of the OG Edge bridges, my style of (limited) trem use just more lines up with the Edge Zero family.
> 
> Could also be product distinction as well, reserve the legit Edge series for the high end Prestiges, the Edge Zero for the others. I'm sure the reason they're pushing them so hard is because the profit margins on the Premiums are just killin' it, so they could probably afford to put Edges in them if they wanted to.


The ZPS is pretty neat, I have it in my 1570Z but my main gripe with them is that you can't install Tremolnos in them without having to do a bunch of mods, so for me who wants Ibby HSHs with hardtails then I'm basically limited to the legit Edge trems that I can Tremolno when I want to change tunings and stuff without all the hassle that comes with a trem.

Feels like I post about this at least once a day, but it's so frustrating since Ibanez is one of the few manufacturers who are commited to making HSH guitars in a reasonable price range.


----------



## eightsixboy

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> At least they're not bull....ting anyone with this one




Yea I guess you could see it that way haha, why make out like they will be perfect. 


From a non Ibanez biased consumer though, looking at all things equal you can get a Chapman which is made in Korea with stainless frets and ebony board for almost 1/2 the price or a KM series schecter with perfect stainless fretwork 99% of the time for less cash as well, I do wonder about the price/feature ratio of these premiums. 


If the fretwork/fit finish/QC whatever you want to call it was near on perfect 9 times out of 10 I'd buy one, but if they can't even get the Namm ones spot on I have zero hope for the mass produced ones.


----------



## Black_Sheep

Apparently they had the DCM100 RGD (Dino Cazares signature 7) at NAMM, does that mean they are going to continue making it? maybe not as a limited edition?


----------



## cardinal

^ yeah, I believe that it's now a regular production guitar.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Zalbu said:


> Feels like I post about this at least once a day, but it's so frustrating since Ibanez is one of the few manufacturers who are commited to making HSH guitars in a reasonable price range.



I'm after a Prestige line HH configured hardtail (Tight-End equipped would be the dream) S-series 
Leaving me with....the S5521. 
Ibanez does like their trems and their HSH setups but the playability of their stuff just makes dealing with the little things here and there that irritate me worth it. 
Still though, it _does_ get frustrating when you're looking at picking up a new guitar....


----------



## ASoC

Ordacleaphobia said:


> I'm after a Prestige line HH configured hardtail (Tight-End equipped would be the dream) S-series
> Leaving me with....the S5521.
> Ibanez does like their trems and their HSH setups but the playability of their stuff just makes dealing with the little things here and there that irritate me worth it.
> Still though, it _does_ get frustrating when you're looking at picking up a new guitar....



Hey buddy... S652Q






Not a tight end, but still pretty cool.


----------



## Miek

i got one of the older ones with gold hardware and it whips ass


----------



## jwade

Black_Sheep said:


> Apparently they had the DCM100 RGD (Dino Cazares signature 7) at NAMM, does that mean they are going to continue making it? maybe not as a limited edition?





cardinal said:


> ^ yeah, I believe that it's now a regular production guitar.



Oh man that's exciting! I've been thinking about getting one, hoped I hadn't missed them fully.


----------



## Black_Sheep

cardinal said:


> ^ yeah, I believe that it's now a regular production guitar.



How sure is this info?


----------



## cardinal

^ lots of places still list it for sale. I was told it was part of regular production some time ago. I bought one when I thought it was limited to 100 or whatever, but it was significantly flawed (crack by a trem post) and the replacement had very poor fretwork. By the time I was finished pulling my hair out over that, I just decided to be done with the whole thing, but I was told that getting yet another replacement wasn't an issue because it was just production now.


----------



## jwade

The fact that I'm in Canada may change things, the nearest Long and McQuade doesn't even have it in their system. We'll see though. It seems like a good sign that it was at this NAMM, hopefully I don't have to order one from the US and take a massive hit.


----------



## PBGas

jwade said:


> The fact that I'm in Canada may change things, the nearest Long and McQuade doesn't even have it in their system. We'll see though. It seems like a good sign that it was at this NAMM, hopefully I don't have to order one from the US and take a massive hit.



I checked with my bud Mike @ Efkay who distributes Ibanez for Canada and there was no immediate due date for when they would be getting them again. This was back in October when I spoke to him. Usually that means that they won't be bringing any more in.


----------



## jwade

Yeah I had one of my local stores look into it. Special order, available but not in stock. 4-6 month window for ordering. $300 more than it would be (even with shipping) to order from the U.S


----------



## Santuzzo

I saw the RG7PCMLTD Premium (this is the one with the maple fretboard and the Edge Zero II trem) at some European dealers priced at 1400,- Euro.
Not exactly what I would call inexpensive, but the features it offers sure are high-end, so maybe the price is ok. What do you guys think?


----------



## trem licking

If aesthetics is more important to you than quality (fit/finish), then I guess it isn't a bad deal. The problem with it is that it's priced into prestige territory, and quality on the prestige is pretty much guaranteed. If you do get it, inspect it over very thoroughly the first few days you have it ensure you can live with whatever flaws it has


----------



## big_aug

Those new RG premiums are some gorgeous looking guitars that's for sure.


----------



## cardinal

Ikebe has some IRL pics of that black-fade Premium. IMHO it's not well executed. For a guitar sold more on looks and features at the (potential) expense of quality, seems like it would have been a good idea to actually make it look good.


----------



## big_aug

cardinal said:


> Ikebe has some IRL pics of that black-fade Premium. IMHO it's not well executed. For a guitar sold more on looks and features at the (potential) expense of quality, seems like it would have been a good idea to actually make it look good.




So much talk about lack of quality on the Premiums. I had a three or four. All of them were great guitars. I'm sorry, but even the most expensive "quality" instruments can and do have flaws in them. 

Unfortunately, $1000-1500 is Korean/Indonesian territory for pretty much every manufacturer now. You have to get close to the $1750+ range before there is anything MIJ/MIA that isn't run of the mill standard stuff (ie Gibson Explorer T or basic Prestige line). If you want anything kind of cool, it's pretty much $1750+ unless you go with Korean or Indonesian.

ESP, Ibanez, Gibson, Jackson are all using similar pricing structures from what I've looked at. LTD stuff goes up to about $1200. Epiphone stuff is close to $1000. Gibson basic models start in that $1000-$1500 range. These Ibanez premiums seem pretty good for what you're getting vs the competition. 

With a good discount from a big retailer you could come it at around $1000 which is very good vs what you're getting for $1000 from other places.

I've almost talked myself into one


----------



## Swyse

big_aug said:


> Gibson basic models start in that $1000-$1500 range.




Gibson has actually stepped up their basic model pricing game, the new american made Gibson M2 is $399.

https://www.amazon.com/Gibson-USA-Electric-Guitar-Exclusive/dp/B01LRWJPR8


----------



## Zeriton

Looked at some of the 2017 [Premium] models today. Definitely look like a high quality coming out of there. No dodgy fret-ends or marks on the fingerboards. Definitely looking forward to trying the RG1027 when they get one in stock!


----------



## Sebastian

Black_Sheep said:


> How sure is this info?



Last thing I heard about the DCM100 model, is that they made only 100 and it's not a regular production model


----------



## cyril v

Damn. Did they change the Premium font to make it look like Prestige or something?

I swear I was about to drop some cash on a pre-order this morning after seeing the 1070PBZ; until I realized it wasn't actually a Prestige... now I'm a bit hesitant as I've never actually tried any of the Premium models. 

None of the RG6 Models look nearly as nice. That neck, the binding *drool*


----------



## nistley

cyril v said:


> Damn. Did they change the Premium font to make it look like Prestige or something?
> 
> I swear I was about to drop some cash on a pre-order this morning after seeing the 1070PBZ; until I realized it wasn't actually a Prestige... now I'm a bit hesitant as I've never actually tried any of the Premium models.
> 
> None of the RG6 Models look nearly as nice. That neck, the binding *drool*



Aand it's got SS frets! Good thing it has the middle pickup, which I don't like, otherwise I would be prtty hard to resist


----------



## Lemonbaby

big_aug said:


> So much talk about lack of quality on the Premiums. I had a three or four. All of them were great guitars. I'm sorry, but even the most expensive "quality" instruments can and do have flaws in them.


I'm also a little surprised by all the bashing. Owned two Premiums and those were great guitars for the price paid. Just take a look around and you'll see 2000 USD instruments with open fret ends, nickel frets, unrouted cavity covers, orange peel clear coat... you name it.


----------



## cyril v

nistley said:


> Aand it's got SS frets! Good thing it has *the middle pickup, which I don't like*, otherwise I would be prtty hard to resist



Same here, lol. I was about to become a changed man though.


----------



## A-Branger

I came across a pic in Instagram of a prototype for one of the guys of Poliphia 

is was a some kind of RG shape with rounded horns and a whole new neck heel, light blue pearl finish with rosewood neck/fingerboard/headstock. Chrome hardware and a more traditional tremolo.

looked amazing but with the new CITIES regulations why the whole rosewood neck?

also sorry I dont have link, I saw it on my phone as a "photos you might like" so cant really tag or link the pic. I dont even remember the guys instagram lol


----------



## Lorcan Ward

A-Branger said:


> looked amazing but with the new CITIES regulations why the whole rosewood neck?



The guitar would have been started months ago and all Ibanez needs is the paperwork for the rosewood to prove its origin which I'm sure they have. The CITES situation is still up in the air at the moment but it has the potential to cause serious harm to the guitar industry.


----------



## cardinal

I easily could be wrong, but the grain doesn't look like rosewood. I thought it looked like roasted maple.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

A-Branger said:


> I knows hes a great bass player and he would play the crap out of that bass. For me that bass is the most impractical um-playable thing ibanez has released, and to pay THAT much for it woow. For that kind of cash Im better off designing a bass for my personal specs with a great luthier and prob still have some money left for a guitar build too
> 
> 
> I completely understand the required build process for that bass, and I could understand why cost that much to be made, specially in jap highest luthier blah blah. But again for that kind of cash to be trown at a someones else build rather than get yourself your own.... I dont understand why Ibanez keeps doing this kinds of stuff
> 
> yes, I know about the fanboys. but again, this kinds of stuff makes more harm. The price is far too high for normal fans to get one, and specially for non-fans of the artist. The price is far too high to not consider to get yourself a fully custom build with extra cash to spare, or to at least have the same with your personal touch. So then the bass doesnt sell, and then go into the "fans dont buy stuff, so we dont build them anymore" even with him or other future artist.
> 
> big brands like Ibanez with the sig gear is so can people obtain the same instrument at a reasonable price. If not then why you have a big company and production line for? if Im better off getting a full custom build with a cheaper price and better quality.



Counterpoint: the runaway success of the near equally expensive M8M.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

The documentation costs the same, whether it's just the fretboard, or the whole neck, that's why.


----------



## A-Branger

Lorcan Ward said:


> The guitar would have been started months ago and all Ibanez needs is the paperwork for the rosewood to prove its origin which I'm sure they have. The CITES situation is still up in the air at the moment but it has the potential to cause serious harm to the guitar industry.



yeah maybe was an old project, but he post it as a "prototype guitar" meaning he could be getting a signature. IF it was a normal LACS then fine go nuts, but for a potential signature line that rosewood neck would be a pretty hard request for a production model to be released I think



cardinal said:


> I easily could be wrong, but the grain doesn't look like rosewood. I thought it looked like roasted maple.



for a moment I though it could be wenge, but didnt have that two tone brown stripes. Didnt though about roasted mapple as the color is pretty dark brown like rosewood, the roasted mapples I have seen like the JP15s are lighter in color



MaxOfMetal said:


> Counterpoint: the runaway success of the near equally expensive M8M.


yeah true that, I forgot about that one and the Tosin sig too. But at least I see those as a way more playable guitars than that bass tho. But yeah you are right, I guess ppl would pay $ for that



Petar Bogdanov said:


> The documentation costs the same, whether it's just the fretboard, or the whole neck, that's why.



didnt knew that part, that might be it


----------



## cardinal

Roasted maple can get very dark brown. That's the only way it was available at first. They've been trying to get the same physical effect with less "browning" because a lot of folks didn't want such a dark neck. But I had an Anderson Drop Top 7 with a roasted maple neck that was very dark brown. Looked just like these Ibanez prototype necks.


----------



## A-Branger

cardinal said:


> Roasted maple can get very dark brown. That's the only way it was available at first. They've been trying to get the same physical effect with less "browning" because a lot of folks didn't want such a dark neck. But I had an Anderson Drop Top 7 with a roasted maple neck that was very dark brown. Looked just like these Ibanez prototype necks.



interesting, idnt knew you could get that dark shade of brown with mapple, as the only guitars I have seen with roasted necks/fretboards are more lighter in color with a different hue of brown.

Seems roasted mapple can be the answer to rosewood with the new regulations then


----------



## rewihendrix

Lorcan Ward said:


> The guitar would have been started months ago and all Ibanez needs is the paperwork for the rosewood to prove its origin which I'm sure they have. The CITES situation is still up in the air at the moment but *it has the potential to cause serious harm to the guitar industry.*



errr...maybe.

There are hundreds of suitable woods for fretboards, plenty of composites, and plenty of synthetics.

If you mean the marketing might suffer because companies might be less convincing when the new options offer "superb snap and tonal response!!!11!!" or whatever and it's the same .... we've heard then yeah...maybe.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Finding replacement woods isn't a problem or marketing them since there already is so much negativity towards rosewood boards anyway.

Its all speculation so far but these new laws could mean big trouble for anyone trying to ship a guitar that has rosewood or any of the other woods listed. Or buying from an overseas seller because it could get stuck in customs when there is no paperwork. Everyone is just waiting to see how it plays out over the next few months.


----------



## jerm

New UK/Asia Prestige 7 model:

http://www.ibanez.com/products/eg_d...3&cat_id=1&series_id=1&data_id=396&color=CL01


----------



## rewihendrix

Lorcan Ward said:


> Finding replacement woods isn't a problem or marketing them since there already is so much negativity towards rosewood boards anyway.
> 
> Its all speculation so far but these new laws could mean big trouble for anyone trying to ship a guitar that has rosewood or any of the other woods listed. Or buying from an overseas seller because it could get stuck in customs when there is no paperwork. Everyone is just waiting to see how it plays out over the next few months.



Ah ok I see what you're saying


----------



## cardinal

jerm said:


> New UK/Asia Prestige 7 model:
> 
> http://www.ibanez.com/products/eg_d...3&cat_id=1&series_id=1&data_id=396&color=CL01



I think Killerburst is offering some of those for the US. Check out the plastic binding around the top. That means it's just a thin veneer. Blah.


----------



## Tree

cardinal said:


> I think Killerburst is offering some of those for the US. Check out the plastic binding around the top. That means it's just a thin veneer. Blah.



Still looks pretty good! I'm all for more variety in their Prestige 7 line.


----------



## narad

cardinal said:


> I think Killerburst is offering some of those for the US. Check out the plastic binding around the top. That means it's just a thin veneer. Blah.



It's prestige line - they're all going to be pretty thin these days.


----------



## cyril v

.... it. I'm weak.

Pre-ordered the Cerulean Blue Burst.


----------



## Leviathus

jerm said:


> New UK/Asia Prestige 7 model:
> 
> http://www.ibanez.com/products/eg_d...3&cat_id=1&series_id=1&data_id=396&color=CL01



This is ballin, why no US?!?!?!


----------



## A-Branger

cardinal said:


> I think Killerburst is offering some of those for the US. Check out the plastic binding around the top. That means it's just a thin veneer. Blah.



and whats the problem?

unless you want a wood binding look, which I would say fair enough

but I have seen (and own) guitars with wood veneers with deep "3D" grain on them with lots of movement

just because its a veneer it doesnt mean it would look like a photo print.


And if its because the tone wood debate about how having a x" tick mapple top adds more "blah" to the tone, well thats up to you to believe  

but I do agree that being a "prestige" it should be a proper top

just remember they are Ibanez, they are always going to get that one spec wrong for you, always


----------



## Santuzzo

Is that binding not a natural wood-binding?

Either way, that guitar looks absolutely gorgeous to me....
Now I'm torn between that and the Premium7 ....


----------



## JamesGrote

Here's another new JP market Premium RG7 that I haven't seen yet. This looks nice! I'm loving these new RG7 choices.







http://www.ibanez.co.jp/products/eg...6&cat_id=1&series_id=1&data_id=160&color=CL01


----------



## Hollowway

Yeah, there are a LOT of crazy cool 7s out. I'm usually into 8s, but those 7s are tempting!


----------



## Leviathus

I wonder why Ibanez doesn't do the HSH configuration on some of their prestige RG7s these days, i'd much rather have that.


----------



## s2k9k

cyril v said:


> .... it. I'm weak.
> 
> Pre-ordered the Cerulean Blue Burst.



I'll probably be right behind you


----------



## s2k9k

JamesGrote said:


> Here's another new JP market Premium RG7 that I haven't seen yet. This looks nice! I'm loving these new RG7 choices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ibanez.co.jp/products/eg...6&cat_id=1&series_id=1&data_id=160&color=CL01



This one has been available through Sweetwater for at least the past 6-7 months.


----------



## 77zark77

Just purchased the PGMM31, will let you know how it feels in a few days


----------



## Tr3vor

Leviathus said:


> I wonder why Ibanez doesn't do the HSH configuration on some of their prestige RG7s these days, i'd much rather have that.



Indeed


----------



## Santuzzo

Which would you guys prefer (if you like all the specs on both of them equally):

a Premium with SS frets with an Edge Zero II trem 

or

a Prestige without SS- frets but with a Lo-Pro Edge trem?


----------



## Ludgate

Santuzzo said:


> Which would you guys prefer (if you like all the specs on both of them equally):
> 
> a Premium with SS frets with an Edge Zero II trem
> 
> or
> 
> a Prestige without SS- frets but with a Lo-Pro Edge trem?



The old me would go for the Prestige with a Lo-Pro 9 times out of 10, but SS frets is a real game changer. 

Would probably have to physically A/B them in a store to come to a decision.


----------



## Santuzzo

Ludgate said:


> Would probably have to physically A/B them in a store to come to a decision.



Yes, I completely agree, A/Bing them in a store would definitely be the best option.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Santuzzo said:


> Which would you guys prefer (if you like all the specs on both of them equally):
> 
> a Premium with SS frets with an Edge Zero II trem
> 
> or
> 
> a Prestige without SS- frets but with a Lo-Pro Edge trem?



First world craftsmanship and better materials every time. The better built stock bridge doesn't hurt either. 

In 10+ years when it's time for a refret, go stainless if you must. If you still even have the guitar and want to play it regularly. 

Stainless frets are great and all, but not really a big deal unless you don't maintain your instruments regularly or play professionally/gig and practice daily.


----------



## Ibanezsam4

Santuzzo said:


> Which would you guys prefer (if you like all the specs on both of them equally):
> 
> a Premium with SS frets with an Edge Zero II trem
> 
> or
> 
> a Prestige without SS- frets but with a Lo-Pro Edge trem?



Prestige. if you want slippery slidey frets, clean the fret wire when you change your strings


----------



## Santuzzo

MaxOfMetal said:


> First world craftsmanship and better materials every time. The better built stock bridge doesn't hurt either.
> 
> In 10+ years when it's time for a refret, go stainless if you must. If you still even have the guitar and want to play it regularly.
> 
> Stainless frets are great and all, but not really a big deal unless you don't maintain your instruments regularly or play professionally/gig and practice daily.



Thanks Max,
what you're saying makes perfect sense! 
Ever sine I got my first EBMM JP7 I kinda got obsessed with SS frets, but I have been playing all my Ibby's without any issues for many years and none of them have SS frets.

I have an RG550LTD which I have had for 20+ years, and its Lo-Pro trem still looks as good as new, and I have played that guitar a LOT, and I mean A LOT.
My RG7 Premium which I have had for maybe 4 years now already shows some wear on the surface of its Edge Zero II, and this guitar has not nearly been played as many hours as my RG550. The trem still functions perfectly, just the surface shows wear, no big deal, but I think that does say something about the quality of materials used ....



Ibanezsam4 said:


> Prestige. if you want slippery slidey frets, clean the fret wire when you change your strings



Thank you!


----------



## Ludgate

MaxOfMetal said:


> First world craftsmanship and better materials every time. The better built stock bridge doesn't hurt either.
> 
> In 10+ years when it's time for a refret, go stainless if you must. If you still even have the guitar and want to play it regularly.
> 
> Stainless frets are great and all, but not really a big deal unless you don't maintain your instruments regularly or play professionally/gig and practice daily.





Ibanezsam4 said:


> Prestige. if you want slippery slidey frets, clean the fret wire when you change your strings



I see what y'all are saying and would be inclined to agree, but only if I were buying blind. 

I think we're all aware that buying a Premium can mean getting anything from a gem to a dud, but when they get it right they sure can give any low-end Prestige a run for their money. 

I've got a 15 year-old Prestige with a Lo-Pro that I'll be sending in for a stainless steel refret some time soon, but I'm also not averse to checking out one of the new Premiums in person.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Ludgate said:


> I see what y'all are saying and would be inclined to agree, but only if I were buying blind.



This. I have a PRS SE that so far, has not been beaten by any core series I've touched. Stands to reason that there's a decent number of Premiums out there that are exceptionally well made, all it takes is a couple guys at the Indo factory to have a lot of pride in their work. If I could play the two side by side, that's how I would choose. 

Blind, however, I'd probably just buy the Prestige and then wish there was an Edge Zero in it because I'm weird and love that trem. 

Also, sweet Jesus, it's Max! I was starting to think you'd abandoned us.


----------



## cardinal

Ordacleaphobia said:


> This. I have a PRS SE that so far, has not been beaten by any core series I've touched. Stands to reason that there's a decent number of Premiums out there that are exceptionally well made, all it takes is a couple guys at the Indo factory to have a lot of pride in their work. If I could play the two side by side, that's how I would choose.
> 
> Blind, however, I'd probably just buy the Prestige and then wish there was an Edge Zero in it because I'm weird and love that trem.
> 
> Also, sweet Jesus, it's Max! I was starting to think you'd abandoned us.



This is generally true if you have the time/patients/resources to pick through guitars. For example, the best Strat I've ever played IMHO is a stupid Squier that I have. I've had probably 5 other of them and played who knows how many Strats. Drives me nuts that I like this stupid Squier so much. I'm a label snob and would like to replace it with something fancier, but each time I buy something, the new shiny (and expensive thing) just doesn't stack up. 

So definitely, if you like the look of something and can check it out, you really should. If you're super picky, you might even try buying two or three at the same time and returning all but your favorite.


----------



## Fullmetal123

kevdes93 said:


> Nice, good for JB. He's certainly been with ibanez long enough and more RGAs are always good



Loving this, I happened to notice it's not for sale yet. Anybody see the projected release date for the JB sig? I found an article saying its set for Summer 2017 release but I forgot what website it was on.


----------



## timbucktu123

Fullmetal123 said:


> Loving this, I happened to notice it's not for sale yet. Anybody see the projected release date for the JB sig? I found an article saying its set for Summer 2017 release but I forgot what website it was on.



august is what the dealers were told


----------



## Fullmetal123

timbucktu123 said:


> august is what the dealers were told



Thanks, damn that's awhile from now. Is that Ibanez's normal procedure, showcase guitars at Winter Namm and then release them half a year later? Well at least got time to save up for it until then


----------



## Mathemagician

That's everyone's procedure. NAMM = Not April Maybe May. Maybe being the key word.


----------



## A-Branger

thats because the time it requires for a factory to build and ship the guitars. So they release it at NAMM to get some dealers on board and be able to know the numbers on the first batch of it.

for example, from the facebook group of Ormsby GTR, there is around 6 month waiting period since they open the run till its shipped to them. Not because the factory spends all that time doing them, but because they are building anothers brand guitars, so you have to book a spot in their year schedule. Once your brand comes next in the list, they do them in a couple of weeks.

Ibanez might have the same issue with the factories they use. Same with any brand really. The only smart people I have seen around this issue was PRS last year when they announced the MArk Holcomb sig half way trough the year, but once it was announced it was already available on stores to buy, so they could take advantage of the hype of the announcement. Instead of releasing the guitar at last year winter NAMM and tell people they have to wait 6 month


----------



## timbucktu123

The guitar at namm was a preview

most of the models have already started shipping


----------



## Fullmetal123

timbucktu123 said:


> The guitar at namm was a preview
> 
> most of the models have already started shipping



Yeah that's why I asked. Other models they showcased at Namm are either already available for pre-order or are for sale. It's interesting how a few of them have a much later release date (August?). I'm hoping it's an early spring release like Mathemagician said


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Leviathus said:


> I wonder why Ibanez doesn't do the HSH configuration on some of their prestige RG7s these days, i'd much rather have that.



I don't think we're going to be seeing much HSH love. It's an abysmal seller across the whole product line. The HH setup is cheaper and sells better. 



Fullmetal123 said:


> Thanks, damn that's awhile from now. Is that Ibanez's normal procedure, showcase guitars at Winter Namm and then release them half a year later? Well at least got time to save up for it until then



NAMM is used more as a tool to gauge interest, especially on pricier, niche instruments. They want feedback to determine what volume is worth producing. 

Remember, retailers send reps to these shows, that's the feedback they're looking for.


----------



## eightsixboy

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't think we're going to be seeing much HSH love. It's an abysmal seller across the whole product line. The HH setup is cheaper and sells better.
> 
> 
> 
> NAMM is used more as a tool to gauge interest, especially on pricier, niche instruments. They want feedback to determine what volume is worth producing.
> 
> Remember, retailers send reps to these shows, that's the feedback they're looking for.





Yea I don't really know anyone who really likes the HSH set up, I know I much prefer the HH, the middle pickup is well, kind off useless and is in the way. 


Its weird how places can't get stock far ages yet they still have small numbers available, they are obviously making them in small numbers first and then waiting to see interest? 


I ordered a 2017 RG752 AGB (which got returned due to issues) and it had serial number F17000013 so it was built this year, not sure how it even got to Australia so quickly but they apparently had 3 of them in the warehouse, plus we are already getting the RG6PCM LTD's and all the cheaper indo stuff already. But I have spoken to dealers who say the next shipment isn't for like 3-4 months, you'd think they would organise the flow better tbh.


----------



## A-Branger

also the HSH 7 string RG is the SV Universe. So maybe they trying to keep that difference?

or the sales of the universe doesnt reflect much need for another HSH 7 string?

7 string players/music tend to be more high gain, a HSH settup is more clean oriented sound


speaking of the universes, I never understood why they didnt added the monkey grip and the claws behind the brige, and the tree of life. Thats what makes a Jem a Jem. The universes just look like a RG with a pickguard


----------



## Zeriton

eightsixboy said:


> Yea I don't really know anyone who really likes the HSH set up, I know I much prefer the HH, the middle pickup is well, kind off useless and is in the way.



I would take a HH with coil tap setup over HSH every time. The J-custom I have I absolutely love but I only use those split positions when I want single coil sounds because I don't have a push/pull coil tap put on [yet]. That single coil just gets in the way though!

Further though, I've never understood the love for having the volume control on RG's so close. I always move it to the tone position but then I sacrifice the tone control which I do quite like for rolling off on the bridge position for Holdsworth-esque tones. More Petrucci style setups or move that volume further a bit!


----------



## Sir Ibanez

jerm said:


> New UK/Asia Prestige 7 model:
> 
> http://www.ibanez.com/products/eg_d...3&cat_id=1&series_id=1&data_id=396&color=CL01


Wow! That is super sexy!!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

A-Branger said:


> also the HSH 7 string RG is the SV Universe. So maybe they trying to keep that difference?
> 
> or the sales of the universe doesnt reflect much need for another HSH 7 string?
> 
> 7 string players/music tend to be more high gain, a HSH settup is more clean oriented sound
> 
> 
> speaking of the universes, I never understood why they didnt added the monkey grip and the claws behind the brige, and the tree of life. Thats what makes a Jem a Jem. The universes just look like a RG with a pickguard



They've released numerous HSH 6s and 7s with no Vai association. It's just easy to see that HH is a significantly better seller across all platforms.

The prototypes of the Universe had a monkey grip and lion's claw, but Steve wanted those to be JEM specific.

As for the tree of life, that came much later.


----------



## MetalHead40

cyril v said:


> .... it. I'm weak.
> 
> Pre-ordered the Cerulean Blue Burst.



Me too!
This will be my first Ibanez and my first 7-string. Hope the fit to finish and playability lives up to my expectations.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

A-Branger said:


> speaking of the universes, I never understood why they didnt added the monkey grip and the claws behind the brige, and the tree of life. Thats what makes a Jem a Jem. The universes just look like a RG with a pickguard



They aren't supposed to just be 7 string JEMs though. In fact, there's actually a JEM model that's supposed to just be a 6 string Universe. 
Personally, when I think 'Universe,' I think mirrored pickguards, swirls, and those stupid, inexplicably awesome pyramid inlays. Both lines have their own defining features.


----------



## BusinessMan

im really liking some of these RGA 7 strings this year, but the natural colored backing to the front of the guitar is really off-putting for me,


----------



## A-Branger

Ordacleaphobia said:


> They aren't supposed to just be 7 string JEMs though. In fact, there's actually a JEM model that's supposed to just be a 6 string Universe.
> Personally, when I think 'Universe,' I think mirrored pickguards, swirls, and those stupid, inexplicably awesome pyramid inlays. Both lines have their own defining features.



yeah and there is one 7 string who is supposed to just be a 7 string jem, white with gold, grip and everything

for me Steve Vai sig is about the piramid/tree of life inlays, HSH pickguard, monkey grip and lions claw (this two the most)


----------



## Jeffbro

A-Branger said:


> yeah and there is one 7 string who is supposed to just be a 7 string jem, white with gold, grip and everything
> 
> for me Steve Vai sig is about the piramid/tree of life inlays, HSH pickguard, monkey grip and lions claw (this two the most)



and the ridiculously flashy finishes and fancy 4 fret scallop. Dude went HAM on designing his sigs. No other sigs come close, maybe petrucci if ernie ball gives him full green light.


----------



## knet370

not part of namm but this looks rad. where the hell is this Ibanez Guitar Development Center (IGDC) located at? im guessing its just a different department on the same building where jcustoms are produced?





http://www.ikebe-gakki.com/ec/img/products/main/50/501840/501840_main_l_201702161846.jpg


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Double edit:
The IGDC was established in 2007, its based in Owariasahi City, Aichi, Japan and for making/researching prototypes. Francesco Artusato's 30 fret guitar was made there. There isn't a whole lot of information about it but AFAIK these are the first commercially available guitars from it. If this is where my prototype RG6 was made then these guitars are sure to be amazing instruments. 

Edit: Found some more info


> Ibanez Guitar Development Center
> 
> The Ibanez Guitar Development Center (IGDC) is a professional guitar / base production for contract professional musicians, production from the planning of showcase models, as well as designing new series and new shape models, so to speak, development and production specialization Professional team. RGCTM 1 introduced here is a guitar whose IGDC is completed by handling everything from material selection to setup. "Musical instruments for better playing for professional musicians = RG as a tool" We are pursuing this concept pursuant to the concept.
> 
> - The body is lightweight but high quality ash wrapped with clogs, and furthermore we select materials that can make up the body with one piece. It is not always distributed, it is a very precious material.
> · The elbow · contour cut of the body · top is processed to be deeper than other RG models. Players playing with elbows as fulcrums will surely feel the height of their performance.
> - The back of the body, the neck and joint parts are performing smooth heel processing, taking into account the performance improvement of the high and fret parts. It is a delicate hand finish that notes the performance, as well as the beauty of the shape.
> · Body and edge bindings are also rolled up by the producer one by one. In the model now both the top side and the side surface are perloid + black dual multi-binding specification.
> · The body finish is a white matte finish with outstanding eyes of ash.
> · Neck · shape is a U shape that takes into account both the comfort of grasping and the ease of playing when playing technical phrases or early passages. The producer finishes one by one by hand.
> · The Ibanez logo placed on the headstock is a slightly larger size only for this model. Also on the back of the headstock is a logo which is a testimony made with IGDC and a serial entry by the producer's hand light.
> · The fret which processed one edge one sphere is made of domestic stainless steel · medium of medium size. It is a material with high hardness and extra workmanship but durability and smoothness.
> · The finger board inlay is Luminlay which can ensure visibility in the dark by accumulating light. I made the side material the same material.
> · Control seemingly simple 1 volume + 1 mini switch, 3 way selector, but sticking to contents. The mini switch that coils and taps the pickup wiring so that the high-pass filter works when tapping. A tone circuit is incorporated in the control cavity completely shielded with copper foil. In addition, the pot has taken a few kinds of tryouts and chose a light BOURNS.
> · Copper foil shielding is applied not only to the control cavity but also to the jack cavity.
> - Until the final set-up, it was completed with one producer.


----------



## cardinal

Cool. Sounds like Ibanez's version of masterbuilds.


----------



## Zeriton

Dunno if anyone has called out the new JS they've put up?

http://www.ibanez.com/products/eg_d...&cat_id=1&series_id=27&data_id=397&color=CL01

I haven't seen it anywhere since closing following the thread. Also got the JBBM20 on there as well!


----------



## A-Branger

I have to say I ahve no idea whats the whole crying about the Premium line

I just went to my local store and they had the new limited edition Premium RG in blue. They didnt had the 7 string tho.

apart from the top looking a bit "meh", the guitar felt amazing. I didnt spotted anything wrong with it, felt great to play and I ahvent seen such great finished frets in any other brand like in this guitar, they even had the ball end look. 

mind you Ive never tried a Prestige tho, I never seen one in any shop. But these felt amazing. I much rather have this guitar which looks great and have some great looking woods than a plain boring basic prestige. But thats just me  

Also I tried the new RGA. It felt much much nicer than the previous year one. But neck still feels bit weird to me, compared to the RG which is a similar neck to my iceman


----------



## Soya

I agree, seems like good value for the hardware, 11pc neck and stainless frets. I'm waiting with baited breath for the RG1027PBF to start showing up over here. It will be mine, Oh yes.


----------



## s2k9k

They're taking forever to be in stock anywhere though


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

People are still re-stating how they feel about the 2012 guitars, I guess.  Most newer premium owners have been happy. 

One thing you won't see in specs is that the Prestiges get a nicer locking nut and neck profile, and also come with a case.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Petar Bogdanov said:


> People are still re-stating how they feel about the 2012 guitars, I guess.  Most newer premium owners have been happy.
> 
> One thing you won't see in specs is that the Prestiges get a nicer locking nut and neck profile, and also come with a case.



The Prestige neck profiles are fantastic. That's a big thing for a lot of people.
The other thing is that the Prestiges (or, the ones I've touched at least) feel _bulletproof_. They seem like they could fall out the back of a truck and still play alright. Look at the abuse some of the old Universes have endured and you'll see what I mean. 

To me, (and a few others I know, can't generalize but maybe) the Premiums lack that feeling. They just feel more like a really, really nicely finished Standard series to me. Maybe it's just bias, but that's why I can drop 4 figures on a Prestige and feel fine, but have some major second, third, and fourth thoughts about doing it for a Premium. With the prices being so high on them now it's a bit tough to bite the bullet and go for it, even though the specs are great value on paper.

They do definitely seem to suffer from Iron Label syndrome though. The first few years of Iron Labels were wildly inconsistent, and it seems like the line never really recovered from that reputation once build quality leveled off. Which is funny because the Iron Labels actually have my favorite neck carve.


----------



## nistley

I have a standard, an iron label, a premium, and a prestige. They all feel equally solid, and the Prestige maybe feels a bit more vulnerable due to thinner neck. But, they're all super solid guitars, I see no construction differences, and standard is way heavier and neck is batty 

The difference is the playability, the Prestige has just perfect fretwork, perfect woods, fullest sound, best sustain. The rest have 'normal' woods. Premium had great, but just not as flat fret surface, the iron label had a high fret, and the standard... I can't remember, it's been too long, haha, but I recently had to relevel and recrown it, and now it feels and sounds as good as a Prestige, minus the neck thinness, and is probably louder due to thicker body and it's become more resonant over time.


----------



## diagrammatiks

A-Branger said:


> I have to say I ahve no idea whats the whole crying about the Premium line
> 
> I just went to my local store and they had the new limited edition Premium RG in blue. They didnt had the 7 string tho.
> 
> apart from the top looking a bit "meh", the guitar felt amazing. I didnt spotted anything wrong with it, felt great to play and I ahvent seen such great finished frets in any other brand like in this guitar, they even had the ball end look.
> 
> mind you Ive never tried a Prestige tho, I never seen one in any shop. But these felt amazing. I much rather have this guitar which looks great and have some great looking woods than a plain boring basic prestige. But thats just me
> 
> Also I tried the new RGA. It felt much much nicer than the previous year one. But neck still feels bit weird to me, compared to the RG which is a similar neck to my iceman




Even the iron labels I've picked up recently have been very good.


----------



## Mathemagician

So I picked up a 6 string hardtail S series. The new one with the natural back but the flame maple blue & green top. Rosewood fretboard. The carve was fantastic (not the thinnest Ibby carve which I don't like) and felt very light and comfortable. Really impressed. And the colors totally popped. Can't say enough positive about that. I didn't get any red flags and the fret ends weren't prestige level, but definitely not borked up rush job.


----------



## eightsixboy

Ordacleaphobia said:


> The Prestige neck profiles are fantastic. That's a big thing for a lot of people.
> The other thing is that the Prestiges (or, the ones I've touched at least) feel _bulletproof_. They seem like they could fall out the back of a truck and still play alright. Look at the abuse some of the old Universes have endured and you'll see what I mean.
> 
> To me, (and a few others I know, can't generalize but maybe) the Premiums lack that feeling. They just feel more like a really, really nicely finished Standard series to me. Maybe it's just bias, but that's why I can drop 4 figures on a Prestige and feel fine, but have some major second, third, and fourth thoughts about doing it for a Premium. With the prices being so high on them now it's a bit tough to bite the bullet and go for it, even though the specs are great value on paper.
> 
> They do definitely seem to suffer from Iron Label syndrome though. The first few years of Iron Labels were wildly inconsistent, and it seems like the line never really recovered from that reputation once build quality leveled off. Which is funny because the Iron Labels actually have my favorite neck carve.





I feel exactly the same way. I have tried the new RG6PCMLTD and other 2017 Indo stuff, I even just owned a 2017 RG370 AHM that I sold a few weeks later due to trem and sustain issues. Its the case with all the indo stuff, they are impressive on paper but there is always at least one element that really lets them down. 


Take the RG6, most I've seen online all have crap looking tops, the one I played in store looked ok but had very poorly installed fret markers on the side of the neck, they over drilled a few holes massively, one was filled with some black looking filler, another just had gap that you could see down the side of the inserted fret marker. Also they failed at the masking of the top, they went over the top in a lot of places, couldn't really tell where the top/body line was. 


Some people seem really happy with them though, maybe just justifying their purchase, who knows, but I wouldn't be paying $1800+ AUD for one of these. I got a 2017 RG752LWFX a few days ago and the thing blows any of the new premiums out of the water in terms of feel/sustain etc.


----------

